# Last Stand of the Dorinthians (Chapter 2 - Illusions)



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 11, 2006)

An hour after breakfast is served in the Dorinthian's new home, you meet with the rest of the party in the baron's administrial office.  Baron Dren Dorin, Sgt Kyle Radnal, Heron Silvertongue, Silas Generwine of the elven delegation, and Phly Loughphray of the gnomish delegation are there to welcome you.  After short greetings, you are motioned to your chair with the rest of the party members.  Baraon Dorin starts the discussion, "Thank you for coming to hear us out, gentlemen.  Mr. Loughphray here has a bit of a problem with his own home and is here to seek aid.  I'm willing to send you gentlemen and a handful of other men to accompany him back to his homeland.  If you can help him, it would help secure our south and establish for us a strong partner for trade, which we desperately need to get back on our feet.  I can't spare more men, so I hope you are willing to help."

He nods to Phly Loughphray, who starts explaining the situation, "We honestly came here to seek help from the elven lands, when we heard about your own plight.  We've been willing to help with the limited supplies that we brought, but now we must return to our clan.  The elves are unwill... err... unable to help us," he says this part carefully, glancing at Silas Generwine, Kel, and Lira.  "And the dwarves have sent a small contingent of aid, and can't spare anymore because of their own border problems.  We've always had trouble with the various kobold clans," he glances now at Rix, "but recently a large influx of goblins in our hills has devestated our defenses.  Also, the kobolds have become more aggressive, almost suicidal.  There have been other problems... " his voice trails off for a moment.  "Regardless, we need capable men to help us protect our lands.  It is our hope that you may be of assistance.  Especially, Mr. Rix, who has shown an ability to make the kobold people a little more willing to negotiate... at least long enough for us to kick the goblins out.  I hear they have been preying on the kobold clans as well, which may be the reason why the kobolds you met earlier have shown up this far north."

After Phly finishes talking the baron finishes the meeting.  "You are to leave in a few hours, if you accept this task, gentlemen.  That should be enough time to restock or to get a drink or say good-byes or whatever it is you do," the baron says awkwardly.  "Thank you.  This is a big help to us."

OOC: Starting the new chapter.  Please edit characters accordingly, and spend gold at Risenthropes if you need to.  Buying prices are double the normal listing, selling prices are half normal listed.  Questions will be answered in OOC thread.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 11, 2006)

At the mention of goblins attacking and about them being thent to gnomish lands, Alexander is staggered for a few seconds, remembering the dream he had last night...

Immediatly the half orc accepts the proposition, but before departing to say his good-byes...
"I accept. But what's that handful of other men? We need to know whom we'll be working with"

_Tunnels... Underground... New terrains... I'll stand firm this time!_


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 11, 2006)

Silas nods his agreement with Alexander and shoulders his pack.  He seems as if he wants to make mention of something but he remains silent, remembering the dream of last night and wondering if it was in any way  prophetic.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 11, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> At the mention of goblins attacking and about them being thent to gnomish lands, Alexander is staggered for a few seconds, remembering the dream he had last night...
> 
> Immediatly the half orc accepts the proposition, but before departing to say his good-byes...
> "I accept. But what's that handful of other men? We need to know whom we'll be working with"
> ...




Sgt Radnal answers this question, "Just a few volunteers from our people.  They won't be going with you while you explore the surrounding area or track down the goblin bases.  Instead, they'll be extra swords for guarding the homes of the gnomes while you adventure outwards."

OOC: They'll be my handy excuse for moving characters into an alt list or from an alt list and into an active slot.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 11, 2006)

"Good to know then" Alexander nods and without further ado retires to say good-bye to Ravil... and see if in the way he sees Syra, maybe even exchange a few words with her...

_That dream was sent by the Huntress to warn me of what lays ahead... Those kobolds aren't acting by their own will... I shoulld warn Rix later_


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 12, 2006)

_Gnomes... bah, incompetant, groveling, worthless creatures.  Think they'll trick us into helping them for nothing._  Vaerixsjach is silent during the meeting, perhaps if you could see his eyes behind those smoky goggles he always wears you might have an idea as to what he's thinking.  He clicks two claws together like a clock, in perfect rhythm.

_The stupid beasts have gotten themselves into something they probably started, foolish stupid gnomes delving into what they shouldn't.  My assistance... there's a perfectly reasonable solution to all of this, wipe yourselves out, problem solved._  The stacatto clicking of the two claws continues, uninterrupted and still in perfect intervals.

When the baron closes the meeting, Rix finally shifts to speak, "we've been pressed into service before Baron, without any recompense.  We're not indebted to this village, you're indebted to us.  It would only seem reasonable that you would pay your debt before we are to leave, hard times or not.  This is not even to speak of proferring my services to gnomes."  His voice sharp with contempt as he finishes.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 12, 2006)

Kyle Radnal and Loughphray stiffen at Rix's words, though Silas Generwine smiles and nods to himself, as if solving a previous puzzle that had eluded him.

After an awkward pause, Baron Dorin speaks with a confused look, "Uh... Rix is it?  Well, I would not consider you 'pressed' into service.  This is simply a request and I had thought your last journey was made profitable for you, but if you feel abused I certainly will not force you to go.  Do you feel I owe you money?  I wish I had wealth to give you, you who have done so much.  What of the rest of you gentlemen?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 12, 2006)

Rix smirks at the gnome and human as they react to his statement.  "Profitable?  Some rusty blades and armor which would sell for barely the worth of the metal they are made with and a few coins to divide amongst four who risked their lives.  Surely you can at least pressure the Risenthropes to waive their exuberantly inflated prices and offer equal trade for the goods we acquired.  They would have even less business were it not for us securing this village."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 12, 2006)

Loughphray ponders for a moment before answering, "The goblins and people of...your kind... have taken many valuables from gnome lands.  Whatever you recover you may keep, it's previous gnome owners will be told they may not reclaim any items stolen by the invaders, despite their worth.  Does that satisfy, kobold?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 12, 2006)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Loughphray ponders for a moment before answering, "The goblins and people of...your kind... have taken many valuables from gnome lands.  Whatever you recover you may keep, it's previous gnome owners will be told they may not reclaim any items stolen by the invaders, despite their worth.  Does that satisfy, kobold?"




"That was expected.  Stay out of this."  Vaerixsjach says with a cold and utterly malevolent air.  "Baron?  We have given you a new town, isn't that worth having your merchants refrain from fleecing our nearly bare pockets for their equipment?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 13, 2006)

Loughphray bristles angrily, fingering his hand-axe.  The baron looks almost ready to agree when Kyle Radnal steps in.  "Sir, the Rosenthorpe's have their prices so high since they are trying to trade what little we have for essential tools and equipment.  If it's the price of equipment that is giving Rix, here, a problem, our guard's armory can help outfit them with several items at no cost.  Ammunition, food, water, and so on."


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 13, 2006)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Loughphray bristles angrily, fingering his hand-axe.  The baron looks almost ready to agree when Kyle Radnal steps in.  "Sir, the Rosenthorpe's have their prices so high since they are trying to trade what little we have for essential tools and equipment.  If it's the price of equipment that is giving Rix, here, a problem, our guard's armory can help outfit them with several items at no cost.  Ammunition, food, water, and so on."




"Perhaps that may be an equitable solution, although I doubt your armory will have much sized for myself nor the equipment I was seeking, although my companions may find it useful."  Rix says with a hint of annoyance in his voice.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 13, 2006)

After all is decided, Sgt Radnal takes the party into the armory where they have the chance to pick out one weapon and one piece of armor from these items, and two items.  You are also allowed to take all of the ammunition and food you can carry.  Make sure to account for weight:

1 Gauntlet
7 Daggers
2 Punch Daggers
4 Light Maces
1 Sickle
6 Clubs
2 Heavy Maces
1 Morningstar
3 Shortspears
8 Longspears
4 Quarterstaffs
4 Spears
210 Crossbow Bolts
4 Light Crossbows
27 Darts
12 Javelins
4 Slings
130 Sling Bullets
5 Throwing Axes
2 Light Hammers
3 Handaxes
2 Light Picks
1 Sap
12 Short Swords
3 Battleaxes
1 Flail
4 Longswords
1 Heavy Pick
3 Rapiers
2 Scimitars
1 Trident
2 Warhammers
2 Glaives
1 Greatclub
2 Halberds
1 Scythe
3 Longbows
2 Shortbows
300 Arrows
1 Bastard Sword
1 Hand Crossbow
3 Sets Padded Armor
2 Sets Leather Armor
1 Set Leather Armor (Small)
2 Sets Studded Leather
1 Set Studded Leather (Small)
1 Hide Armor
1 Chain Shirt
2 Small Wooden Shields
3 Large Wooden Shields
7 Bucklers
7 Backpacks
10 Bedrolls
6 Coils of Rope (100 ft)
Grapple
42 Trail Rations
21 Hard Biscuits
7 Water Flasks
8 Torches
4 Lanterns
5 Tinderboxes
8 Flasks of Oil
10 Large Sacks
5 Small Sacks
2 Mirrors
1 Bottle of Ink
3 Pieces of Vellum (paper)


Alexander
[sblock]
Ravil accompanies use to the armory, after noticing come out of the main office of the baron.  He accompanies you into the armory, and slips you a small potion, "Use this in case you or someone else is badly hurt.  No need to fear wolves this time."  He gives you a wink.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 14, 2006)

"I do indeed find it useful, Sergeant," says Silas as he adds 20 bolts and several days worth of trail rations to his pack.  Hefting its weight he nods to himself as he decides that he has not packed more than he can comfortably carry.  Looking first at his companions then to Sgt. Radnal he says, "I am ready to go."


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 14, 2006)

[sblock=DM]Alexander pats Ravil's shoulder, thankful, and slips the vial into a new backpack.[/sblock]

Alexander takes a Grappling Hook, 100ft of rope, and a Longbow, including 40 arrows.

"Ready, when will we depart?" _I would have been lifted by her sight, pity I won't see her until we return_


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 14, 2006)

Kel, believing that the Huntress has a purpose to how he is feeling at the moment, agrees to the contract. Exchanging his armour for something sturdier in a chain shirt and swapping his short bow for a longbow he waits patiently on the road for his comapnions.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 14, 2006)

Your group leaves by midday.

Alexander
[sblock]
As you begin to leave you take one last look at the baron's new building.  On the balcony you see Syra watching you.  She smiles charmingly at you as you leave, and gives one quick wave as you disappear with your group down the main street.
[/sblock]

The trip is uneventful, but difficult, as you and your gnome companions have to trail blaze across uneven land.  The ground begins to become hilly after the third day, and a rain comes down causing some of the already wet land to become marshy.  Your group trudges along, completely frustrated by your slow progress when a piercing scream shatters your thoughts.

One of the gnomes on the flanks has a snake-like, gray tendril wrapped around his neck.  He gives one more shout, but the tendril yanks him into a pool of dirty water.  The liquid writhes unnaturally, and before you can react, the gnome's screams and thrashings stop.  You watch as his skin starts being dissolved to the bone.  The liquid pool now starts moving towards the party.

OOC: Gnomes are feeding the party with their own supplies.  No need currently to tick off food.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 14, 2006)

[sblock=DM]Alexander smiles back 
_I should have known she'd be there *feel happy*_[/sblock]

---

Tendrils, Pool, Flesh dissolving...

*"For the all consuming fires! What's that?!"*

Alexander looks around for a fallen branch or a stone, anything which can serve as a weapon; the way in which the gnome's flesh was dissolved doesn't suggest that his "fangs" would remain usable after hitting that.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 14, 2006)

Silas chokes down rising nausea as he sees the gnome's flesh stripped from his body.  " 'Ware, my friends!" he calls out, pointing towards the small pool.  Seeing Alexander casting about for a weapon he calls out, "Alexander!"  When he catches the half-orc's attention Silas will toss his quarterstaff to the warrior and, keeping well away from the pool, draw a torch from his pack and begin to light it.  _I hope fire is effective against this abomination,_ he thinks.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 14, 2006)

Alexander spots several thick branches from a fallen tree that may be used as crude clubs.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 14, 2006)

Alexander turns around to catch Silas' quartestaff in midair and moves to face the... creature... caustic pond... whatever it is... when it comes near enough, the half orc will try to beat it down... if such thing is possible.

*"Prepare to retreat! I'm not sure if we can harm this!"*

OOC: Does the "thing" leave a trail of dissolved stone? grass? Quarterstaff +5/+5 (1d6+5)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 15, 2006)

OOC: Why yes, it does!

Everyone stands back as Alexander attacks the creature.  His strikes true, but his staff dissolves as soon as he makes contact, although the force of the blow seems to have angered it.  The creature strikes at Alexander with a tendril, but the half-orc nimbly dances aside.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 15, 2006)

"Let us not bother with this distraction" the nimble elf suggests "Surely we can out pace it?"

OOC: can we? Have we seen it move quickly? Other than the tendril strikes?


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 15, 2006)

_Damn it!... Lucky it didn't get my flesh_

Holding the churned piece of wood Alexander starts a cautious retreat trying to evade whatever the liquid/creature lashes at him.

OOC: Whitdraw, double move... depending if the rest of the company starts retreating or not, yet he will remain at the first line of defense


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 15, 2006)

"I don't like leaving it able to make its way into some unsuspecting village but I fear that we have little that we can do against it.  Does anyone know what that thing is?"  Silas will retreat alongside Alexander grasping the lit torch as if it were a weapon.  When the group is far enough away that Silas thinks the thing won't be able to catch them he'll quench the torch's fire.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 15, 2006)

The ooze tries to catch up to you as you slowly move away.  "Run!"  Shout Phly Loughphray.  You decide its a good idea.

Your party, including the gnomes and Dorinthians, begins to run through the marsh, moving quickly at a sprint until everyone is exhausted.  It seems you have lost the creature behind you.  Thankfully no one gets stuck in the mud.  It takes two more miserable, rainy days for you to reach Loughphray Burrows, the underground settlement of the gnomes.  The people there seem happy to see you, although they sometimes throw a wary glance in Rix's direction.

The gnomes have dug a series of living areas inside the hills, although barracks and towers are manned outside the settlements.  Some of the towers seem quickly patched up, as if damaged before.  Alexander has trouble fitting into the tunnels, but otherwise manages himself well.  After a day of rest, Silas is given a new quarterstaff that a gnome craftsman helps create from the abjurer's specifications.

The party receives a briefing from Harindan Loughphray, the clan leader of the hills.  "Thank you for coming, adventurers.  I've been told about your talents from Phly.  Recently we've suffered badly from several attacks from goblins and kobolds.  The kobold attacks have been the toughest, and we've suffered some horrible damage to our defenses.  I doubt we can take another one or two assaults.  I am hoping that we can go on the offensive using you as our shock troops.  The two threats are coming from the Hound Totem clan of goblins southeast of here, and the kobold tribes to the southwest.  The goblins have a population of a few hundred people, but we recently discovered the headquarters of their shaman who is uniting them.  He has done so by finding a valuable totem staff, which is an important symbol of clan leadership and an item from the Hound Totem clan's mythology.  Kill the shaman, or steal his totem staff, and the goblins will fall into chaos.  Or we hope, anyway.  We will pay 100gp to each of you if you present us with either the shaman's head or his totem staff.  Also, the goblins have been getting new equipment lately.  Find out who their supplier is and bring back proof, and we'll throw in an extra 50gp each."

"The kobolds are a greater mystery to us.  We have always fought with the Lizard Scale, Hill Delver, and Two Horned tribes.  Now a fourth tribe has appeared and quickly dominated the other three.  This group is called the Dragon Eye tribe, and has somehow dominated its neighbors to the point that they are willing to conduct suicidal attacks against us.  We know we have wiped out a huge number of Lizard Scale, Hill Delver, and Two Horned kobolds, but they keep coming and we are nearly exhausted.  Kobolds are not insane, so we do not understand why they would be willing to kill themselves in futile mass assaults in order to destroy us.  Find out what is going and try to break the control of the Dragon Eye tribe.  We do not know their base of operations, but we know they are somewhere to the southwest.  The kobolds still number close to a thousand, while we are down to a population of six hundred.  Stop these kobold attacks and be rewarded with 200gp each."

"So gentlemen.  Where will you go first?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 15, 2006)

*OOC:*


Does Rix know anything about the kobold tribes in this end of the world?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 15, 2006)

Rix
[sblock]
Rix knows that the kobolds met in the abandoned town were refugees from the Lizard Scale tribe, although they fled the area due to an attack of goblins.  They did not mention other kobolds, and you did not ask for more information before you left.  The Lizard Scale tribe was the stronger of the tribes in this area, followed by the Hill Delver tribe and the Two Horned tribe.  You've never heard of this Dragon Eye tribe, so they were probably from somewhere further west and beyond the hills.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 15, 2006)

[sblock=DM]Sorry for not posting, was away for the weekend.  Rix will have restocked his ration supply, crossbow bolts, and taken an extra 10 bolts.[/sblock]

Upon arrival at the gnomish settlement Rix scowls, although he appraises the fortifications with a deprecating eye.  Gnomes always lacked something when it came to their defenses.  When given wary and unapproving looks, he gives an air of utter disdain and reproach for the gnomes, as if they were below him, passing them by as if they were nonexistant.

After the day of rest, during the briefing by Harindan Loughphray he listens at the tales of the goblin tribes creating problems for the gnomes.  _Better than for the kobolds._  Although the information that the various kobold tribes are being forced under the heel of this Dragon Eye tribe causes him to listen more closely.  It was rare for his kin to hurl themselves without avail at gnomes, they preferred ambush and hit-and-run tactics, to destroy the moral of the gnomes.  Although, this endless assault method had a sort of demoralizing effect nonetheless.

"Have you been expanding your paltry little hill into the lands of the goblins or my kin?  That would certainly invite enmity from both, particularly goblins, they are brutish territorial creatures without a sense of proper community."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 15, 2006)

The gnome leader answers, "There are always skirmishes between the kobolds, goblins, and us.  Occasionally it breaks out into a larger conflict, but this is different somehow.  The kobolds and goblins became united at about the same time and avoided attacks against each other, concentrating solely on us.  It is very unusual for kobolds and goblins to avoid combat against one another, but perhaps they've reached an agreement of sorts."


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 15, 2006)

Indifferent about where his quest has taken him this time, Alexander looks at the patched up towers with critical eye... _Death traps for the defenders_ When he is informed that the barracks and living quarters are inside the hills, he struggles to contain a caustic critique: The kobolds could break in wherever they please within the complex through tunneling.

_Shaman's head... Totem staff... Dragon Eye chieftan's head..._

"So... should we cut the goblin's head before they rise? Or should we stop the flow of kobold attacks before they wipe out the community?" Alexander asks to the clan leader. _Kobolds and goblins won't remain united for long, if the kobolds are weakened, the goblins migh jump at their throat... Once the strongest wolf is wounded, the others will prey on him, growing reckless in their attack_ "Kobolds should be our priority"

"By the way... just in case: we are *not* cannon fodder"


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 15, 2006)

Silas confers with his companions.  "It seems to me that with more solid information concerning the goblins we should begin there, even though the kobolds seem the greater threat.  I hesitate to go stumbling about the woods and hills where the kobolds are known to roam with little information to direct our steps to the lair of the Dragon Eye tribe.  Though if the gnomes cannot survive another wave of attacks from the kobolds..."  With a shrug Silas trails off as he realizes he is beginning to argue both sides.  "What say you, Rix?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2006)

"Silas has it correct, the goblins are what we know about.  If we can cut off the head of the goblin tribes, they will collapse upon themselves.  Then, I can meet with the kobolds and we'll see where that goes."  Rix glares at the gnomes, the disdain for them easily apparent.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 16, 2006)

"I guess we shouldn't let a minor threat grow..." Alexander doesn't look happy at the turn of events, fighting two fronts isn't something he is used to.

He turns to the gnome "Can the community stand another kobold attack while we are working on the goblin tribes?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 16, 2006)

"We can try and probably have a better chance," is the answer.  "The kobolds have been attempting assaults on our outer defenses ever since we've flooded some of their tunnels they had been digging in order to get to us.  Ironically, they've had more success this way after we drowned out many of their diggers.  On the other hand, we lost so many of our own men after the kobolds collapsed a tunnel on us trying to do the same that defense is just about all we can handle right now."


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 16, 2006)

_I'm not sure to like it but... The one last resource would be collapsing all the tunnels to the surface until the threat is gone, making breath-grates at hidden locations at the surface._

Alexander sits quietly, pondering upon who knows what... waiting for someone to propose a better (and not that risky) alternative...

_Once the prey refuges in its hole, the only exit are the wolf's jaws..._


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 16, 2006)

"It seems we are mostly in agreement then."  He glances over at the two elves to see if they have anything to add.  "And rested.  Are we ready to set out?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 16, 2006)

You are in agreement and head off, successfully following the map given to you by the gnomes.  It takes two uneventful days of following a small creek in the hills before a valley opens up below you, showing a large wooden stockade, which is the headquarters of the goblin shaman.  The stockade has nine different buildings, and a two-level wooden structure standing in the center.  It is still a quarter of a mile away, and you can see humanoid activity on the 15-foot walls watching for signs of approaching danger.  There also does not appear to be any vegetation around the walls that you may use for cover.  It will be difficult to find a way inside without being caught.

The stockade looks well built, and you have doubts that it is goblin in origin, but this is the place indicated by the map.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2006)

"Approaching during the day would be foolish at best, although at night we'd would still have to be cautious once we get closer.  Goblins can see in the dark up to a certain point."  He hunches down, making him no higher than most of the taller folks shins.

"We have little resources at our disposal for this venture," Rix clicks his nails once, what could be taken as a scowl on his face.  "A fire might draw their attention to one side, then we could scale the opposite wall.  Fifteen feet is not so high with the knotted-rope and a grappling hook."  The dragonkin nods towards Alexander's pack which has both of those mentioned tools.

"I imagine the central building is where the shaman houses himself as well.  We might as well set up camp on this ridge for a short time, watch their activities and remain out of sight.  The more we know, the better, we're already at quite the disadvantage."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 17, 2006)

"Your strategm is sound Rix" Kel says amicably as he settles down to the ground to watch the camp.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 17, 2006)

"Rix and I should move first in case any guard stays in spite of the fire, we'd bring him down, and then the rest of you get up there so that we continue into the building" Alexander shifts his weight from one foot to another and reluctantly adds "a neat plan indeed Rix"

"We must find somewhere to remain until darkness falls..."Alexander starst scanning the terrain, searching for any covered place before the barren land besides the goblin fortress. And he adds a thought that had been floationg on his mind "...depending on the numbers of guards we observe in the meantime, the plans might change, we might have better luck waiting for someone to enter he stronghold, or, however unprobable, the shaman to come out of it."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 17, 2006)

OOC: How far away from the stockade will you start the fire, and how will you start it?  How will you travel back when you try to reach the side opposite the fire?


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 18, 2006)

Silas nods.  "A fair plan, indeed.  Though my vision at night is highly impaired I think I can manage.  Now about this fire.  Are we setting it away from the stockade with the hopes they will send someone out to investigate?  Or are we attempting to set the stockade itself afire?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 18, 2006)

*OOC:*


My plan of action was actually to watch for a while to see how the goblins moved around, anyone came and went, etc.  Not start a fire right off the bat.







"It will be difficult to set the wall on fire, perhaps if we can observe a while longer we may notice a weakness we have not yet.  Alexander, perhaps we should scout around to view it from different angles, it may reveal something we've missed."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 18, 2006)

You spend the rest of the day observing, and into an uneventful night.   (Take off 1 ration).  You aren't impressed by the goblins' sense of watch duty.  They switch guards on the ramparts every four hours, but the guards on the wall tend to relieve themselves when they feel like, not always waiting for their replacements.  During the late afternoon a contingent of six goblins went out on a feeble patrol and came back an hour later.  There didn't seem to be a password to enter, and the double doors were opened when they were sighted returning.  Overall, it seems they have less of a sense of the military than what their well-designed fort would indicate.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 19, 2006)

"Well that tells a story eh? But can we use any of the story to our advantage?" Kel muses as the evening darkens "Discouting their ability to see in the dark is there any reason why we shouldn't move out tonight? If we're going to use fire as our cover could Rix perhaps sneak around to the other side of the fort, light something on fire and distract them while the rest of us get over the wall?"

OOC: How much of the inside of the fort can we see? Enough to setup a meeting place with Rix if he was to clamber over the wall other than where we do?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 19, 2006)

OOC: The stockade is roughly circular, and nearly 250 feet in diameter.  The goblins use a minimum amount of torch light inside the fort and along the top of the outer wall.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 19, 2006)

Alexander nods at Kel's words "We could move in tonight, but where should we create the distraction?" Alexander lets his words hang on the air a pair of seconds and adds: "Rix is right, scouting the walls is necessary before we do anything. Aside from finding possible weaknessess on the walls we coud eliminate some guards without rising the alarm with a fire, and therefore not have all the fortress awake."


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 19, 2006)

"Do any of you have oil?  That would be the easiest way to secure a fire, otherwise we would need torches and something easily flammable, dry brush for instance."  Rix nods towards the half-orc, "why don't the three of you scrounge up some dry brush that we can move easily, tie it together if you have to.  So we can set the fire up swiftly, a few lit torches into dry brush placed near that section," gesturing towards the eastern side of the stockade, "should stir up enough of a fire to give us a chance to climb the western side.  For now, that's the idea, although Alexander and I will scout out the surroundings and see if there's a better location."









*OOC:*


I don't want to start the fire near the entrance or areas of concentrated guards.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 19, 2006)

OOC: During scouting, Rix and Alexander discover that there are several spots, from all directions of the fort, where they could light a fire and it would be somewhat contained.  Anywhere outside these spots would likely start a fire that would burn through the rest of the surrounding forest.  The closest area of concealment is on the western side of the stockade, where shrubs and trees are only 30 feet away.  The doors to the stockade are on the northern side.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 19, 2006)

When Alexander returns from scouting he informs the others of what's been discovered. "The western side will provide cover from where we can make a rush to the wall, then Rix should set afire some bushes by the western side... combined with green leaves, we want plenty of smoke so that they notice the fire"

Then he comments to Rix: "After litting the fire the safest would be for you to make it to the western wall by the fortressess south" 

_But..._

"Once we are done with the shaman we shouldn't have trouble escaping... right?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 20, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> When Alexander returns from scouting he informs the others of what's been discovered. "The western side will provide cover from where we can make a rush to the wall, then Rix should set afire some bushes by the western side... combined with green leaves, we want plenty of smoke so that they notice the fire"
> 
> Then he comments to Rix: "After litting the fire the safest would be for you to make it to the western wall by the fortressess south"




OOC: I'm going to be nice and suppose that you want to fire up some bushes on the eastern side, since you want to strike the opposite side of the stockade.

When night falls, Rix lights a fire more than a 100 feet from the eastern side of the stockade.  The kobold begins to run back as fast as he can, heading towards where the party has gathered.  It takes about five or six minutes for the fire to really take hold, causing a shout from the goblins on watch.

The goblins on the western side move to check out the distraction, allowing Alexander to move forward with his grapple and rope, catch hold of the top of the wall, and climb up.  He peers over the top and notices that the immediate area is clear of goblins, then signals the rest to come up.  Rix gets back just as Silas makes it over the top, and climbs the rope behind the abjurer.

You are now on the top of the defensive wall.  A ladder and a half-dozen buildings can be seen below you, the largest lying in the center.  You count around 20 goblins, which are either opposite of you or heading to the eastern wall to view the now glowing forest fire.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 20, 2006)

Silas quickly scans the interior of the stockade looking for a good hiding place and a good place to retreat to and make a stand if that should become necessary.  He moves to the ladder and, if not seeing any goblins in the immediate vicinity, begins to move down.  Once down he moves either to the previously located hiding place or in such a way to put a building between him and the goblins that are watching the fire.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 20, 2006)

Rix smiles, _stupid goblins, easy enough so far._  In a sibilant whisper, "that way," pointing out the ladder, "the quicker we get this over with, the better."  He'll descend the ladder, dropping the last couple of feet and landing silently.  He scans about for any cover between where they are and the central building.









*OOC:*


Hide +11, Move Silently +9, Spot & Listen +5


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 20, 2006)

Silas holds Rix back with a hand gesture, as two goblins walk by the bottom of the ladder and towards where their comrades are gathering to watch the fire.

After they disappear around a building, Alexander and Rix climb down the ladder followed by the rest of the party.  You head towards the central buidling, and hide in the shadows created by its side and the side of another structure.  The building has double doors on the first floor, but no windows.  It's rectangular in shape, although you do see a balcony on the second floor, that hangs over the front doors.  This is likely used to make announcements to the troops when assembled.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 20, 2006)

Silas stays close to the wall and hopefully hidden within its shadow.  He points up at the balcony.  "Think we can get up there?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 20, 2006)

At Silas' words Alexander grins and pulls out again the grappling hook, he looks out for any goblin movement, and if none is noticed in the immediate vincity, starts swinging the rope, ready to have a try with it at the balcony.

OOC: Thanks for being nice


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 20, 2006)

Alexander swings his rope and grapple, successfully connecting with the balcony.  He goes up first, followed by the rest of the group.  It gets pretty crowded by the time that Lira pulls up the rear.  A pair of doors are accessible from the balcony, leading into the second floor.

OOC: No problem, you guys were pretty clear on your intent.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 20, 2006)

Silas returns Alexander's grin, clumsily shinnies up the rope to the balcony, and crouches out of the way of the door to give Rix free access to it.  He glances out over the stockade keeping an eye on the goblins gazing out at the fire.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 20, 2006)

OOC: The goblins are on the other side of this building, unfortunately, and are blocked from view.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 21, 2006)

Rix fishes out a slender set of lockpicks from his pack and examines the door.









*OOC:*


Checking to a) see if it's trapped, b) see if it's locked; Search +14, Disable Device +11, Open Locks +10


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 21, 2006)

Rix
[sblock]
Although you do not find any traps, you are able to pick the lock (Natural 20) in a very short time.
[/sblock]

The doors open to reveal a meeting room.  A simple, but large chair rests in front of you, dominating a rectangular table and seven, smaller chairs.  The room is 30 feet long, by 20 feet wide.  Doors lead to the south, east, and west.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 21, 2006)

Kel carefully moves into the room and, now that they're inside and the moonlight can't give him away, draws his long sword "Huntress guide my steps tonight, let the hunt be swift and deadly" he intones quietly in a rich sing-song voice. 

If Rix moves to investigate one of the doors Kel strides boldly beside him standing ready to gaurd him from any attack.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 21, 2006)

"Which door?"
Alexander unsheathes quietly his scimitar as he enters the room, freezes still for a moment to listen...
Trying to hear where the goblins might be here.

OOC: Listen +6


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 21, 2006)

Silas grips his staff and steps into the room.  He begins to review words of power just in case they stumble into combat.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 21, 2006)

Rix combs the room over with his trained eye, suredly the largest chair was where the shaman would sit during council.  The three doors were of interest however.









*OOC:*


Search +14 to just give a once over of the room, Listen +5 at the doors for any noises and check to see if any of them are locked.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 21, 2006)

Ferrix and Alexander
[sblock]
Although you hear nothing from the other two doors, you detect the sound of quick shuffling and muffled talk from the door to the east (left side from those entering from the balcony).  It sounds like a few people moving around, although you can't discern what is being said.
[/sblock]

Unfortunately, you find nothing of interest in the room.  You do notice, however, that the door to the west is closer to the balcony than the door to the east.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 22, 2006)

Alexander moves his head towards towards Rix to be certain if he caught the sound proceding from the eastern door, and adds in hushed tones: "See if that one is his room" -he motions with his scimitar to the western door- "I'll keep guard the other door"

He motions for the others to be ready to defend either of the doors.

OOC: No stairs here? If so he will instead motion for someone to guard also the Southern door


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 22, 2006)

Rix nods to Alexander, he'd heard the shuffling around and wanted to make sure they had the drop on anyone rather than the other way around.  Heading over to the western door, he checks it over with trained ease, then will crack the lock and ease it open.









*OOC:*


Search +14, Disable Device +11; Open Locks +10; Move Silently +9


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 22, 2006)

Rix cracks the other door open, and finds it empty.  He motions for the rest of the party to follow him inside.  The room is similar in dimensions to the last one, 20 feet wide east to west, while 30 feet wide north to south.  A small, plain bed lies in the southwest corner.  A tall, thin closet lies open against the east wall, although it is currently empty.  The blankets on the bed are thrown to the side, and a dirty nightshirt lies on the floor.  A cabinet has several drawers open, as if someone went through the clothes quickly.  It looks like someone left here recently in a hurry.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2006)

Kel moves back into the chamber with the three doors, his long sword held loosely in his hand, he moves to the door that Alexander had been about to crack open and waits for Rix to do his thing.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 22, 2006)

Alexander waits patiently for all of them to be positioned near the door. 
Waiting, silent breathing while Rix comes besides him.

In a hush, raspy voice he says "Ready to take our chances?" motioning towards the door the shuffling comes from "Or should we lure them here?".


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 22, 2006)

As you debate whether or not to enter the other room, the eastern door opens, and you see a humanoid with the head of a hyena poke its head into the room.  Upon seeing you he growls something, throws open the door, and moves to attack, followed by two other dog-headed creatures.  The first one wields a battle-axe, while its two comrades move to attack with clubs.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 22, 2006)

Rix dodges under the table, hoping to put good cover between himself and the hyena-like creatures and hoping that maybe they'll miss him and focus on the tall folk.









*OOC:*


Basically trying to get cover/concealment to make a hide check, while also putting myself very specifically out of harms way.  Hide +11


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 22, 2006)

Silas takes a step back from the creatures and begins casting _Shield_. (OOC: 10% asf; +7 Concentration)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 23, 2006)

Rix dives under the table as Silas backs away and casts his spell on himself.  Alexander nimbly dodges two of the creatures, the one with the battle-axe missing the half-orc and lodging itself into and through the room's table, causing Rix's eyes to widen in surprise.  The hyena-headed being rips the axe out of the surface and turns to meet Alexander's counter-attack, but too late...

Alexander drives his scimitar deep into his enemy's chest, causing the humanoid to cough a stream of blood and fall dead.

Lira attacks the second humanoid, just grazing it with her first swing as her second attack goes wild.  The third enemy strikes the back of Lira's head with the full force of his club (rolled a crit).  Lira goes down, but is barely revived by a spell of healing from Kel. (1 hp left, and prone).

OOC: Question, I need you to update Lira's sheet.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 23, 2006)

Swiftly removing the scimitar from under the hyena-man's ribs and ignoring the one in front of him, turns over to the one who just felled Lira, both stabbing under its ribs and slashing at its shoulder, with intention lo allow at least one of the attacks to come through.

"Capture the other one!"

OOC: Scimitar +4 melee (1d6+5/18-20) and Punching Dagger (1d4+3)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 23, 2006)

Alexander kills the second creature before it moves to strike at him.  The third and final hyena-faced creature backs off from the party and moves out of the room and into the balcony.  Silas fires a crossbow bolt, but misses it as the bolt soars over the creature's head and past the balcony (take off a crossbow bolt).  Kel also misses with the flat of his longsword as the creature runs past his position by the doors to the outside.  Rix fires his own weapon, striking it on the shoulder.  It snarls, drops its club, and leaps off the balcony to land below.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 23, 2006)

Alexander drops his scimitar and makes haste to the balcony while taking his Longbow on his hands, when he arrives to the balcony, he knocks an arrow and immediately fires it towards the escaping dog in a fluid motion.

OOC: Longbow +4 Ranged (1d8/x3)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 23, 2006)

Alexander drops his weapon, and unslings his bow in a smooth motion as he follows the creature to the balcony.  As the hyena-faced creature hits the ground with a grunt, Alexander notches an arrow and lets fly, hitting the enemy in between its shoulder blades.  The creature falls to its knees and dies (Take off 1 arrow from Alexander, and 1 bolt from Rix from last time).

Your adrenaline begins to dissipate.  But now you have a problem.  There are two dead hyena-headed creatures in the room, and one below the balcony.  Also, a large gash is visible in the wooden table of the room you are standing in.  And you don't know how much longer the fire will distract the goblins.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 23, 2006)

Silas follows after Alexander and quickly secures his weapon.  "Alexander, your rope..."  He motions towards the edge of the balcony and the dog-headed creature below.  "We need to get that body up here to hide it.  And quickly!"  He looks back to the room to see if the sounds of their combat attracted other attention.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 24, 2006)

"Search for something tha could be the Shaman's Staff" adds Alexander as he lodges the grapple into the balcony to descend for the corpse.

When he gets to the floor, he ties the body with the extreme of the rope and climbs up again, so as to haul it up. If nothing has interrupted him at this point, he brings it into the room and closes the balcony's doors before picking up the discarded scimitar and axe.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 24, 2006)

Alexander climbs down into the courtyard and ties the body quickly to the end of the rope.  Before climbing back up, he tosses the creature's club to the balcony, which is caught by Silas.  He climbs up, and with the help of Silas, begins to haul up the corpse with the creaking cord.  The corpse is almost to the top when a small group of goblins in leather armor and carrying swords begins to walk underneath the balcony.  Silas and Alexander silently hold the rope, sweat beading on their foreheads from the exertion of holding the body steady and quiet.  Finally, the group continues on and around the building, causing the duo to breathe easier and pull the body the rest of the way up.

Silas and Alexander check the new room to the east while Rix checks the west room once more.  The eastern room is 30 feet north to south, and 20 feet east to west.  Three floor mats lie close to the southern wall.  A small desk is in the southwest corner, but holds nothing of interest except for some parchment and writing utensils.  Silas does notice a letter written in a foreign language and pockets it for later study.  Kel checks on Lira, and bandages her wounds.

On searching the western room again, Rix discovers a large sack underneath the bed, which wasn't explored before.  A quick search of the cabinet reveals mostly old clothes, but Rix also finds a plain amber stone (worth about 10 gp).  Rix moves to check on Alexander and Silas, a smile on his face as he happily notices that he can hear coins clinking inside the sack, when his ears detect someone talking and approaching from outside the southern door.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 25, 2006)

Silas sighs with relief at avoiding detection by the goblins, quickly searches the creature's body, and then moves to search the eastern room.  Upon discovery of the letter Silas tucks it away but his thoughts keep returning to it.  _If only I had a moment to examine it with my magics it may reveal some important information._  He sighs wistfully then glances over at Alexander.  "Find anything?"

OOC: Assuming Silas has not heard what Rix is hearing...


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 25, 2006)

As he wipes a drop of sweat from his forehead the tall half orc comments "That was a close one..." then he proceeds to clean and sheath his scimitar, secures his longbow on his back, and sets down to search for anything of interest...

"Found nothing, What about you? 
If the dogs were searching for the staff we should have waited for them to face the goblins and cover us... too late for that."


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 26, 2006)

Silas tugs the letter from where he had tucked it.  "A letter.  I should be able to decipher it when I have a few minutes in a safe place.  Unless you can read it...?  Silas holds the letter out for Alexander's inspection.  At Alexander's comments Silas shrugs.  "Maybe they were working with the goblins.  The shaman may have used them the hold onto his position and power."  He shrugs again.

OOC: Silas speaks/reads Common, Dwarven, Giant, and Gnome.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 26, 2006)

Rix freezes, "silence!"  His whisper a command.  He draws his crossbow pointing it towards the southern door.  "Someone is coming, Alexander, flank the door," he whispers again.  He falls back to a concealed location, his crossbow ready to fire.









*OOC:*


Was away for the weekend.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 26, 2006)

Silas quickly stuffs the letter into his tunic and grasps his quarterstaff with both hands preparing for battle.  Silas will move to the side of the door opposite of Alexander.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 26, 2006)

Kel and Lira hide in the room with the bed, while Silas and Alexander flank either side of the door.  Rix hides underneath the table, and watches as the door opens and five goblins enter ahead of a sixth wearing shamanic clothing and carrying a primitively decorated staff.

As the first two goblins enter Alexander yells "Now!"  Unfortunately, the half-orc loses his grip on his scimitar, which takes off like a thrown projectile and nearly slashes Silas.  The abjurer is unaffected, and promptly smashes in the head of the closest goblin.

Rix fires at a startled goblin and catches him just under the jaw, felling him.  From his prone position he loads another bolt.

The shamanic goblin takes a step back and order his three remaining guards to push forward as he raises his staff and points it towards the party.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 26, 2006)

Loading another bolt, Rix aims at the shaman, hoping that his companions can deal with the lead goblins easily enough.  He'll loose the bolt, hoping to disrupt whatever the shaman is planning.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 26, 2006)

Silas grits his teeth at Alexander's misfortune and his close call and swings again.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 27, 2006)

Alexander can't help but half-smile at the riducule of the situation and shoots out a "sorry!", _thanks the dog headed bastards_ he thinks as he retrieves the battleaxe he took from the dead gnoll chief, followup he attempts to bury it into the chest of the goblin standing before him.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 27, 2006)

Rix fires his crossbow bolt, but misses the goblin shaman.  The humanoid makes a grotesque smirk, points his staff at Rix and says "_Diraak_".  Suddenly the room is pitched in a darkness so thick that it blinds even those that could normally see without light.

Silas swings his staff blindly, connecting with something hard that causes him to loose his grip and drop his weapon.  Alexander thrusts in the direction of where the nearest goblin was last and is answered by a shrill shriek and a cry in an unknown language.  He drops the corpse off his punch dagger, but suddenly gasps in pain as a blade glances off his ribs (-4 hp to Alexander).

Kel whispers a pray to The Huntress, a glow of light then forming around his body, dispelling the darkness.

Lira leaps onto the table, which tips over as she reaches the far end.  She slides off, both swords spinning as she pierces the goblin holding a bloodied short sword and kills it.

One goblin stands left, looking as if he is about to run.

Of the goblin shaman, he is no longer visible in the doorway, although you can hear the hard steps of boots fleeing downstairs.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 27, 2006)

Rix darts out onto the balcony reloading his crossbow and keeping his head down, "I'll see if I can cut off an escape this way, run him down."  Once out there he'll watch and wait quietly, if he thinks he can scale the wall quickly to the roof he'll do that and keep watch from that higher vantage point.









*OOC:*


Hide +11, Spot & Listen +5; Climb +4


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 27, 2006)

"Vermin!" Alexander spits out as he, ignoring both the remaining goblin and the wound on his flesh, takes up the run down the stairs, ready to fall over the Shaman when he comes into view.


Damage: 4


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 27, 2006)

Silas shoots Kel a grin in thanks for the light then turns towards the sole remaining goblin.  His eyes flick to Lira and back to the goblin as he says, "You're in for it now, my little friend."  Though he is still grinning, his eyes are cold.  Knowing Lira can deal with the goblin quickly Silas reaches down to scoop up his staff.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 27, 2006)

The lone goblin seems to understand Silas' words and turns to run, but not before the two blades of Lira pierce it through the back and kill it.

Silas recovers his staff before racing downstairs to follow Lira, who in turn is following Alexander.  They are shocked to see Alexander a good distance away from them.  The half-orc is already down the stairs and is running towards the goblin shaman, while the shaman is desperately trying to open the front doors to the building.

The shaman yells a command to a group of five confused goblins on this ground floor.  They don't have time to draw weapons as the half-orc begins to run by them.  In desperation, they leap at Alexander, frantically clawing at his limbs and back in an effort to stop his charge.  With a roar the half-orc leaps forward just as the shaman manages to open the double doors, slamming into the elder goblin's back.

The doors explode open, six goblins and an enraged half-orc now sprawled across the earth outside.  A scimitar lands blade-down into the earth within arms reach of Alexander as he begins to drag himself up.  He looks up to see Kel waving to him, just as Rix fires a crossbow, catching the goblin shaman with a deep wound into his back, and interrupting another darkness spell from his staff.

Alexander is now among a group of enemies, alone it would seem, except for an abjurer and elven fighter bearing down on the backs of the recovering goblins.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 27, 2006)

_If we don't end this quickly the whole camp will be roused and we'll be done for..._

In a fury Silas rushes down the stairs and charges towards the goblins hoping to take advantage of their disarray.  He brandishes his quarterstaff and swings at the first goblin he comes to.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 27, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> _If we don't end this quickly the whole camp will be roused and we'll be done for..._




Yep...


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 27, 2006)

_Huntress... Grant me the strength and the swiftness needed for what lies ahead..._ Alexander stands up, grasping the scimitar to help himself, ready to face off whatever comes... be it goblins or be it death. At the same time he retrieves the coiled rope and grappling hook, which he holds fast with his left hand.

And starts a onslaught of slashes upon the shaman, knowing that for nothing in the world he'd let go the totem staff. _This is the only chance we have, as soon as we get it, we get out_

Combat: hp: 10; AC: 16; Attack: Scimitar +7 (1d6+5/18-20)


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 28, 2006)

*Rix (kneeling or prone with elevation and cover)*

Rix calmly reloads his crossbow, takes aim at the shaman and looses his bolt.









*OOC:*


I think I got Sneak Attack damage on that last one   Light Crossbow +7 (1d6, 19-20/x2)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 28, 2006)

The shaman sees Rix loading another bolt and points his staff upwards. "_Diraak_."  Everthing around Rix and Kel becomes as dark as night, removing their ability to see.  Rix fires once more at the last known location of the goblin before Kel grabs for him and helps the kobold navigate through the room and towards the stairs.  (Unless you preferred jumping down)

As the shaman cast his spell, Rix and Kel disappeared in a globe of magical darkness.  Alexander watched the shaman's triumphant sneer disappear as a bolt flew downwards and struck the goblin in the shoulder.  Two goblins miss the half-orc as he charges forward, although a third's blow glances off a shoulder (-3 hp to Alexander).

Silas is also struck with a small slice, (-1 hp to Silas) and Lira takes a slash across an arm (-2 hp to Lira, I'm keeping track). 

Silas swings desperately at his attacker, felling him.  Lira does the same, his first swing missing and throwing him off balance, although his next hit kills his opponent.

The goblin shaman notices Alexander almost upon him, but only has time to shriek in fear as the half-orc slices off his right hand with his punch dagger, then nearly cleaves his torso in two with his scimitar.  As the goblin shaman falls, so does his staff.  The remaining goblins stare at it greedily as they move to claim the symbolic item for theirselves.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 28, 2006)

Kel continues to move towards the combat reciting a prayer to the Huntress as he moves.

OOC: casting Bless - +1 morale bonus to attacks and saves versus fear for all allies within 50'. 2 spells cast noted on sheet (Bless and CLW). He's intending on getting near Alex and casting Aid - +1 Atk, +1 saves vs. fear, 1d8+2 temp HPs (haven't noted this one on the sheet yet) next round (and trying to position himself so as not to get an AoO against himself.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 28, 2006)

Though Silas is focused on the combat around him a small portion of his mind seizes upon the words of the fallen goblin shaman.  _Diraak.  Diraak.  I wonder what language that is?_  Silas moves in Alexander's wake ready to strike any nearby goblin a hefty clout with his quarterstaff.  "The staff.  The staff... mutters Silas under his breath.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 28, 2006)

Alexander barks out of pain when the goblin blade strikes him, and hastily flings the grapple over his shoulder, freeing the left hand to now reach out for the staff.
Jaws clenched, biting hard to drive off the pain, Alexander starts a cautious retreat towards the fortress' wall.
Now, not wanting to waste his diminished strength, he shifts to a defensive position, knocking blades off their path to his flesh and growling low. As he moves, he yells out *"Retreat!"*

Combat: hp 7/14; AC 20 (Full Defense)

OOC: Given that he actually gets the staff: when he gets close enough to the wall, he launches the staff over it. And when he closes even more, attempts to get the grapple to cling on the wall. (Far from the stairs, if possible).


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 29, 2006)

Lira attacks the nearest goblin, injuring it with one strike.  Her other swing is deflected by the goblin, snapping her blade at its hilt.  With a grunt, Lira avoids the goblin's counter-swing and joins Alexander.  The goblin stumbles and falls, as Lira escapes.

Silas swings at the goblin that is attacking Alexander, felling it with a sickening strike to the neck from his quarterstaff.

Suddenly the party feels energized and hopeful as Kel appears and finishes a prayer to his deity.  Rix also appears, and shoots another crossbow bolt (Where are you keeping track of ammo?), connecting with and dropping another goblin.

Alexander leads the party to the closest portion of the wall, which happens to be next to the main doors.  The large doors of the stockade look heavy, but can be opened with a strong push.  Unfortunately, a large wooden beam hangs across the back of the doors, making it impossible to open without lifting it off its metal hangers.  As the party struggles to lift the beam off, a horn is blown from somewhere within the stockade.

A large group of enraged goblins begins to pour towards the party, funneled between two long, wooden buildings.  With a strong heave from Lira and Alexander, the wooden beam is finally removed.  The party struggles to push open the main doors, which now inch slowly open as the mob approaches...

OOC: The doors were closer and less risky than throwing equipment over walls and grapple hooking your way out, so I made an assumption on your actions if I could have shown you a map of the area.  Also, the walls are pretty high, meaning a bit of time climbing as goblins got to shoot arrows at the party members... almost out of the woods.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 30, 2006)

Seeing the goblin horde bearing down on them Silas, with renewed vigor, throws his weight and strength into opening the stockade gates.  As soon as it is wide enough to slip through he says, "Go! Go!" then slips through himself.  He makes a dash for the cover of the treeline.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 30, 2006)

Looking over his shoulder, Alexander sighs, he would have wanted nothing more than showing to those cowardly vermin the power of a servant of the Huntress... but it is to no avail... _Sometimes my desires go against her words..._ Wounded as he is, and holding what he's holding, he can't afford a savage death in a retributive blaze.

_Good night then_

Alexander hastily makes his way through the door, running for the shield of the green.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 30, 2006)

The party flees throught the small opening of the stockade entrance, fleeing into the woods.  After an hour of running combat, they are able to successfully lose their pursuers.  Another hour goes by, and the group begins to feel safe, taking a moment to rest at the banks of a swiftly flowing creek near some tall trees.  You believe there may be a safer place to cross further north, but here the current looks dangerously strong.  As you drink from the waters you begin to hear the sound of hounds barking in the distance.

Alexander
[sblock]
Worgs
[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 30, 2006)

At the first bark, Alexander rises with a sudden move and stands still for a pair of seconds... reminiscent of an animal who feels some alteration in the environment "Lupines possessed by evil spirits... and goblins" 

"They might sound in the distance, but they have demons of wind on their legs..." Alexander starts retrieving the two coils of rope he has (removing the grapple from the one tied to it) along with his bow...


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 30, 2006)

"Evil spirits?"  Silas shakes his head wearily.  "What do you suggest we do?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 30, 2006)

"They are corrupted hunters..." Alexander affixes firmly the end of one of the coils of rope to the arrow with some leather cords "so maybe they dare cross the creek" sets the arrow on the bow, pulls with great strenght, and shoots at the trunk of one of the trees on the next shore "But only once they know were we crossed it... and what kind of madman would swim with this current?". 

Holding the rope with one hand, he ties the other end on a harness around his chest "Noone will swim. I'll cross once all have crossed, helped by your pull." He returns the grapple and the rope to the backpack, as well as the bow to its place.

"Can't best their flesh, best their cunning... or you are dead" All the while he is cleaning the sorrounding area, erasing as much of trail the party has left here.

OOC: I'm assuming the creek is 20-30 ft. wide, correct me if otherwise


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 30, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm assuming the creek is 20-30 ft. wide, correct me if otherwise




OOC: Correct.  About 20 feet wide.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 30, 2006)

Remembering the beastial creatures from when the orcs and their goblins destroyed his tribe, a raven grin spreads across his face.  Should he see one, he'd be more than happy to plant a few bolts into one.

"Once you have the rope affixed, I may be the swiftest to go across.  I may not even need to swim and just scale across the rope."  He secures his gear tightly, lashing his weapons tightly to his pack.









*OOC:*


Keeping track of ammo mentally mostly, 24/30 bolts remaining; Will take a loop of rope and tie it around his waist and tie it to a loop around the rope, so if he slips he won't get swept away, and will help take some of his weight.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 30, 2006)

Rix goes across first, then ensures the rope is secured properly on the other side.  It 
begins to come loose after Silas comes across, but with Rix's help, the rope is tied 
strongly against the middle of a large tree.  The rest of the group comes across 
afterwards, Alexander guarding the rear.
The party flees further up a nearby hill, stopping in time to look down and see a couple of 
worgs with goblin riders sniffing at the bank they had just left.  With another howl the 
worgs are led by their riders in a fruitless search for a way to cross.  Happily, the party 
is able to continue, and arrives at the gnome hills without further incident.

(Everyone except Lira earns 600 XP (500 normal, 100 each extra for role-playing) and 100 gp.  Please let me know any other actions you are taking between this mission and the next).

A few other Dorinthians have made a home out of one of the chambers inside the gnome 
tunnels.  With some reluctance, Lira decides that it is better for her to leave the party 
and report the group's progress to the elven kingdom.   Dartis Kalnian, an experienced 
warrior and member of Dorinth's royal family, steps from your camp and volunteers to add 
his combat expertise to your group (feel free to introduce yourselves).

The goblin totem staff was supposed to be a goblin artifact capable of causing the sun to 
disappear, earthquakes to be felt, and death magic to destroy its enemies.  As Horacios 
Tanastigan, the gnomish expert on enchantments, discovers, this staff's magic was actually 
a fake.  A _wand of darkness_ was hidden in the shaft of a normal staff and was 
activated with a command word.  It would seem that the staff was a faked copy of the 
artifact and that the wand simulated one of the legendary items' effects.  This allowed the 
shaman to claim leadership of the tribes.  Horacios' chuckle disappears as he explains 
these facts and seems to be disturbed by what they mean.  He expresses a doubt that a goblin shaman could have created such a thing.  Horacios hand the wand back to Alexander, then throws the now-worthless staff away.

OOC: Please feel free to make dialogue with one another.  We'll move to the kobold tunnels 
on Monday.  Good job getting away.  I'm surprised no one used the staff's darkness affect 
during the escape, though.  Also, feel free to buy any needed equipment using the price 
guide under the PHB.  Though they are having a large border problem with kobolds and 
goblins, the loss of population has kept the inflation down.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 1, 2006)

The first move of Alexander when he arrives is to find out If some kobold movements were perceived.

_This time I was more in tune with the Huntress' way... as were my companions... we are learning to work as a pack..._

At Horacius: "Hum... there were some gnolls along with th goblins in the camp..."

At Lira's departure: Alexander nods when she retires... she might have been not the brightest one, but a strong arm who anyone would be grateful to have at their side, that's for sure.

At Harindan Loughphray: Alexander goes up to him along the rest of the party (I assume) and among other things, chimes in with "I fear alliances between gnolls and goblins... possibly being the dog-headed the ones uniting the tribes... but that is difficult to belive, Do you know of any Gnoll tribes near this area?"

At Silas: After some time has gone by and they've had some time to relax before equipping themselves for the next incursion into enemy territory, Alexander reminds Silas "Will you work now in deciphering the paper you found in the fortress?".

At Dartis: Alexander nods at the human, and drily says "Welcome". He doesn't really know what to think about him by the time being, two weeks ago he'd have been outright hostile to him... but after meeting his current companions, and Syra...

He also wanders around... Seeking news of the people of Fair Creek... But doesn't inquire too much, it's not like he likes speaking with strangers for long.

OOC: hehe, Thought about using the wand (or at least repeating what the goblin said while holding the wand) but deemed it of little use.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 1, 2006)

Immediately upon returning Silas will duck into an out of the way corner and cast his Comprehend Languages spell and read the letter that he took from the table in the goblin stockade.  Then he will quickly rejoin his companions as they report the success of their mission and relate information regarding the goblins and their non-goblin allies.

"Well met, Dartis Kalnian.  I am Silas Eyrstan."  Silas will continue to talk with Dartis, specifically asking him about his military service and revealing to him that he served in a unit at the Last Stand.  However, the difference in social class keeps Silas from becoming too chatty or familiar until he gets to know him better.

After the meeting with the gnome leadership, Silas will ask his companions (including Dartis) to join him for a hot meal...

To Lira:  "Fare well, Lira.  You have my thanks for the aid you have lent to our people."  He bows.  "May our paths cross again in fairer days."

To Alexander:  Grinning, he says, "Ah, I have already done so!  And to prove it, I shall immediately explain what I have discovered."  Silas will then relate the contents of the letter to Alexander (if he hasn't already done so at the debriefing).  Silas frowns and gives Alexander a sidelong glance.  "Perhaps you should have those cuts looked at.  Goblins are filthy creatures and you wouldn't want the wounds to become infected."

OOC: How much time do we have before we get sent out for the kobolds?  After our conversing Silas will want to change his memorized spells to some that have better immediate combat usefulness.  If there is time he would also like to pen a scroll or two.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 1, 2006)

_He's right_ for the first time Alexander speaks out loud what he'd otherwise kept to himself, he nods affirmatively at Silas' words and adds "Forgetting pain, any pain, should never happen... we must get used to pain, but never forget. So commands us the Huntress..."

"I'll ask Kel for some help in that matter" the towering half-orc leans over, answering to Silas' concern... while tasting the dried blood on his lips, from biting off the pain at the battle...

"After seeing to my scratches I'll join you and Rix at the meal " Half smiling once again "And the new one, whoever he is"

Alexander goes first in search of Kel, who has tended him previously in battle... and saved his life; should Kel not be around, or not have disposable healing, only then he'll ask for some aid from the residents.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 1, 2006)

Silas reads the scroll:

----
Shaman Gaaz,

I demand that you step up your attacks on our enemies.  Your hesitation only allows the gnomes to regroup and to enlist outside aid, which has now happened just as I had divined.  My envoys will stay with you and observe your preparations for battle.  If any harm comes to them I will hold you responsible.  Remember, I put you into power with my gifts.  I can remove you.

Astraughlay Kondeeistreigh
----

Strange, but that name looks gnomish... you share your find with the others.

Alexander
[sblock]
Both elder gnomes look concerned when you report the news.  Haracios avoids the topic and shrugs it off, however.  Harindan tells you, "Yes, we have been worried that our recent troubles might have been caused by a third party.  We didn't want to believe it, however.  It may be that some mercenaries have been hired by this new threat, since normally gnolls can be found more to the east.  Please let us know if you find anything else."
[/sblock]

OOC: You'll have two days of rest, and also some equipment will be provided freely for you to take, using the Rix logic that has me beat.  I'll update the rest in a few hours, but I have work now.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 1, 2006)

Concerned, Silas shares his suspicions and relates the contents of the letter with his companions showing it to whomever wishes to see it.  He glances at Rix somewhat worried how the kobold will handle the information.  _Well, his opinion of gnomes could hardly get much lower,_ thinks Silas.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 1, 2006)

The young man who approaches your group upon your return has all the look of the aristocracy of Dorinthia. Th tall bearing, and look of confidence so often manifested as arrogance. But the man moves with a subtle grace and fluidity, perhaps indicitive of many ball-room dances.

But as he approaches you can see that he is no foppish court dandy. His armor is sweat stained and riven in several places. The ease of his movements are due to years in the saddle. A well worn bow lies across his back and a decorated, but well used sword hangs at his belt. No, this is not some sycophant of the king, but a member of the nobility that has maintained the tradition of mounted might that kept Dorinthia strong for so many years.


As he approaches a genuine smile is on his lips and he extend his hand in greeting, only to lower it when greeted by simple nods, the smile never leaves though.

"Greetings. Baron Dorin has asked me to join you in doing what we can to continue the fight. I am Baron Dartis Kalnian. The title still comes new to my tongue. I am the last of my house it seems" he says as the smile fades from his face. "So, until my lands are no longer undeer the shadow of Tallione, please call me Dartis. Now I have a bow and a sword and wish to use them in defense of my home land in whatever mannner I may. To what end are we to put them?"



> "Well met, Dartis Kalnian. I am Silas Eyrstan." Silas will continue to talk with Dartis, specifically asking him about his military service and revealing to him that he served in a unit at the Last Stand. However, the difference in social class keeps Silas from becoming too chatty or familiar until he gets to know him better.




"Well met countryman. I served mostly on the southern border with Tallione for much of the past few years. I too was at the Last Stand, my commander sent me back to Faircreek with the warning. It was thus that I lost my horse. But come tell me of your service"


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 2, 2006)

Silas seems pleased at Baron Dartis Kalnian's interest in his service.  "Lord Kalnian, I served as adjunct to Sir Martin, connected to the Dorinthian Foot."  His face takes a grim cast.  "Sir Martin, gods rest his soul, sent me with missives back towards Baron Dorin's command tent just before the lines broke."  Meeting Dartis' eye he says, "We were among the lucky ones that day, it seems, though it was some time after your message was delivered before I was able to make my way back to Fair Creek."

"At this moment, however, the threat seems to be from kobolds."  Silas scowls.  "And unless the gnomes have received better information in our absence we have only a general direction of their lairs to go on.  And a gnomish name connected to the goblins we just raided, 'Astraughlay Kondeeistreigh', I think it's pronounced."


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 2, 2006)

Alexander had just heard what was transpiring, paying little attention and not bothering to look at the human, but at the mention of his current state, the great half orc rises from his seat, strides towards Dartis "Alexander's the name, Faithful Scout of the Huntress to Seven Trees" he offers a callous, but clean hand "brought to ground level by those who break the perfect cycle... I've sworn to take revenge on their flesh, and hope to start getting Tallione blood after disabling the menace to this settlement"

"But we must be swift, not hasty..."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 2, 2006)

As you spend two days recovering before your next outing, the gnomes bring you several items for you to take for free:

Medium-sized:
1 chain shirt
2 suits of leather
1 suit of studded leather
1 wooden buckler
2 short swords
1 light crossbow
20 bolts
3 daggers
1 warhammer
1 waterskin

Small-Sized
26 trail rations (2 can make enough for 1 person)
5 waterskins
3 backpacks
2 coils of rope (50 ft)
1 grapple
2 suits of padded armor
3 suits of leather armor
3 suits of studded leather
1 chain shirt
1 wooden buckler
2 metal bucklers
1 wooden shield
3 picks
5 hand-axes
1 battle-axe
4 short swords
3 light crossbows
50 bolts
1 short bow
20 arrows
4 daggers
1 punch-dagger

OOC: We continue Monday, since Ferrix is normally busy on the weekends.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 2, 2006)

Rix glances up at the aristocrat, _sniveling money-grubbers,_ he thinks.  He'd been in a bad mood, although who could tell the difference, ever since they returned.  The incursion on the goblin camp had been primarily successful, his plan had gone off soundly and he had put down more than his fair share of the runt-faced creatures.  However, he missed Danica.  Although he was warming up to the half-orc, particularly now that the other stuffy one was no longer around.  Imagine that, he was warming up to being party to a half-orc companion.  He hated orcs, although this one was different.

Lira leaving was everything of a blessing, the less elves he had to deal with the better.  However, returning to the gnomish enclave left him rife with internal strife.  He was helping gnomes!  They might as well burn in the pits of the Dragon's gut for what he wished, although that letter seemed like there was definately some internal strife that he might be able to play up and plunge them into chaos.  The thought tickled him.

Turning back to the aristocrat, "I am Vaerixsjach, do your best to leave me be human."  He turns away from this noble born warrior, the thought of noble blood all too painful for the orphaned dragonkin at this moment, he had been noble blooded among his people and now was treated no better than a dog by most.

Moving away at a quick pace he disappears into the gnomish community, his hand constantly upon his blade.  He hated this place, he hated gnomes, and now he was supposed to seek out the source of their kobold trouble and stop it.  How he wanted these kobolds to overrun this hovel.

[sblock=DM]Rix will restock his bolts and rations, as well as seek out a place to purchase masterwork thieves tools and trade in his old ones.  Also, he'll check out that sack he found at the goblin encampment, see what is in it.  It sounded like coins [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 2, 2006)

Silas sighs and frowns as he watches Rix quickly disappear.  _I do not know how to relate to that kobold._  His frowns deepens as he considers his own thoughts.  _Perhaps if I started thinking of him as Rix first rather than 'that kobold'..._  Musings interuppted by the arrival of a group of gnomes with an offer of equipment, Silas looks over the items and contents himself with refilling the supplies of bolts and travel rations he carries.

"Thank you, sirs," says Silas with a bow.  "The replenishment of my supplies is appreciated.  However, might you have a scroll case for sale?  And may I impose upon you to direct me to a place of solitude where I may study uninterrupted?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 3, 2006)

Rix
[sblock]
You find in the sack 35 platinum pieces, 12 gold pieces, a dull iron ring that may be worth a gold piece, and a scroll that looks to have magical writing on it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 3, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> "Thank you, sirs," says Silas with a bow.  "The replenishment of my supplies is appreciated.  However, might you have a scroll case for sale?  And may I impose upon you to direct me to a place of solitude where I may study uninterrupted?"




After a brief discussion, some of the local apprentices scrounge up a beat-up, wooden scroll case free for your use (holds up to eight scrolls and weighs a half a pound) and allow you to use their library for quiet study.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 3, 2006)

Dartis turns to Silas as Rix leaves walks away.
"Pleasant little fellow isn't he" he says to Silas with a droll smile.
"Of course, he maybe upset and rightfully so at his current situation, but tell me how does a kobold come to be working with Dorinthians, for the cause of the gnomes? That is a riddle that I suppose would explain his sour mood. Though I must confess that I have dealt with few enough kobold to not assume that they are all that grumpy."

Dartis grasps Alexanders offered hand gladly "Well met my friend, I too wish to soak the ground with Tallione blood. May we cause rivers of it to flow!"

Dartis gladly picks through the gnome's extra equipment "I lost all I had at Kelnar, save what I wore."  He picks out a buckler, a chain shirt, a dagger, and a water skin and some rations, and after a long search of looking for arrows asks Silas "Is there somewhere to buy equipment that is not in this pile? There is no pack in my size and I would like more arrows."


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 3, 2006)

Silas looks thoughtful for a moment.  "I can't rightly say why Rix is working on behalf of the Dorinthians.  When the Baron sent out the call for aid he arrived.  He has not got on well with the gnomes, though.  Truth be told I worry about us heading into kobold territory with Rix."

"The nearest place I know of to purchase equipment is in the new community founded by the Fair Creek refugees, several days travel away.  Perhaps the gnomes would be able to find you some equipment that isn't included amongst that offered to us."


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 3, 2006)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Rix
> [sblock]
> You find in the sack 35 platinum pieces, 12 gold pieces, a dull iron ring that may be worth a gold piece, and a scroll that looks to have magical writing on it.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=DM]Weee! Coinage.  Any luck on finding a place to pick up masterwork thieves tools?  A locksmith or trapsmith perhaps?[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 3, 2006)

"These could be useful..." says Alexander as he picks up a pair of daggers, slashing the air, and testing the grip of their handle before storing them, one in his boot and the other at the belt, at his back.

"Rix?" Alexander turns around "Just keep your eyes on him" and stops a second, like considering his words before adding "He's proven of high value for Fair Creek... And that's what interests him, how much they are disposed to pay for him."

_Father Ravil suggested I should let him be when I presented him my doubts... I'm doubting less, am I getting my smell dulled? or did I catch a wrong scent the first time?_

"Who knows what's breeding in his skull... that he is a crafty lizardkin, he is"

Then he departs, coincidentially the same way Rix did. He'll see where the kobold wanders off to, but won't try to make his presence hidden, he'll just have him on line of sight.
And should Rix realize, he'll join him, and ask if he won't profit -he uses that word- from the gnomes' offered equipment.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 3, 2006)

If Rix realizes Alexander is trailing him, which is more than likely, he spins about looking the half-orc in the eye from four feet below.  "Don't follow me, I've got business to attend to and I don't need your eyes crawling on me the entire time.  Go play with the elf or the Baron, or maybe send up a few prayers to the Huntress, maybe she'll save these obnoxious big-nosed rats."  He gestures around at the gnomish community and storms away, obviously upset and wanting to be alone.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 3, 2006)

OOC: The gnomes have quality smiths who will create and sell you whatever you need for the price listed in the PHB.  Feel free to purchase whatever you want.  Item identification and other magical services will have to be haggled with through Horacios Tanastigan and his apprentices, however.

IC: Rix would not have notice Alexander following him (I rolled a tie, but Alexander has a better hide and move silently than Rix's spot), except that Alexander specifically stated he wasn't trying to hide (which negated the purpose of my rolling).  Rix turns towards Alexander and gives him a harsh number of words.

OOC: So just so you know, Alexander does have a slight advantage if he ever wants to sneak up on Rix.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 3, 2006)

Kel greets Dartis Kalnian with indifference _Why am I doing this?_ he thinks to himself as introductions are made _Huntress guide my steps. I hope that I am interpreting your wishes correcty_

As soon as he is able Kel heals Alexander "I hear you speaking in reverant terms about a Huntress" the elf says pointedly "Tell me of her. Who is this person?" he asks as his healing magic infuses the half orc _It can't be *The Huntress*_ he thinks to himself _Surely she is not worshipped by those with orc blood, they are anathema to her"_

Kel gives a nod of thanks at the offer of equipment from the gnomes but doesn't take any thing from the pile.

OOC: Apologies for the delay


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 3, 2006)

Silas thanks the gnomes and takes his leave from his companions going to the library.

OOC: I need an answer on whether Silas will be able to pen some scrolls or not...  And how many spells you will allow on a single scroll.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 3, 2006)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> OOC: The gnomes have quality smiths who will create and sell you whatever you need for the price listed in the PHB.  Feel free to purchase whatever you want.  Item identification and other magical services will have to be haggled with through Horacios Tanastigan and his apprentices, however.
> 
> IC: Rix would not have notice Alexander following him (I rolled a tie, but Alexander has a better hide and move silently than Rix's spot), except that Alexander specifically stated he wasn't trying to hide (which negated the purpose of my rolling).  Rix turns towards Alexander and gives him a harsh number of words.
> 
> OOC: So just so you know, Alexander does have a slight advantage if he ever wants to sneak up on Rix.












*OOC:*


If Rix really didn't want to be bothered, he'd Hide and Move Silently and probably not be seen at all.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 3, 2006)

@ Kel:
Alexander looks at the elf and smiles... warmly for the first time... _This of smiling is getting to be a habit_ "Thanks for the mending".
"The Huntress, The Lady of the Lake who gives guidance through the eternal cycle; she who took me under her wing and taught me to survive" Alexander stands up from his seat before the fire "She who presents everyone with the world and allows them to thread their own path"
*"She who's enemies corruptors of the eternal cycle and desecrators of the shrine of Seven Trees will be hunted and brought down!"* Noting he is getting enthusiastic... he doesn't care *"Artemis' wolves' breath on their neck while they are face down on the ground will be the last thing they feel..."*

"...I'm one of such wolves... that's why I joined the Dorinthians"

And he stands there, waiting for Kel's reaction.

@ Rix:
_He's still Rix... this night... I'll let him be_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 3, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Silas thanks the gnomes and takes his leave from his companions going to the library.
> 
> OOC: I need an answer on whether Silas will be able to pen some scrolls or not...  And how many spells you will allow on a single scroll.




OOC: Yes, you may pen one spell on each of the gnomish scrolls, since they use smaller material here.  First level spells with first level caster levels will take twelve hours to create, while first level spells with second level caster levels will take a day to complete.  Technically, I should only allow a scroll a day, but I don't mind fiddling with that rule.  Prices (both in XP and gold) will be as listed in the DMG and PHB.  Treat all needed materials as there, but you will have to pay the price to use their components.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 3, 2006)

After two days of uneventful relaxation, the party feels once again healthy enough to take to the road.  Harindan Loughphray greets Alexander at first, "Alexander, good to see you looking well again.  We still have received no word about the current state of your people, but I did send Phly as a messenger to describe your adventures, and your amazing infiltration in order to recover the totem staff.  If your team is ready, I will begin."

"Thankfully you brought back the totem staff and we've noticed a lack of coordinated effort by the goblins to our southeast.  Unfortunately, we still have not discovered who has been supplying them.  But, we have found something that has truly disturbed us.  Our scouts have located the tunnels that are being used as the headquarters of the kobold forces.  What's truly odd, is the behavior of the kobolds that were observed from a distance.  First, there seems to be a number of kobold tribes working together in that area.  Kobolds from opposing tribes normally have trouble cooperating if not feeling outright hostility for one another.  Second, the kobolds seemed well disciplined, standing like rocks while at guard posts.  Whatever charismatic leader was able to unite these tribes and train these kobolds must be a power that is a great threat to us.  The Dragon Eye tribe is definitely keeping the others in line.  For 100gp each, find out how they are influencing the other kobolds and shut down their operation for another 100gp each."

OOC: Go ahead and declare any last minute actions that your character performed before leaving the gnome tunnels of Loughphray.  This includes items bought, things identified, last minute greetings, scrolls scribed, etc.  Remember to adjust your gold, inventory, xp, ammunition, and spells prepared on your character sheets.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 4, 2006)

[sblock=DM]Rix will acquire his set of masterwork thieves tools and resell the older ones (so a net transaction of 75gp paid assuming sell for half).

He will then see if he can find some time to get the iron ring and scroll magically examined, he is willing to haggle.  He will go to an apprentice of Horacios if possible rather than Horacios himself.

He will also spend a good amount of time each day exploring the tunnels and community.  He keeps the gnomish name on the parchment they found in mind while he explores.[/sblock]

Rix is mostly absent in the two days of rest at the Loughphray tunnels, what you do see of him is a mixture of anger and sulking.  The normally fast quips and jabs are missing and a sullen quiet hangs over him.  This whole business is getting to the dragonkin and being around the eon old nemesis of his race does not make it much better.

Vaerixsjach glares at the gnome reprehensibly, he talked of kobold disarray, none had ever seen the glory of the dragonkin's mines in full swing.  Even the dwarves could not match the efficiency and precision of such a sight, the life of a kobold was to serve his tribe and the loss of his life was only the precursor to being reborn to serve once again, or even greater to serve in Kurtulmak's mines.

"We'll see." _The world would be a better place if we just let them overrun your sniveling hovel._


----------



## Fenris (Jul 4, 2006)

Dartis managed to find a pack that would actually fit him and a few more arrows at a local merchants. Aside from that he spends the last two days conversing with Kel, Alexander and Silas about their last excursion and asking how they came to be in this place.

Outside of that he will do as any soldier does between the fighting and tryign to catch up on sleeping on eating.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 4, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> [sblock=DM]Rix will acquire his set of masterwork thieves tools and resell the older ones (so a net transaction of 75gp paid assuming sell for half).
> 
> He will then see if he can find some time to get the iron ring and scroll magically examined, he is willing to haggle.  He will go to an apprentice of Horacios if possible rather than Horacios himself.
> 
> He will also spend a good amount of time each day exploring the tunnels and community.  He keeps the gnomish name on the parchment they found in mind while he explores.[/sblock]




Rix
[sblock]
You are frustrated in your initial attempts to find a smith willing to work for you, and you begin to truly hate having to reside with these gnomes who treat you with contempt.  Giving up, you move to have your items identified, but you run into the same problem with Horacios' apprentices.  You are busy cursing under your breath when you notice a gnome behind you.

"Ungrateful wretches," Horacios says under his breath.  "Well come on, let's get those items of yours checked."  The gnome's manner is curious.  He does not try to avoid you or attempt a weak smile for your benefit like most of his kinsmen do.  As the gnome places the ring and scroll on his work table, he almost seems to forget your presence until he begins speaking to you absent-mindedly, explaining the magic he is employing.  His manner shows an acceptance of you so complete and natural that it takes you by surprise.  "Hmmm... I'm afraid the ring non-magical, although the scroll seems to radiate a faint aura.  The writing of the scroll itself is an _animal trance_ spell, and may come in handy, although you might want to consider selling it instead.  I didn't have to use a spell to identify the items, so this time its no charge.  In the future, however, such magic can cast over 100gp."  He hands you back the items.

For some reason you feel compelled to tell him of your troubles with the smith.  After  a thoughtful moment he nods and has you follow him to the closest smith with talent and chastises him.  "Now Burelianieos, don't make me tell your aunt how you treat guests.  This young man here has come to give our people some aid, and I don't want you cheating him or wasting his time.  And remember your son is one of my apprentices, and I may just forget that next time he forgets to collect his components like he should."  After his conversation he looks back at you and says, "There.  Burelianieos will have your tools ready in no time and for the 75gp and your old tools.  Let me know if he acts less than honorably in the future.  I wouldn't make excuses for the rest of my kin, but they are a bit shaken of late.  Less knowledgable people think they can look at evil and know it.  They'd be surprised what faces evil men really wear.  It may even wear the face of a man you once thought your friend."  With that, Horacios walks away to go back to his work.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 4, 2006)

[sblock=DT]I've no problem with one spell per scroll, nor with one scroll per day.  But I'm a bit confused about your stated times to scribe.  My understanding is that in one work day (8 hours) Silas should be able to scribe one scroll as long as the cost is less than 1,000 gp (and since Silas only has 100 gp that isn't really a factor).  If I have this wrong or if you do it differently, please, let me know.

Otherwise, on the first day Silas will scribe _Protection from Evil_ at caster level 1 for a cost of 12.5 gp and 1 xp.

On the second day Silas will scribe _Extended Light_ at caster level 2 for a cost of 25 gp and 2 xp.[/sblock]

Silas will be around for meal times and in the evening and gladly chats with his companions (at least, those that have an interest in doing so).  Otherwise, he spends his time sequestered in the gnome's library wishing that the gnomes had bigger geese...


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 4, 2006)

The half orc passess the days in quiet meditation, spending as much time as possible outside the cramped gnomish tunnels.
He goes in "scouting trips" to familiarize himself with the sorroundings and have a breath or two - not so much the size of the tunnels  as was the constant large number of people what gave him the feeling of confinement.
From sunrise to sunset... even spends a night hunting under the moon, trying to _feel_ rather than to know the place. Reinforcing his link with the wild, which had weakened in the last times.

At Loughpray's briefing, Alexander is silent, he's taken to a liking the moments of solitude of the last days and isn't terribly charmed by the idea of assaulting a kobold camp _Bad stuff, but the only way... I must wait_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 4, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> [sblock=DT]I've no problem with one spell per scroll, nor with one scroll per day.  But I'm a bit confused about your stated times to scribe.  My understanding is that in one work day (8 hours) Silas should be able to scribe one scroll as long as the cost is less than 1,000 gp (and since Silas only has 100 gp that isn't really a factor).  If I have this wrong or if you do it differently, please, let me know.
> 
> Otherwise, on the first day Silas will scribe _Protection from Evil_ at caster level 1 for a cost of 12.5 gp and 1 xp.
> 
> On the second day Silas will scribe _Extended Light_ at caster level 2 for a cost of 25 gp and 2 xp.[/sblock]




Silas
[Sblock]
Normally you can do only one scroll per work day, but I'm willing to allow you to do 2 1st-level scrolls at 1st-level casting power in a day if you wish for this chapter.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 4, 2006)

Alexander and Dartis
[sblock]
After the two of you converse for a short while about the directions given to you and a rough sketch of the hills the kobolds are living inside, you two come to the realization that the kobold base is nearly two days travel from here by foot.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 4, 2006)

[sblock=DT]Ah, I see what you were saying now.  But I think I'll stick with the one scroll that I've done for each day since I want one to be at caster level two.  Thanks, though.  Besides, I'm saving my money for the resources to summon a familiar.  [/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 4, 2006)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Rix
> [sblock]
> You are frustrated in your initial attempts to find a smith willing to work for you, and you begin to truly hate having to reside with these gnomes who treat you with contempt.  Giving up, you move to have your items identified, but you run into the same problem with Horacios' apprentices.  You are busy cursing under your breath when you notice a gnome behind you.
> 
> ...




[sblock=DM]Stunned by the openness and honesty of Horacios, Rix lets the whole situation unfold as if in a daze.  He could barely mumble a thanks before the gnome walked off to his work.  It had been surreal for the dragonkin.  His coin purse lighter but his mind heavy with an odd feeling, one which he couldn't fully identify, he returned to his companions.  The iron ring around one finger, an odd reminder of this occurence.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 4, 2006)

The party moves out (The trip there will take 2 days, and back 2 more days.  Make sure you grab at least 4 rations from the free supplies).  The first day is uneventful, although you do encounter the beginnings of a dark marsh.  As you continue on in the morning of the second day, your party does its best to follow a swamp trail through the marsh.  Silas happens to walk slightly off the path for a moment, when suddenly he is sucked up to his crotch in mud.  His alarm increases as he notices that his body continues to be slowly sucked under.  Frantically, he notes that there are no shrubs or trees around in which to hold onto.  Instinctively, Dartis moves forward to grab Silas' arms, but is stopped by Alexander who knows that Dartis might get himself sucked under, especially in his armor, if he's not careful.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 4, 2006)

Kel spends much of his time with Alexander discussing the Huntress and hunting. He tries to avoid the gnome tunnels as much as possible, feeling much more at home in the woods surrounding the gnome homeland. 

During the briefing Kel watches Rix carefully. He is concerned at how the mission might affect the young kobold, after all, their lives may depend on how he carries himself during the pending encounters.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 4, 2006)

As Kel daydreams about his recent experiences, he fails to notice Silas' plight and also falls into the muck, being pulled down to his waste because of his heavier load.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 4, 2006)

*"Damn et!"* exclaims Alexander as he goes for the rope he's got on the backpack and hands one extreme to Dartis while holding to the other -given that the rope is so long, they can use both extremes- "You pull out Silas!" he says as he throws a coil to the elf-in-the-muck.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 4, 2006)

Dartis takes the other end of the rope from Alexander. He gathers a few coils up to give it some weight and tosses them to Silas "Grab the rope, and stop struggling!" he calls out to Silas.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 4, 2006)

Both Silas and Kel tie the ends of the ropes under their arms as Dartis and Alexander pull hard.  Kel comes out immediately, although Dartis gives the rope a couple of tugs before Silas is freed.  The two adventurers have barely enough time to give thanks, when a repugnant smell reaches their noses.

Rix warns the party as he can see two reptilian figures more than a 100 feet away, off the path and in the deeper part of the swamp.  From the smell, all of you know that they must be troglodytes.  They don't approach, but instead keep their distance.  It's obvious this marsh is going to be dangerous to traverse without a plan.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 4, 2006)

"Alexander, do you have a bow? I know I could hit them from here. The question is would we bring down more of them onto us by doing so. But then I doubt they are just there to watch us. Perhaps we should continue on while keeping an eye on those two and expectign an attack?" offers Dartis


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 4, 2006)

Unable to really help drag the two larger companions to safety, Rix sits back on his haunches with his crossbow drawn in case dangers take advantage of the situation.  With the arrival of the troglodytes he warns his companions to be wary.

"We don't want to start a fight if we don't have to.  As you've just seen, this swamp is dangerous enough without us fighting a running battle against an enemy that knows it and will use it to their advantage.  I'd also recommend walking single file for now, the person in front checking the ground with a pole so this doesn't happen again."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 4, 2006)

Taking Rix's suggestion, the party continues to move through the marsh, single-file.  Alexander leads, driving a stick in the ground as he uses his survival skill to bring the group safely out.  

The pair of troglodytes stays their distance until the party comes out of the dangerous terrain.  Then they approach, hands up in a manner of peace.  The stench is horrible, but you stand your ground until they are near enough to speak in a hissing, gutteral language that you are unable to understand.

Rix answers them in their own language, causing the lizard-like men to nod in approval.  They then bend down and undo a wrapped, dirty blanket one of them had hung on their back.  Unfurling the blanket, the creatures show a small piece of pottery with something foul inside, some well-picked mandrake root, and 3 strange, green crystals that look somehow artificial.

Rix and them begin to barter.  At one point you swear one of the troglodytes says the words 'rations' and 'alcohol' in common before continuing.

Rix
[sblock]
They are speaking in draconic.  The smaller troglodyte says, "We see your group are not so foolish at to fall prey to the swamps.  If so, we would have killed you.  Instead, you have earned our respect and may barter with us. "  He removes the blanket from his back and shows his wares.

"This jar contains poison that will weaken your enemy if your weapon cuts him while coated with this.  The mandrake root is good if you have an alchemist or herbalist.  We do not know what the crystals are for.  We removed them from the back of the head of others of your kind."  By 'your kind', you know he means kobolds.  "Sometimes we attack their guard posts and take them as trophies.  Sometimes they bleed us instead," he says.  "We respect them.  They do not know fear."

"We will trade now.  We want pink skin food, or what they call 'rations', or anything that they know as 'alcohol' which helps make us brave.  We trade for anything else of value to warriors."
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 5, 2006)

Silas watches as Rix speaks with the troglodytes.  He peers at the crystals from a distance not wanting to antagonize the troglodytes by appearing too interested in their possessions.  Whispering to Alexander and Dartis, Silas says, "Thank you for pulling me out of the muck."


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 5, 2006)

Rix nods at the troglodytes, things were going well on their journey so far.  Speaking to them in the same sibilant tongue, although his accent is quite different from their hissing, he seems to be asking some questions of the green crystals.

[sblock=DM]"We are most pleased for your respect, these lands are yours and it would be unkind of us to trespass without your permission."  He inclines his head in a gesture of respect to the troglodytes and sweeps an arm to emphasize the dangerous swamps around them.  Continuing, "you said those were found in the back of the heads of those of my own kind?  Did you see my kind do anything with them?  Do you know much of the place of my kind?  Or if there were others not of my kind with them?"[/sblock]

Beckoning Alexander over to kneel by the items so that he can talk quietly to him in common, "they are willing to barter for rations and alcohol, do we have much to spare.  They have encountered my kin and have retrieved those," he gestures towards the crystals, "from the back of their heads, a disturbing thought.  The jar is a sort of weakening poison, and the mandrake root would prove valuable to an herbalist.  Plus, the information they have may be of most use to us.  It would be wise to trade with them."


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 5, 2006)

Alexander shakes his head "We're tight on rations... but we _could_ dare spare some and try to sustain ourselves on what the sorroundings have to offer" The stench, overpowering, makes Alexander take a step back "besides, I'm not sure if we want any of these... although the poison could prove of use for your bolts" again the stench wades in and Alexander stands and steps back again, looking at Rix, waiting for an answer.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 5, 2006)

The troglodyte shrugs and answers Rix's question.

Rix
[sblock]
"Perhaps your kin who had these were not in their right mind.  They would stand and fight, though it was obvious they would lose.  Sometimes during an ambush we will slay five or six of them at a time.  Normally there is a kobold without one of these in his head.  He will always run," he says as he spits in disgust.  "The others will fight to protect him until death.  It is very strange, and not normal from kobolds.  They act more like troglodytes protecting a chief, and we honor them for their courage."
[/sblock]

After he finishes with Rix he looks at the others and chuckles at their discomfort.  In broken common he says, "Ration... one... for theeses," he says pointing to the crystals.  "Ration... one for theeses" he says again, pointing at the clutch of herbs.  "Ration... twos for these" he says, pointing at the jar.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 5, 2006)

Kel stands on impassively watching the exchange and wiping mud from his clothing and equipment.

"If we get stuck for food the Huntress will provide" he says deferently.

OOC: that's unfair  I started posting before you, got side tracked by the kids and then  by the time I hit submit you'd posted


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 5, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Kel stands on impassively watching the exchange and wiping mud from his clothing and equipment.
> 
> "If we get stuck for food the Huntress will provide" he says deferently.
> 
> OOC: that's unfair  I started posting before you, got side tracked by the kids and then  by the time I hit submit you'd posted





OOC: I know how kids can keep you busy.  I still gave you a few hours to help your teammate out before throwing you in to join him.  Still, I would have given you more time if there was any 'real' danger.  This is an intelligent group, and I was sure someone would think about using a rope to help you out.  Of course, the players could have had a collective brain fart...


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 5, 2006)

"I have rations to spare, if that's the problem," says Silas.  "And I'm willing to trade them if you think we can use those items."  Silas smiles.  "And if you think it is a fair exchange, Rix.  I've no alcohol to trade, though."


----------



## Fenris (Jul 5, 2006)

"I too have a few days rations to spare as well to toss in for the trade"  adds Dartis


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 5, 2006)

"Very well, let's see, I figure three rations would cover one of the crystals and the jar, unless someone wants to play doctor with the herb."  Rix takes the rations from his companions and speaks to the troglodytes in draconic again.

[sblock=dm]"We would take one of the crystals and the jar in exchange for three rations.  We thank you for your words and your respect.  And I thank you for their discomfort, it amuses me.  One last question honorable ones, how much longer does this swamp last in the direction we are going?"[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 5, 2006)

You make your exchange, receiving a jar with some foul smelling poison (enough for 10 applications), and the three crystals.  The troglodytes indicate that you are now just out of the swamp and only about three or four hours to the hills the kobolds are using as their home.  Before they leave, the troglodytes say something to Rix in their language, than say in broken common, *"Kill coward kobold... others stop fight..."*

Rix
[sblock]
The troglodyte says to you, *"The kobolds always work in teams of five or six.  Kill the more active one... the one that will try to run away.  If you do so, the rest will stop fighting.  Sometimes the cowardly kobold of the group will be in hiding."*
[/sblock]

You continue walking to the southwest, following directions given.  After three hours the land becomes flatter, punctuated by a large hill in the distance, that Kel notices first and brings to everyone's attention.  There are trees near the base of the hill, but not enough to easily sneak up to the door you can see buried into the side of the hill, halfway up its surface.  Five kobolds stand unmoving by the entrance, their spears at the ready.

OOC: Silas take off 2 rations, and Dartis one from your character sheets, please.  Rix, please add the 3 crystals and 1 jar to yours.  If anyone disagrees with who loses or gets what, please discuss it on the OOC thread.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 5, 2006)

_Curious creatures these troglodytes... not the smartest, but seem halfway between worthy opponents and stubborn suicides_

While trying to distinguish anything more of the entrance from their current position Alexander asks"What do you say Rix? will they attack you on sight?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 5, 2006)

"I don't know, but I suspect they are not wholly under their own control.  Silas, can you examine one of these crystals and see if it is magical.  Now, if I were to hide somewhere around that hill, where would it be..."  His question seems rhetorical, but he scans the hill closely.

"The troglodytes said that they move in groups of five or six with one sort of leader.  The leader will often be in hiding or attempt to flee while the others fight to the death, kill the leader and the others will stop fighting."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 5, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "Now, if I were to hide somewhere around that hill, where would it be..."  His question seems rhetorical, but he scans the hill closely.




As Rix asks the questions to himself, the group of you notice only two places near the entrance to the inside of the hill that would give a good vantage point and could hide a kobold.  One, a ring of rocks that are about waste-high to a human above the entrance, 10 feet further up the hill.  Two, some tall brush just east of the entrance.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 5, 2006)

"Certainly, Rix," says Silas as he takes one of the crystals from the kobold.  He examines it without magical enhancement first.  "You have reason to believe they might be magical in nature?"  Silas will then cast his _Detect Magic_ spell and examine the crystal.

OOC: Knowledge (arcana) +8; Spellcraft +8


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 5, 2006)

Silas
[sblock]
The magic that you discover is strange.  There is a faint tint of necromancy and divination, but combined with a faint, but stronger enchantment aura.  The three types of magic are rarely found together.  Not only that, but the enchantment magic seems to be active while the necromancy and divination magic seems to be stored, as if for future use.

Also, studying the pattern of magic, you would say that the crystal seems to have been enchanted by two different casters, or perhaps it would be better to say different styles.  The necromancy and divination magic seem to have been placed by someone with greater talent than the enchantment magic.  The enchantment magic seems to have been cast in a chaotic, almost illogical manner.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 5, 2006)

Silas' gaze unfocuses as he examines the crystal.  After several long seconds he frowns but continues to peer at the crystal.  After half a minute or so he blinks several times as if refocusing his eyes and quietly says, "They _are_ magical.  It is a faint radiance, as if it is not very strong.  But it seems rather unusual and is something outside of my experience."  Silas tucks the crystal into his pack.  "I'll keep this one and examine it more fully when I have better resources at my disposal."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 5, 2006)

Kel
[sblock]
As Silas works his magic on the crystals, you admire their workmanship.  You thought only elves could cut crystal like this.  You wonder for now about their origin.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 5, 2006)

Rix nods at Silas, "good to know, I figured as much.  The troglodytes said that the ones that fought fanatically had these implanted in the back of their heads, while the one that was more active did not.  The ones that were more active seemed to be protected by the fanatic ones, letting them make their escape if possible.  I believe some sort of magical control was in order, these crystals could be the focus or conduit by which the active ones would control the others."  He thinks for a moment, clicking two claws together slowly.

"Remember that there is this new Dragon Eye tribe which has somehow exerted incredible dominance over the other tribes, perhaps this is part of their method."

He checks his crossbow, "now on to more pressing matters.  There are two spots which I believe our controller could be hiding, I do not relish killing my own kin, but I despise the thought that they are being manipulated against their will even more.  There and there," he says pointing out the ring of stones and the tall-brush, "I say we approach from the east, seeing if we can flush out the enemy from the brush if he is there, then proceed quickly to the stone ring.  If the controller is there, we have not only taken the fight out of the others, but also secured the defensive high ground."


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 5, 2006)

Silas looks thoughtful and nods as Rix speaks.  "Ah, that fits with what I did manage to discover about the magic of the crystals.  Enchantment magic, which is used in persuasion magics such as charms was predominant..."  He looks like he would continue but Rix speaks about the immediate threat.

Silas shrugs.  "I'm no tactician but your plan sounds good to me."


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 6, 2006)

Alexander absorbs the information delivered by Rix and summarizes "Find the leader of this guard group, kill him"

"Òr we could wait until we see movement... a guard shift will occur eventually, then we won't have to search for the leader... controller..."


----------



## Fenris (Jul 6, 2006)

"Vaerixsjach, how close together do your people usually place exits from their dwellings and mines? If we could come from the side of the hill, say on each side, without fear that another exit was too close by, we could assail both potential hiding places at once. And should the controller be secreted behind the door, we will have a better opportunity of attacking the controlled kobolds from each side"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 6, 2006)

As you discuss a possible plan of attack, a guard shift does occur.  You notice two groups of kobolds walk out of the door in the hill.  Each group has six kobolds, but only one of these six walks around normally while the others behave as if mechanical constructs.  The first group takes over for the team you were observing, the normal-looking kobold taking over for another that was resting inside the tall ring of stones.  

The other squad goes up and barely over the hill crest.  They must have relieved another team, since another group promptly becomes visible and comes back down, entering the hill from the entrance you are monitoring.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 6, 2006)

Kel watches the kobolds carefully, when an opportunity arises he says "Those gems are exquisite workmanship, almost as good as what an elf could produce. They're definitely not something produced by kobolds, no offence intended friend Rix but the workmanship is almost perfect"


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 6, 2006)

Falling profitless on his ears, Kel's words rise the question "What are you suggesting?" _Elves dominating kobolds?_

"So there are two groups..."


----------



## Fenris (Jul 6, 2006)

"Indeed, two groups. One just over the hill. And with no cover there seems little chance of gaining surprise. Although if we came around the east side and tried to take out the kobold in the ring of stones, that would at leats leave us just the one group to deal with. Another option is to get him to show his head and try to pick him off from here, thta would allow us the chance to charge up the hill and gain the door or the other group without challenge."  suggests Dartis


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 6, 2006)

"We don't want to get caught between the ones inside and the ones over the hill..."


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 6, 2006)

"The less ruckus we make the less chance we have of alerting the second group to our arrival.  If we move as silently and swiftly as possible to take the ring of stones we will be in a defensible position to scout over the hill to locate the other group.  If half of us approaches from the east and the other from the west, we can pinch the controller between us and quickly put him down before a strong defense can be mustered."  Rix clicks his claws together once again, "then we can deal with the ones over the hill."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 7, 2006)

OOC: Is Alexander and Kel ok with coming from the east, while the rest come from the west in the pincer move?


----------



## Fenris (Jul 7, 2006)

OOC: I would vote for Rix and Alexander going together as they can maintain their stealth alone the best and perhaps stay undetected longer.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 7, 2006)

Alexander and Rix take the hill from the eastern side, while the Silas, Kel, and Dartis come in from the west.  

Almost instantly, the plan begins to fall apart.  Silas is spotted coming from the west, and three of the kobolds immediately charge the party.  Rix accidently steps into a small hole that was hidden by the grass and cries out in alarm, as he almost twists his ankle.  The cry is heard by the kobold in the rocks as Rix regains his balance and pulls his leg out.  The two remaining sentinels head to attack Rix and Alexander while the sixth kobold jumps from the circle of rocks and makes a run for the door.  Rix fires his crossbow, killing the kobold before he makes it.  As soon as his dying cry is finished, the other kobolds cease attacking, and stand listlessly, gazing ahead at empty space with lifeless eyes.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 7, 2006)

"Really a pathetic proverb you big people have, but cut the head off the snake and the body follows."  Reloading his crossbow he shakes off the slight pain in his ankle and waves the others forward.  "Alexander, scout over the hill and see what the other group is up to."

Rix will then move up to one of the stationary kobolds to examine him.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 7, 2006)

As Alexander looks up the hill, he gives a shout of warning.  Five more kobolds are running down the hill towards you, spears at the ready.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 7, 2006)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> As Alexander looks up the hill, he gives a shout of warning.  Five more kobolds are running down the hill towards you, spears at the ready.




"Well, nevermind then."  Rix ducks low and attempts to circle around to the other side of the hill to see if he can locate the controller, although remaining hidden for the moment so that the five crazed kobolds focus on the others rather than himself would work too.









*OOC:*


Hide +11, Move Silently +9


----------



## Fenris (Jul 7, 2006)

Dartis calmly draws his bowstring and lets fly two arrows in rapid succession towards the lead kobold.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 7, 2006)

Alexander unsheathes his scimitar and charges ahead to meet the kobolds' charge.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 7, 2006)

Silas has just enough time to unsling his crossbow, load, and fire, missing the lead kobold with his shot.  Dartis fires two shots, the second arrow flying true and taking down the nearest kobold.  Kel and Alexander charge, their blades each taking down another kobold.  The two remaining creatures strike at the men, the first missing Alexander, but the second slashing Kel (-2 hp to Kel).

Dartis fires another two arrows, killing the kobold attacking Alexander, but missing the remaining one, which is instead dispatched by Alexander.

Just when the last kobold falls, Rix runs around the base of the hill, barely noticing a kobold desperately running into a door on the other side of the mound.  Before the creature can open the door, Rix strikes the kobold with a crossbow bolt, catching him by surprise and finishing him off.

He runs up to the dying creature, who stares up at his fellow kobold and expires.  Rix notices a glowing, clay bracelet on his wrist.  As the kobold gives a death rattle, the aura around the bracelet pulses and fades.

On the front of the hill, Silas examines the kobolds that are still standing.  He notices that they look normal.  They are breathing fine, they seem to be warm to the touch.  For all intents and purposes they are normal kobolds, except that it seems as if there is no intelligence in the eyes.  On the back of their skulls can be seen the base of a green, crystal rod.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 7, 2006)

"Well what do we do with them. I don't want to have to re-awaken just as we're trying to leave. What say you Silas, are these things even alive anymore? What if we try and prey those crystals out?"  suggest Dartis as he walks up the hill. He puts his bow away and draws his sword and makes sure his buckler is secure in preparation for going in the door.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 8, 2006)

"Aye let's pull out one of the stones and see what happens" Kel says "Anyone got a knife I can use?"


----------



## Fenris (Jul 8, 2006)

Dartis pulls out one of his daggers and hands it to Kel.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 8, 2006)

With a nod of thanks Kel accepts the proferred dagger. Carefully using the tip of the dagger Kel attempts to pry loose one of the stones "Someone had better hold the little bugger, just in case this upsets him"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 8, 2006)

As Kel works with the blade it quickly becomes apparent that the crystal has become part of the kobold's skull.  To remove it would cause much of the head and brain to come with it.  Interestingly enough, when Kel dug with the dagger, the kobold did not even flinch, although a good amount of blood now flows from the small cut that was made.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 8, 2006)

"This settles it, with external "help" the Dragon Eye has been transforming their kin into sucide troops..." Alexander wipes clean his blades before moving besides the front door and trying to catch some sounds from the inside.

"Should we finish them? Or try to find a way to restore them?" _Of whose existance I doubt seriously_


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 8, 2006)

"I doubt they could ever be normal again or even survive on their own.  It might be a mercy to just kill them."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 8, 2006)

The party takes time to examine the doors.  The first door, which the patrols of kobolds used to come in and out, looks well-maintained.  The ground in front of it is barren from frequent passage.

The second door, which the last kobold tried to escape into, looks dirty on the surface, as if it hasn't been opened in awhile.  Grass grows underneath the door.  You also wonder why the kobolds didn't use it to switch patrols.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 9, 2006)

OOC: Any noise proceeding from that one door? (the "little-used" one)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 9, 2006)

OOC: No


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 9, 2006)

Rix growls menacingly at the travesty inflicted upon his kin.  He'll pick up the bracelet that was on the controller's wrist, searching the body of this one and the prior one as well for anything else that might be important.

"Silas, examine this."  He thrusts the bracelet towards the human.  "Leave them, I doubt they'll be much trouble now."  He stalks towards the unused door and checks it for traps and if it is locked, although he doesn't open it yet.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 9, 2006)

A quick search of the zombie-like kobolds reveal nothing except for a shortspear with each.  The two controller kobolds have the features of the Dragon Eye tribe of kobolds while the others are from various other groups.  Both of these Dragon Eye kobolds had a small short sword on their bodies, as well as 3sp each.  They also had a clay bracelet, and you collect one like Rix found on the other Dragon Eye kobold.

Rix finds no traps on the door.

Silas
[sblock]
You do recognize that the bracelets are magical, but its something you've never seen before, and you are unsure how they were able to make the clay magical, or if the clay has special properties in itself.  You are thoroughly confused. (Rolled a 1 for you...try again later when your character has pondered more.)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 10, 2006)

Silas looks in bafflement at the bracelets.  "These are odd.  I'll need more leisure to study these than we have at the moment."  He tucks the bracelet into his pack next to the crystal making sure that it is well padded so that it won't get broken.  "Do you think _every_ kobold in this lair not of the Dragon Eye clan has been forced into this..."  Silas shrugs unable to find a word to describe what has been done to the kobolds.

"Perhaps we should capture one of the controller kobolds, or a kobold that isn't being magically compelled, and question him as to where we can find the Dragon Eye lair.  I find it more likely that we'll get answers to the gnomes' problems there rather than in one of these subjugated lairs."


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 10, 2006)

Rix nods.  "Let's try this door first, if it is unused we may be able to move in without their awareness."  He'll check the lock, pick it if it is locked, and then open it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 10, 2006)

Rix opens the unused door, revealing a room 30 feet west to east and 40 feet north to south (the party is in the south).  The room is empty and the floor covered with grime, although the floor has a trail of a dried, sticky substance leading from a door to the north and ending at the door you just entered.  A metal bar barracades the door across from you.  There are no other visible exits.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 11, 2006)

Kel quickly draws his bow and nocks an arorw, he steps silently into the room, stopping just inside the door and moving aside so the others can enter. He trains his arrow on the door on the far side of the room and awaits Rix's pleasure.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 11, 2006)

Seeing Kel draw his bow, Dartis looks at his sword, and sheathes it. Drawing his more familiar bow as well. He leaves the buckler in place however, as he too nocks and arrow and draws the bowstring to his cheek.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 11, 2006)

Silas grips his staff and moves inside with the others.  His brow knits in thought as he sees the dried stuff on the floor.  With a glance to the door that leads deeper into the lair Silas kneels to investigate the substance thinking it might be blood.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 11, 2006)

Rix creeps slowly forward probing each step lightly, trained eyes darting left and right, ceiling and floor.  He'll advance upon the barracaded door, ever wary of traps, particularly so here as he knows his kin well.  _The barracade is on this side, keeping something in not us out._

He'll listen at the door for any sounds.









*OOC:*


Search +15, Listen +5


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 11, 2006)

Rix discovers a trap close to the front of the door.  It was set under a fragile floor tile, which was meant to break if a heavy weight was pressed on top of it, like from a humanoid.  A tanglefoot bag would then activate and wrap the victim in order to disable him.  There are also indications that an alarm would have sounded.  Rix is able to remove the tanglefoot bag, but is unable to deactivate what he believes to be an alarm.  Instead, he has the party avoid the spot as they walk by.

Finding no traps on the door, Rix has Dartis and Alexander remove the heavy bar from the door, picks the lock, and opens it for the party.

The smell of death wafts upwards, almost causing you to gag.  A large number of small, gnawed bones are strewn throughout the tunnel now visible before you.  It descends in a gentle slope downward with a 10 foot wide passage.  As you notice claw marks marring the other side of the door that Rix has just opened you hear a growl in the distance.  It would seem that whatever had been barred in before is now aware of your presence.

OOC: Damn, and I thought I was going to get you with that trap...   "They'll never think of checking the ground before the door..."


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 12, 2006)

Alexander also draws his bow and knocks an arrow... moves foward and peers intently into the darkness, ready to loose the arrow onto whatever comes up the slope.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 12, 2006)

A lanky, tall creature runs at you from the hallway, but arrows from Dartis, Alexander, and Kel all impact the creature.  With a howl, it runs backwards and then out of sight, but not before you watch as it tears an arrow from its shoulder and you see the wound heal.  It's a troll.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 12, 2006)

Rix darts back towards the exit, he'd rather not tangle with such a nasty creature.  "Quick, the door."









*OOC:*


Retreat and Hide +11/Move Silently +9


----------



## Fenris (Jul 12, 2006)

"No, forward. Unless we wish to find another entrance. We saw the other group exit here, it must lead further in" advises Dartis


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 12, 2006)

"Unless there is a secret entrance in here somewhere" Kel says his eyes sweeping the walls of the room "Let's barricade the door, have a look around and then, if we don't find another entrance, try this way again?"


----------



## Fenris (Jul 12, 2006)

"I think it may be more prudent to leave the door open with you, Alexander and I guarding it with drawn bows as our cleaver little friend Rix, looks for any other doors. I would want to se any danger coming and drive it away rather than have it sneak up and waiting for us unawares." says Dartis drawing another arrow.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 12, 2006)

"Let us be ready to face the beast, but if possible, lets not face it"


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 12, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "I think it may be more prudent to leave the door open with you, Alexander and I guarding it with drawn bows as our cleaver little friend Rix, looks for any other doors. I would want to se any danger coming and drive it away rather than have it sneak up and waiting for us unawares." says Dartis drawing another arrow.




"I'm not going back in there, get yourself eaten human."  Rix's voice snarls, "no kobolds came in or out this way, they seemed to only be guarding it.  Back the other way." _Stupid human._

Rix makes sure that his companions are between him and the troll, whose door should be barred closed again.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 12, 2006)

"I take it then there are no other doors in this room, Rix?" Without turning his head to look back at the kobold.

"I bet the controller was planning to unleash his pet on us"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 12, 2006)

While Dartis and Alexander cover the passage with their bows, the rest of the party looks for a hidden door.  Nothing is found for a few tense minutes, until Rix finds a secret door on the western wall that Silas had previously missed.  Despite his skill and expertise in such things, even the kobold nearly missed it.  The hidden door was only found after Rix removed a loose stone and found a rusted handle in a compartment.  Twisting it, a 5 foot section of the wall opens like a large door, revealing a ladder that leads down a musty-smelling chute far into the darkness below.  On the wall is an old, crude painting of a large hill underneath the moon, a symbol of the Hill Delver clan of kobolds.

OOC: Good job, guys.  Party order and light source please.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 12, 2006)

Alexander lets out a small bit o' a laugh and bars the door back.

"Are you planning to go first Rix? mabye with the controller's clothing?"
_An old trick always works, that's why it's old_


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 13, 2006)

Kel moves over to the hole in the floor and looks down, hoping that the little bit of light that spills in from outside will help him see better.

"I'll follow you down Rix" the elf says looking the kobold in the eye and raising a finger to his lip "We'll go quiet like eh? You first, me following a handful of heartbeats later and then the more cumbersome of our number following a half a minute behind?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 13, 2006)

A loud banging and shrieking can be heard on the other side of the door, as the troll attempts to unsuccessfully force the barred door open.  Rix goes in first, followed by Kel and the others.  The rungs of the ladder are rusty and creak with the weight of your body as you descend.

Rix, Kel, and Alexander
[sblock]
It takes a couple of minutes for you to fully descend, but you cannot measure the distance accurately since your vision is of limited range.  Your human companions grumble as they attempt to climb down safely, and as you aid them when they reach the bottom.

The room you find is 30 feet wide by 60 feet long, and reveals several pillars decorated with the kobold motifs of the Hill Delver clan.  A low basin filled with a dark, runny liquid sits in the center, and is decorated with the image of a long, skinny dragon eating its tail.  A passage extends to the north.
[/sblock]

Dartis and Silas
[sblock]
You can't see in the darkness, and try your best not to fall down the chute as you journey downwards.  After a painfully long time, you reach the bottom of the shaft with the rest of your companions.  One of them mumbles words in wonder of something they have seen.
[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 13, 2006)

Kel slides his bow from his back and quickly nocks an arrow "It's too dark down here for most of us" he whispers "We're going to need some light"


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 13, 2006)

Silas will shrug off his pack and by feel remove the torch that he has strapped to the outside of it.  Again by feel, he'll reach into his belt pouch for his flint and steel.  Then he'll attempt to light the torch.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 13, 2006)

Dartis and Silas now see what they had before missed.

The room you find is 30 feet wide by 60 feet long, and reveals several pillars decorated with the kobold motifs of the Hill Delver clan. A low basin filled with a dark, runny liquid sits in the center, and is decorated with the image of a long, skinny dragon eating its tail. A passage extends to the north.

With the torch you can see that the liquid is water that has stagnated.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 13, 2006)

Alexander pokes deep into the basin with his scimitar, making sure there's nothing there.  Then he adds "Let us get moving" and starts a stealth approach towards the northern passage.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 13, 2006)

Rix will lead the way in the shadowy edge of the torchlight, his darkvision giving him a bit of an edge compared to most of his companions.  His thoughts lingering on the image of the dragon eating its own tail, trying to place its significance.









*OOC:*


Hide +11, Search +15, Move Silently +9; Spot & Listen +5


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 13, 2006)

As the kobold examines the dragon before moving on, Silas comes up next to him and realizes that the symbol of a dragon eating its own tail is an ancient symbol of rebirth after death.  

Rix takes down one more floor trap as you travel down the 70 foot long corridor.  The next room is 50 feet by 50 feet squared with four large pillars.  Twenty-one stone slabs are arrayed in a north to south direction, 10 on the east side of the room, with 10 more on the west side.  Half of these stone slabs have the mummified remains of various kobolds, each dressed in the once-fine rainments of kobold dignitaries.  The larger slab in the center is bare, but has an etching of a kobold scratched on its surface.  Below the carving, in draconic letters, is written: _The First_.  

Just north of this central slab is a tall, marble staircase that disappears into the darkness above.  Another tunnel leads northwards.

Suddenly, a pair of red, giant lips appears above the characters.  In common, elven, dwarven, orc and various other languages it spits and hisses, "Invaders!  Robbers!  The children of the dragon will slay you all!"  It continues in other, various languages and dialects, most unknown to you, and likely repeating the same message.  When it is done screaming, it disappears.

Rix
[sblock]
In draconic you hear the lips say, "Welcome child of the dragon.  Pay homage to Krystoryniaxast, the First of the Hill Delvers, but do not tarry.  The dead deserve their rest."
[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 13, 2006)

At the words of the faceless lips, Alexander steps -almost jumps- forth, his eyes darting from one shadow to another, and his blades ready to strike. Even his nose trying to catch clue of any presence apart from their own.

OOC: nothing in the basin then?


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 13, 2006)

Silas jumps when the arcane voice begins its ranting then smiles grimly.  "If we hadn't been discovered before we certainly are now."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 13, 2006)

OOC: Sorry about the basin.  You did not find anything.  The water was only a couple inches deep.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 13, 2006)

The party goes to a ready state, looking around for signs of danger.  It is Kel who finds the many carcasses of large rats stacked in the far corner of the room.  They are covered in webs, and look drained and left to dry out.

Kel
[sblock]
As you examine the carcasses, you hear the faint chittering of a creature or creatures high above you beyond the torchlight.
[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 14, 2006)

"Well, not many children of the dragon 'round here..." Alexander says while he examines the kobold remains "At least not likely to slay us..."


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 14, 2006)

Hissing harshly at his companions, "touch nothing."  Rix approaches the central dais, with its empty slab, he kneels before it in reverence.  Mouthing words in his own tongue.

[sblock=draconic]"Pray dear Krystoryniaxast, First of the Hill Dwellers, the dragon blesses your memory in hopes that you have passed on to great Kurtulmak's mines.  Your kin, my kin, are enslaved beneath the yoke of foul magics, made mindless and driven to thoughtless slaughter.  These others aid me to free them so that the mines of the Hill Dwellers will hum again in your name."









*OOC:*


Did Rix's own tribe have a similar place for their great dead?  Also, the idea of the first?





[/sblock]

Rising from in front of the slab Rix gestures to his companions, "leave these dead kin to rest, let us move on."  He moves towards the stairs expecting the others to follow.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 14, 2006)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> It is Kel who finds the many carcasses of large rats stacked in the far corner of the room. They are covered in webs, and look drained and left to dry out.





			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Hissing harshly at his companions, "touch nothing."  Rix approaches the central dais, with its empty slab, he kneels before it in reverence.  Mouthing words in his own tongue.
> 
> Rising from in front of the slab Rix gestures to his companions, "leave these dead kin to rest, let us move on."  He moves towards the stairs expecting the others to follow.




Dartis elbows Alexander and with a big grin says "Ah I see, kobolds are decended from rats. Explains quite a bit"


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 14, 2006)

At Dartis' words the half orc shows a big smile... and contains his laughther, waiting for Rix to slaughter the unsuspecting human with poison-dripping insults...

Alexander, instead of paying heed to Rix's movement, moves up to the north passage...

OOC: He doesn't progress into the passage, just tries to see what's ahead

[sblock=ooc]    ROFML[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 14, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Dartis elbows Alexander and with a big grin says "Ah I see, kobolds are decended from rats. Explains quite a bit"




Vaerixsjach smirks at Dartis' attempt at humor, "the human apparently has half-a-wit about him, better than the rest of you."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 14, 2006)

As the party enjoys a much deserved laugh, Kel sees something moving towards them from the darkness above.  He yells a warning as two large webs descend upon the party, wrapping them all in the sticky substance, except for Kel who was able to press against the wall in time to avoid the attack.

Rix is able to slip free of the strands, slipping past gaps in the webbing.  Alexander, Dartis, and Silas are stuck, however, despite their attempts to break the material.

From the darkness you see two large spiders descending from the darkness on web lines, while at the same time the sound of a swarm of smaller spiders reaches your ears.  A sick feeling hits you as you see a swarm on either side of the party begin to crawl down the eastern and western walls.  Kel is almost close enough to touch the western-most swarm, as he is against that wall near the dried rat husks.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 14, 2006)

Alexander at first thinks waiting for the vermin where he is... setting himself in defensive stance.

But when the swarm comes out he has a change of mind and hastily starts pulling and hacking away at the sticky substance.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 15, 2006)

*OOC:*


Is Rix up on the stairs a bit, cause that's where he was supposed to be expecting the party to follow.







He'll back up the stairs a bit more to give himself cover and put himself in hiding with some cover.  Aiming his crossbow, he'll fire at one of the bigger spiders.

[Hide +11; Light Crossbow +7 (+2 more if hidden & no Dex to AC) 1d6 (+1d6 SA)]


----------



## Fenris (Jul 16, 2006)

Dartis curses the spiders and tries to draw a dagger and cut through the sticky webs surrounding him. 

"Burn this damn stuff off us if needed Silas"


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 16, 2006)

Silas will struggle ineffectually against the webs.  As the spiders get closer his struggling becomes more frantic and anyone looking at him will see panic edging in on the wizard.  Dartis' words penetrate his fear, however, and if his companions are not able to cut themselves free of the web before the spiders arrive he'll touch the torch to the web.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 16, 2006)

Rix takes a shot from underneath the stairs, surprising one of the spiders, which squeals angrily as a bolt buries deep inside of it.  Dartis takes out a dagger and makes some small progress cutting the strands, but it is not enough to free him.  Kel scrambles away from the the spider swarm and gets closer to Alexander, walking slowly to avoid the webbing on the ground.  He swings his blade at the spider Rix harmed, hurting it again.

In retaliation the spider fires another stream of webbing, sticking Kel to the stone slab behind him just as the first spider swarm flows over him, biting him with dozens of tiny fangs and unsuccessfully inflicting the priest with poison.  The situation nauseates Kel, who can do nothing the next round but retch in disgust (Kel takes 1 point of damage and is unable to act next round).

The next spider attacks the stuck Alexander, biting deeply into his shoulder, and coursing poison into his veins.  (-8 hps to Alexander, but no poison damage as I rolled a natural 20 for save).  Instead of weakening the half-orc, it seems to strengthen him.  With a warcry, Alexander rips out of the webbing around him, although his wild swing misses his opponent.

Rix is attacked by the second spider swarm, which swarms over the legs and waist of the kobold.  The creatures bite into him, causing the rogue to yell in pain and surprise (-5 hit points, but no poison or nausea due to made saving throws).

Silas sees the predicament of his companions and lights the webbing around himself, Dartis, and Kel.  It frees the trio, and burns away a portion of the swarm on Kel, but causes damage to the adventurers themselves (-2 hit points to Silas, Dartis, and Kel).

OOC: Kel, Alexander, and Rix all made their saves vs poison.  Kel failed a nausea save, but Rix made his.  Kel took a total of -3 hit points, 1 point from the swarm and 2 from the torch.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 17, 2006)

"My thanks Silas!" shouts Dartis shaking off the sting of the burns. 

He was free of the webbing and a little pain was worth that. 

"Silas see if you can drive back the smaller spider with the flames." he shouts as he draw his sword and attacks the spider attacking Kel.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 17, 2006)

Grimacing at the bite Alexander slowly moves towards the stairs to gain higher ground, more trying to keep at bay the spiders at all times with wide slashes than to hurt them.

Seeing the spiders crowding around Rix he kicks away from him one of the larger spider's legs and asks out *"Any other torch?"*

OOC: Fighting defensively


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 17, 2006)

Silas nods grimly at Dartis' shouted thanks.  His staff clatters to the floor of the room as he frees his right hand for spell-casting in case the situation becomes any more dire and he jabs at the swarm around Kel with the flaming torch held in his left.  "Kel!  Break free of the spiders if you can!"

If Kel is able to get free of the surrounding spider swarm Silas will cast _Burning Hands_ on it.  If the swarm looks like it is near breaking up he'll save it for the other swarm or the large spider.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 17, 2006)

Rix rolls out of the swarm, kicking and pulling at the remaining spiders clinging to his body and stomping in an attempt to crush them on the ground.

Despite fighting defensively, Alexander makes contact against the injured large spider, severing its closest leg.  It screams in pain and attacks again, but misses the half-orc.

There are too many spiders around Kel to burn away with his torch, so Silas casts a _burning hands_ spell, destroying the remnants of the swarm and causing the rest on Kel to scatter and flee.

While his back is turned, the other large spider attacks Silas, biting deeply into his shoulder (-8 hit points and 1 point of strength from poison).  Silas turns white as poison enters his system.

Dartis attacks the spider that bit Silas, slicing a gash across its body with his sword.

The swarm that Rix escaped floods over Alexander and bites on his legs (-1 hp).  A wave of sickness washes over Alexander, causing him to be unable to act next round.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 17, 2006)

Putting a good bit of distance between himself and the swarm of spiders swarming the half-orc, Rix reloads his crossbow and fires it at one of the larger spiders cursing his companions for sticking around.

"I told you we should have moved on faster."


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 17, 2006)

*"Damn!"* yells Alexander while he himself slashes at his legs, stripping away some of his own skin, but some of the arachnids at the same time.

Whenever he is able to go on, he'll proceed climbing the stairs.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 17, 2006)

Barely able to keep to his feet Silas will attempt to withdraw from combat and up the stairs.  If that isn't possible he'll fight defensively and try to get away from the spiders.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 17, 2006)

Rix fires his bow at the creature near Silas, hitting it squarely and causing blood to splurt upwards.  The spider has no time to react before the injured mage does.  In anger, Silas stumbles past the spider that had attacked him and swings upwards with his torch at the creature, both clubbing the spider and setting it on fire.  It screams and attempts to flee, but makes it only several feet before dying.

Dartis moves forward to protect Alexander, slashing the spider in front of him and wounding it.  It returns the attack, but misses the nimble human.  Kel casts a spell of healing on Alexander (restores 7 hit points), but takes 2 points of damage as the creatures swarm over his arm.  Although Alexander is restored, Kel becomes nauseous again.

Rix fires another bolt the next round, but misses the creature.  Alexander recovers, and with a roar stomps his feet and swings his sword at the spider swarm around him.  In his rage he scatters enough of them to render the swarm useless.

The spider attacks Dartis, but misses, only to have the fighter's own swing connect and bury deeply into it.  Kel swings his own sword, but misses.  Silas flanks the beast and connects, wounding it.  In panic, the creature attempts to flee, but Dartis wounds it critically, splitting a part of its body in half while Kel buries his own blade deep into the shrieking mass.

The battle is mercifully over.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 18, 2006)

Rix stomps a stray spider with the butt of his crossbow, "next time listen when I say we shouldn't stick around."  He berates the others.

"Now, can someone see to these bites, they've nearly torn half my scales off the nasty little things."


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 18, 2006)

Ignoring Rix, Silas spits to clear an acrid taste from his mouth then reaches around sliding fingers under the  armor on his shoulder.  Withdrawing them, all can see his fingers are covered in blood and a foul smelling liquid.  "It might be wise for us to retreat to a place of safety."  He wipes his hand on the corner of his cloak.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 18, 2006)

The party backs into the previous room and camps near the stone basin, spending the next twelve hours resting and allowing Kel to perform his healing magics.  You take turns guarding each other, and the time passes peacefully, giving you time to talk and rest.  You find some unburned torches in sconces in the pillars and light each as you need them.  They are unfortunately bolted to their hangers, although they could be removed with effort.

Rix
[sblock]
Rix spends his time thinking about the message he had heard before, remembering that the First correlates to the first kobold founder of the Hill Delver clan.  He was a famous trickster, much respected by other enemy kobold tribes.  They were unique among kobolds as having stronger tendencies of dragon worship, and believed such creatures held the key to long, if not eternal, life.  Some priests even believed that kobolds that had proven themselves could become dragons in later lives.  In this manner, some stranger sects regarded the kobold as the second highest stage of reincarnation and the dragon as the ultimate stage.  In this weaker shell and life they would learn cunning before becoming dragon eggs.

OOC: It is up to you how you want to describe the clan you came from.  Develop it how you like, and feel free to add touches from other kobolds encountered.
[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 18, 2006)

"Now they know we attacked... but they don't know we are here" _Or at least I hope so_ A pair of seconds of silence... "We might still have the surprise factor..."

At a moment when they are both awake, Kel and Alexander, after the half orc thanks him for the mending of the flesh, he adds something with a genuine inquiring tone "But... how did you come in comunion with Artemis? aren't elves politicians and soldiers?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 18, 2006)

Alexander's words sink in.  The floor does look dusty and unused, as if no one has come here in months, if not years.  You begin to doubt that the kobolds now in charge of this hill know of the existence of these crypts.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 20, 2006)

"Well, should we continue?" Kel queries the rest of the group once everyone is well enough to proceed "It seems as though we are safe from kobold attack down here but other fell things reside in the darkness"

During their convalesence Kel spoke to Alexander about the Huntress "The God I worship is not the same as yours, although perhaps she just wears many masks?" he speculates "Not all elves emerse themselves in words and platitudes, some of us still revere the old ways and the Huntress is an ancient God, though truth be told not many of our kind still worship her"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 20, 2006)

After a good rest, the party carries on into the room with the large, stone staircase and the mummified kobold corpses.  (Everyone regains their hps and spells).  The burnt and hacked spider corpses still litter the floor.  Right when Rix, who was taking the lead, steps into the room, a familiar pair of lips appears.

"Invaders! Robbers! The children of the dragon will slay you all!" It again repeats its hesterical message in the same order as before.

It seems not to recognize you.

Rix
[sblock]
In draconic you hear the lips once more say, "Welcome child of the dragon. Pay homage to Krystoryniaxast, the First of the Hill Delvers, but do not tarry. The dead deserve their rest."

It seems not to react to you in any other way.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 20, 2006)

"Might I recommend that we don't wait for spiders to come crawling down on us again this time?"  Rix jibes at his companions, his wounds healed he's a back to his wise-cracking sardonic self.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 21, 2006)

Kel scampers through the room, his eyes scanning the ceiling and walls watchful for any sign of movement.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 21, 2006)

> "Might I recommend that we don't wait for spiders to come crawling down on us again this time?"




Alexander answers he is disposed to carry on: "Then better take the lead, I'm not enthusiastic about being peppered with kobold bolts"

Alexander examines close up the blood-filled carvings on the blade strapped to his wrist... "I want to get done with this and move against the previous owner of this" He is silent for a pair of seconds... "I can but hope that this strange magicks have their origin in the invaders... as well as controlling bodies who should be resting, they might be the source of this control"

_Will we need to make any more of this errands before earning enough trust?... as soon as this finishes, I'll propose scouting of enemy-taken territory_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 21, 2006)

Rix takes the lead as the party moves up the stairs from the room with the dead spiders.  The party travels for a short time, finally reaching the web covered ceiling.  Silas uses a new torch to burn them away before the party reaches the last steps, which are just below the ceiling.  A close inspection reveals a hidden passageway in the ceiling.

The kobold checks for traps, then opens the passage.  The ceiling slides to the side, but several boxes that were stacked on top of them fall through the opening, almost crushing the nimble Rix.  The rest of the party also avoids being hit by the tumbling boxes.  You watch in surprise as these crates fall into the darkness below, and announce their stop at the bottom with the loud splinterings of wood.

The sounds echo through the halls, but no one comes to investigate.  After a few tense moments, the party moves through the opening, finding themselves in a small storage room.  It's a 15 foot by 15 foot room.  A wooden door is to the east, which Rix searches for traps.  He finds none.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 21, 2006)

After Rix checked for traps, Alexander nears the door and sticks his ear to its surface, on intent of catching anything from the other side.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 22, 2006)

Rix will poke around the storage room examining the various boxes and their contents.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 22, 2006)

Alexander
[sblock]
As you listen, you hear another door open in the distance and the shuffling of five or so creatures can be heard.  They do not come closer to your door, however, nor do they speak.  After a moment you can hear someone humming a strange tune, as if they were lost in thought.
[/sblock]

Rix rummages quietly through the crates.  They hold equipment, and Rix is lucky enough to find the following:

3x Torches
1x Mirror
100x crossbow bolts
4x light crossbows
25x small traveler outfits
2x Rope (50 ft)
1x Grapple
And a small bag of silver coins (estimating 500 silver)


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 22, 2006)

"Probably we have another squad behind this door, the place this door takes us to is another room so there should be no problem should we be swift" He then steps back from the door, asks Rix if he found anything useful, and adds "if you went there first... without us..."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 23, 2006)

Kel shoulders his bow and swiftly draws his long sword "Well I for one am sick and tired of scuttling through the shadows and filth down here the elf says his voice steady "Let us sally forth and get to the bottom of this mystery"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 23, 2006)

Silas opens the door for his sharp shooters, Dartis and Rix.  Inside they see a kobold in light robes holding a crystal over a small plate of burning coals, which provides enough light for Dartis to fire, as Silas and his torch are behind the door.  Five other kobolds stand and look aimlessly into the space ahead of them.  Rix's crossbow bolt slams into the creature, along with one of Dartis' two fired arrows.  With a grunt, the robed kobold falls, twitches and dies, the crystal in his hand falling to the table with a clink.  Alexander and Kel charge inside, but no further action is needed.  The other five kobolds stand unmoving.

Inside the room is a large central workbench that the robed kobold was using.  Several tools lay about, and Silas' recognizes enough of them to realize that they would be valuable to a mage seeking to develop his own magical items.  At a casual glance, Silas sees equipment that can be used to make potions, scrolls, and wondrous items.  He values it at 500gp.  The crystal that fell is unlike the ones that you have found.  It is clear in appearance.

A logbook is also found on the workbench.  Quickly flipping through it, Alexander sees that the first half is written in gnomish and the rest in kobold.  A strange-looking chair and several crystals are drawn roughly in the book.

The chair shown in the logbook is also visible in the far corner of the 30 foot by 50 foot room.  It is a smooth chair made of petrified wood.  Kel recognizes the chair as made from silvan wood that has been petrified over time.  A bar extends from the back of the chair, and on the top of the bar is a hollowed dome that rests over the chair and has a crystal-shaped hole on the top.  Several straps have been and clamps have been added to the chair's arms and where a person's legs would lie.  A chill runs through you as you recognize the chair from your dreams...

_The image fades, then a new one takes its place. A strange, hairless humanoid creature holds a struggling kobold in its arms, then straps the the smaller creature to a chair with a strange helmet-like contraption. The device is lowered onto the kobold's head, and you feel your blood run cold as the creature's struggling grows weaker, then stops, the intelligence in its eyes disappearing as its pupils turn white and mindless. _


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 23, 2006)

After looking at the book, which he promptly gives to Rix "part of it is written in kobold..." he ignores the fallen body and the still-standing ones. He retrieves the battleaxe taken from the gnoll ath the goblin fort, holds it two-handed, and approaches the chair.

Once he is in front of it he calmly declares "this is not meant to be", shaking his head... followup he brings down the axe heavily -almost savagely- upon the helmet-like contraption... his face is an expression of dead-seriousness.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 23, 2006)

Rix has just enough time to flip through the journal and realize that the second part was written by a kobold shaman, when he is jolted from his examination by the jarring sound of an axe meeting stone.

Alexander attacks the chair with his weapon, his muscles straining with anger and rage as the axe lays deep gashes into the petrified wood.  The ringing of the sound is nearly unbearable as it bounces off the walls of the room.  The helmet-dome portion of the chair takes the brunt of the half-orc's strength, bending slightly and cracking along the extended bar.

A greenish glow appears around the chair and helmet and ancient runes become visible.  They are a form of sylvan, so old that even Kel does not recognize the majority of the words.  The hairs on your body begin to stand on end as the air crackles.

With one last grunt, Alexander strikes a final blow, rending the bar from the chair.  Another strike causes the fallen dome to crack.  Instead of stopping the build-up of energy, the chair glows brighter and the energy in the room stronger.

As you stare in amazement you hear a gasp of terror by the far door and notice a kobold observing you.  Before you can react, the creature begins to shout a warning and shuts the door as he flees.

Kel
[sblock]
You are unable to read most of the runes, although two words are recognizable: 'revered' and 'knowledge'.  You shudder when you think on how old this civilization that created this item must have been.
[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 23, 2006)

_Deliver us from evil_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 23, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> _Deliver us from evil_




OOC: As a Catholic I will give you an Amen.  As a DM, I can deliver you some evil.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 23, 2006)

Rix gapes at Alexander, "fool.. you think we'll be able to find out what powers lie within that when it lies in splinters!  Creating a racket, you've called the entirety of them down upon us."  He stuffs the book aside into his pack along with a few of the other items he'd picked up in the store room.









*OOC:*


Could you in the future wait a little longer for other people to post on weekends please?  Especially when important things like this turn up.







[sblock=DM]Rix will have grabbed the coin, the mirror, restock his bolts from the store room, he'd grab the crystal that the kobold dropped as well, and now has the book as well.  Which he'll look at when he gets the chance (hopefully before the idiot orc causes such a massive racket, could explain why he didn't get the chance to stop it as well).  He can read the Draconic.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jul 23, 2006)

Dartis races to the door to fling it open, bow in hand.

OOC:[sblock] If he can see the kobold he will fire.

If there is a corridor, he will ready his arrow to fire at what he sees,
if there is a reception waiting for him, he go back in and close the door. [/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 24, 2006)

"Would it have told us anything else than what we already knew?" Alexander regrets the noise, _but I had to do it_... the half-orc slowly unsheathes his scimitar as the increasing unholy glow bathes the room.

"We don't know the complex, we can ambush groups exiting the complex if needed... but if we want to stand a chance we must retreat *now!*"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 24, 2006)

Dartis opens the door, concentrates, and fires his bow.  A smile of triumph spreads across his face, which is soon replaced with a look of worry.  In a hurry, he closes the door.

Dartis
[sblock]
At first you are unsure which of the fleeing six kobolds is the controller, but you take your best guess by aiming at the one that looks more animated.  You fire your arrow and your aim is true, slamming into the back of the kobold and bringing him down.  You smile as you realize you took down the right one, since the other five either collapse or stand now unmoving.  The smile disappears, however, when you see a crowd of a dozen or more kobolds streaming from down the long corridor towards you, their masters hiding behind the bodies of their slaves.
[/sblock]

OOC: My apologies for the weekend post.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 24, 2006)

"Bar the door," Rix snaps, "we go out the way we came."

Crouching quickly next to the robed kobold he ruffles through his robes for any items, hidden or otherwise.

[Search +15]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 25, 2006)

Alexander obeys the kobold and immediately closes the door... following movement, he blocks it with a pair of crates from the room they came from. 

He moves to the previous room and motions for the others to make haste back to the passage.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 25, 2006)

Dartis and Rix hold the door closed with their shoulders as Alexander and Kel grab some crates and attempt to block the door.  From the sounds of things, a large group of kobolds are scratching and pushing against the barriers.

Things aren't looking so good in here, either.  A bolt of energy arcs like green electricity, nearly striking Silas who is busily stuffing away the crafting tools for his own use.

OOC: I'm having to write in actions for D20Dazza and GlassEye as they will be absent this week.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 25, 2006)

Silas will attempt to grab the most valuable of the items first.  As the bolt sizzles past Silas he will turn and make for the door back to the storeroom and through the trapdoor not wishing to tempt the fates with a longer stay.

OOC: Just returned today.  Thanks for covering for me.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 25, 2006)

Rix ducks away from the arcing chair and darts into the storage room, taking a second to rifle through the corpse of the kobold shaman on the floor.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 25, 2006)

With a quick search of the robed kobold, Rix has just enough time to find a well-crafted dagger, a smooth amber stone, and another clear crystal.  He also finds a bracelet similar to the one found on some other kobold controllers.

The party begins to squeeze into the storage room as a number of mindless kobolds are able to open the door inch by inch.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 25, 2006)

Seeing Rix scavenging the bodies, already loaded with what he took from the crates, he can't but -somehow exasperated- exclaim *"Haste!"* 
_What he is taking could prove useful tough..._

After they are all through the trapdoor of the storage room Alexander takes the rearguard until they arrive to the room with the door giving access to the troll's corridor.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 25, 2006)

As the party begins to go down the hatch, the kobolds outside come through the door.  Alexander takes the rear, but has no chance to act as arcs of energy move from the damaged chair and strike the creatures, killing those in the lead.  With a grimace, Alexander closes the secret hatch as he descends.

The party travels down the stairs, through the crypts, and to the metal rungs leading to the room with the door that is barring the troll.  Silas drops his second torch onto the ground, by the bottom rung as he climbs.  Dartis leads the party upwards.  After a long while you reach the top rung, and the fighter opens the secret hatch.  He is shocked to find five kobolds struggling to remove the bar to the troll's room, guided by the nervous commands of a sixth.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 25, 2006)

"Capture the controller!" barks Silas as he steps forward, fingers of his right hand splayed before him.  Intoning words of arcane power he gestures and points towards the kobolds struggling with the bar.

OOC: Casting Burning Hands and trying to catch the kobold-drones.  If this isn't possible due to his placement in the room then he will try to move where he can do so before they release the troll.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 25, 2006)

Dartis nods in response to Silas's command and barges out of the hatch to tackle the leader.

OOC:[sblock] Attempt to grapple, Grapple check +3 [/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 26, 2006)

Alexander instead, runs towards the door and holds down the bar with all his strength, ignoring the scratching of the husks' claws.

[sblock=ooc]Str 20.
I can't recall exactly, but I guess they get a "+2" (per kobold) to their check if using the aid another option[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 26, 2006)

Dartis successfully tackles the kobold controller, followed by Rix, who unsuccessfully tries to remove his bracelet.  Silas comes out next and lights two of the mindless kobolds on fire, but they are able to remove the bar as Kel and Alexander come out.

There is an inhuman shriek of laughter as the door is pushed open.  The troll bursts forth and runs amock, slaying the kobold nearest to the door.  Uncontrolled, the other kobolds stand unmoving in front of the creature, a defensive, unwitting line of meat in between you and the creature.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 26, 2006)

_The rest of the kobolds will arrive in just seconds!_

Alexander rushes off to open the door leading to the outside, and stands beside it. Waits for his companions to exit the chamber, keeping his gaze fixed on the troll rending kobold corpses.
He keeps his scimitar unsheathed.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 26, 2006)

Dartis begins to drag the controller kobold with him toward the door. 

"Everyone out" he shouts to he comrades. Then to the kobold struggling in his arms.

"If you have any wish to stay alive you will order those others to attack the troll"


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 26, 2006)

"By the twisted rune of Ithul!" curses Silas.  Holding the torch ahead of him like a shield, Silas backs quickly away from the troll.  He follows after Alexander and Dartis to the exit of the kobold lair.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 26, 2006)

Rix will hustle away from the troll, "take him.  We'll need some answers."  He calls back towards Dartis struggling with the controller.  He thinks for a moment, remembering the controlling bracelet in his pack, he retrieves it, thinks for a moment, then slips it on.

_This is going horribly, its all the half-brained orcs fault.  Destroying that chair, ridiculous.  Righteousness my scaly..._ his thoughts trail off in a series of blood curdling curses directed at his idiot companion, the troll, the brainless kobolds and the whole situation.









*OOC:*


Please note that Rix will rarely ever enter a melee unless forced, no less a grapple situation (he knows he'll lose).


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 26, 2006)

_The first step is complete, now chaos should ensue in the herd..._

When they've all come through, the half orc closes the door and prays for the kobolds to arrive soon enough to the room so as to get the precious time needed to escape into a hiding place.

Should the kobold with the bracelet try to hinder their escape, Alexander leaves him unconscious for good measure.

"The Huntress will provide somewhere we can take cover... and plan the next move"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 26, 2006)

The kobold Dartis has wrapped in his arms nods in agreement as he pulls him away, and says in bad common "I want live!"  The remaining kobolds make futile attempts to kill the troll, but at least they are slowing him down.  The troll doesn't mind, and bites deeply into the shoulder of another mindless creature, raining blood over itself.

Rix attempts to control the kobolds with the bracelet, but there doesn't seem to be magic in it, as if the power had died with its owner.

Alexander leads the charge to the surface.  As the party bursts forth from the door they surprise three small groups of kobolds and their controllers.

The first group is 30 feet in front of the door.  The second group is slightly to the right and 10 feet away.  The third group is more to the left and 25 feet away.  All three controllers look somewhat surprised to see you coming out at the speed you are.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 26, 2006)

And continues leading the charge!
[sblock=Possible reaction]*"Fall back of be fell by me!"* Exclaims Alexander as he launches himself over the nearest startled kobold.

Even then, he keeps an ear attentive to the door, hoping to hear kobold screams of surprise, fear, or what-have-you

_Let the troll have met the kobolds running after us..._

OOC: Should there be a clear path to any controller, Alexander goes for him (and any spare attacks go for the mindless). Should there be no contoller at reach, Alexander tries to make himself a path to one.[/sblock]
OOC: need to know, have they got ranged weapons?


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 27, 2006)

Silas curses again though with a bit more volume this time.  He flings the torch down behind him.  Gripping his staff in both hands he follows in Alexander's wake.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2006)

Rix darts after the others, crossbow in hand.  "I'd rather rely on my own wits than some vague goddess," he snaps at Alexander as they make their way onto the surface.

As they burst into the open, Rix dogs back and to the left, bringing his crossbow to bear on one of the controllers.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 27, 2006)

The battle is swift.  Rix fires his bolt first, killing the farthest controller.  Silas attacks the nearest one with his staff, injuring him severely.  Kel assists, striking the injured controller with his blade.  Finally, Alexander moves forward and swings his weapons with such force that the kobold controller he targets is split in half.

You seem to be home free, now.  You have your prisoner, and the only threats around you are the fifteen mindless kobolds milling about aimlessly, and the victorious roar of a troll deep in the tunnel behind you.  It would seem that the trap meant for you is about to be sprung on the kobold tribe.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 27, 2006)

"It would not be wise to loiter around here."  Silas motions back towards the kobold lair.  "Especially now that _that_ thing has been set loose."  He looks briefly at Rix then shifts his gaze to Alexander.  "Can you find us a place of safety where we might question the captured kobold?"


----------



## Fenris (Jul 27, 2006)

"Before we leave, let us end these abominations, both so that they may not be used against us or our allies, but also as an act of mercy. Rix and I will proceed down the hill, while you fulfill your duty. The troll will be quite happy with his other prey, but do not tarry" say Dratis as he carries off the small replitian in his arms.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 27, 2006)

Alexander nods gravely at Dratis' words "You speak truth" but looks at Rix for agreement for wether to proceed or not onto the gruesome duty, in the half orc's eyes, they are Rix's kin, and thus, Rix should be the one to free them.

After whatever happens there -unless anything unexpected happens- Alexander arrives swiftly besides Dratis and Rix down the hill, but doesn't stop his pace, he says: "Follow me" as he goes on search for a good, near hideout.

OOC: Survival check


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 28, 2006)

"The troll will end their empty lives.  Move."  Rix snaps, _death was a part of life for a kobold, their stifled souls would be reincarnated into the next hatching._

Rix will examine the area for a tactically sound position to hide.

[Hide +11; Search +15]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 28, 2006)

After Rix says what he has to say, the party hears the growling of an approaching troll behind them.  They decide that it is best to quickly move, and leave the hill by heading straight out and circling its base.  They find concealment in some nearby trees.

As the party is lead into the surrounding trees with their struggling kobold in tow, the group hears another monstrous giggle, and turns to see the troll gleefully slaying the mindless kobolds around it.  It gets inventive, taking the time to slash or dismember the creatures without killing them.  Suddenly, a large squad of kobolds comes from the other side of the hill and surrounds the troll.  The ensuing battle becomes fierce, but the troll still seems to have the advantage.  Instead of watching the result of the conflict, you decide to leave.

You get as far as the swamp, and are discussing how best to cross it, when Dartis detects a familiar, pungent odor.  Two familiar troglodytes approach, their hands open and away from their weapons in a gesture of peace.  The smaller one speaks in broken common, "You return...and with kobold.  This one respects has for you.  We help you cross our home for price.  Perhaps we buy kobold from you.  Makes good slave."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 28, 2006)

"We have a need to speak with it first" Kel says in answer to the trogs proposal "But I think we may be able to strike some kind of deal" the elf agrees, looking at his friends for agreement.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 28, 2006)

The troglodytes smile to Kel agreeably.  "If trouble, we can help make talk.  If not kobold slave, we will take five sparkly stones from kobold heads, or 10 gp."


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 28, 2006)

Rix grits his teeth against the thought of the troll and the mindless kobolds, _be reborn into the great mines, the treachery of your own kind against you will show them the greatest of wraths._

To the lizardmen in draconic, "give us a moment."

Rix turns back towards the kobold and Dartis who is tugging him along.  "Hold him tight."

[sblock=draconic]"What is your name and your tribe?" he asks calmly.[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 28, 2006)

Leading the way through the swamplands until they met the pair, the half orc doesn't bother to rest, trying to put as much distance as possible between the kobolds and them.

Alexander imitates the Troglodytes' gesture: "Well met, hunters"

Then he turns to the others while Rix questions the kobold: "we have enough, we can return" His words are dry and matter-o-factly. _So that I can finally meet the defilers!_ "there are greater missions ahead" _We can't keep being pest control for gnomes..._


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 28, 2006)

The troglodytes welcome Alexander with a respectful nod as Rix interrogates the prisoner.

Rix
[sblock]
"My name is Sylesreastris of the DragonEye clan.  What do you want, cousin who is slave to these big ones?"
[/sblock]

OOC: This portion of the chapter is over.  XP is 500 for each, plus 50-100 extra for RPing.  Kel is a little behind since he's been busy the last couple of weeks.  Results are as follows...

Rix: 600 XP
Alexander: 600 XP
Dartis: 600 XP
Silas: 600 XP
Kel: 550 XP

Any roleplay from this post will be considered for bonuses in the next portion of the adventure.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 29, 2006)

[sblock=DM]"Who do you think leads the big ones around by their noses?" Vaerixsjach smirks, "I think Kurtulmak will have a nice place for you in the weasel den once I've finished with you.  Who leads your pathetic excuse for a scaled clan?"

*kobolds believe in reincarnation; those who die betraying their kin come back as weasel pups.[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 29, 2006)

Alexander is waiting quietly as the two scaled ones exchange words...

In between he asks the troglodytes if anything strange has happened of late in the sorroundings, something like the dead rising or other weird occurences... _who knows, their tain migh have reached this place_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 29, 2006)

The troglodyte nods at Alexander.  "Many kobolds pass around swamp to north.  Carried many spears.  Were too many to hunt.  That strange."

Suddenly, the kobold in custody spits on Rix's feet and begins to talk angrily in another language.

Rix
[sblock]
"You consort with these things and you consider me a betrayer," Sylesreastris asks and then spits on your feet.  "Our leader, Kazsinastrayas, has told us about you.  The cousin who walks with the tall ones.  Tell me, is it true cousin, how you side with the gnomes against my own DragonEye tribe?  And you say you lead this band?  Such a betrayal cuts even more deeply.  You consider the DragonEyes to be traitors of the faith, but we simply found a way to unite our warring groups.  Seperate we were weak.  And then when we had captured our enemies we united them in our cause and were stronger for it until you showed.  Have you forgotten all your ways, cousin?  Have you forgotten that the world goes to the quick and to the cunning?  You smell like a human and you talk like one.  I condemn you to our lord's justice, betrayer.  I will become an dragon egg.  Perhaps in the next life some human god may take pity on you and make you a halfling."
[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 30, 2006)

[sblock=Draconic]"So, weasel, I think I'll call you weasel.  Fitting isn't it.  As for me, I side with no one, I have endured where one such as you would die groveling like the dog you are.  About the gnomes, I would be happy to see the gnomes wiped out.  I'm surprised they have withstood this long.  Their defenses are paltry, yet your so-called unity cannot do what I will do myself.  You believe you have a unity, what you have is an empty shell ready to crack.  Perhaps your pathetic leader failed to study the basics of a proper mine, perhaps he is just a fool.  It matters not." 

Vaerixsjach draws his dagger, testing the point with the tip of a finger.  "Sharp isn't it.  I guess you know very little of our own faith, as you failed to recognize one of the chosen.  A weasel like yourself would not recognize a dragonwrought."  He smirks.

"It would please you that I sent you to your next life?  That you had the chance to be reborn, but I don't think that would be fitting punishment just yet.  I think you'll live a long and pathetic life.  As a slave, like the mindlessness you have inflicted upon my kin, for they are no longer yours, that will be your calling till the end of your days.  However, I would not see it fit to let you live with the pleasure of thinking yourself worthy of the heritage of a dragon."[/sblock]

Rix draws his dagger, testing the point with the tip of his finger.  Smirking he is talking coldly with an utter surety over the captured ones insolence.

"We will sell this one to you, make sure that he lives a long and pathetic life.  However, first he will be marked.  Dartis, hold him tight.  Someone, get me a lit torch."


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 30, 2006)

Silas listens to Rix with a scowl upon his face.  He doesn't understand what is being said but he understands the tone and he doesn't like it though he hopes it will get them the information that they need.  When Rix switches to common he frowns.  "I will not condone selling this creature into slavery.  Despite its crimes, we do not have the right to enslave it, nor to torture it."  Silas glances to Dartis, Alexander, and Kel hoping to receive some support from them.

"What did it say about those who've organized the kobolds and used this vile method of control?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 30, 2006)

Alexander takes out his scimitar and rests it on his other arm, looking intently at the kobold,  without averting his gaze from him he asks "Yes, what did he say about the crystals?"


----------



## Fenris (Jul 31, 2006)

Dartis tightens his grip on the kobold but takes a step back from Rix.

"Silas is quite correct here. Dorinthians do not condone slavery and are not slavers as are the our enemies. And torture will never be tolerated in my presence, ever. I would sooner set this thing free than allow you to mercilessly carve him up. Nor will we relinquish him to the dwellers of this swamp to slave away for a few weeks to only be eaten later.

This will not occur. Dorinthia may be lost or nearly so, but it's ideals are not." says Dartis fiercely.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 31, 2006)

"While I would not see him tortured I have no qualms with him serving a sentence with these" Kel says flicking a finger at the pair of troglodytes "The Huntress knows it is more than he deserves".


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 31, 2006)

"Well spoken, Lord Kalnian," murmurs Silas.  _And *that* is why we have nobles,_ he thinks.  "Depending on the information you've gained, Rix, we may not need to cross the swamp yet.  We've destroyed the artifact that they were using but I fear that was but one of the subjugated kobold clans, not the Dragon Eye kobolds.  Those are the ones we need to find.  If this one," says Silas motioning at the captive kobold, "can tell us where to find them it would aid our mission immensely.  If he cannot, or will not, aid us then our choices are two: either blindly press forward, which I like not, or return to the gnomes to report what we have discovered thus far."


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 1, 2006)

"These are my kin who have been subjected to this, I am no Dorinthian and I care not for the paltry noble ideals of your people.  Not that your noble ideals hold much sway either, I doubt any of you have seen how your noble brethren treat those held in jails or they believe to be inhuman or less than them."  Rix scowls.

"This one will be given treatment deserving of a traitor to his race, it is not torture, it is an eye for an eye.  He will live as if he were one of those whose cunning he has stolen, serving without choice.  You advise putting my kin to the death in the name of mercy, yet you somehow believe this ones life is worth saving.  He will not be tortured, but marked in much the same way you mark your own criminals, with a brand to name him a traitor."

The dragonkin bares his teeth at the witless humans, "what would you do with him?  Bring him back to the accursed gnomes?  Kill him in the name of mercy?  Leave him to return and report to his traitorous kin?"  The dragonkin's tone is sharp and berating.

"He will serve his time with the troglodytes, for to pass him on to the next life would be to great a generosity for the travesty he has inflicted.  If you wish to know anything of the dragon eye tribe, you will do as I say, or you will stumble along as blind as you are now."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 1, 2006)

"You won't have him serve with his life Rix."

Alexander is unmoving, his scimitar still resting on his left arm.

"You may mark him. You may leave him to die. You may slit his throat."

Alexander shakes his head gravely

"You may not enslave him. Not as he enslaved his kin. Not as Tallionines enslaved free men in death"


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 1, 2006)

Silas' eyes narrow and his lips tighten into a thin line.  He would justify his actions, explain his beliefs, but he knows the kobold holds everything in ill regard except himself and wouldn't listen anyway.  "It is the Dorinthian way, Rix, no other.  If that means that we must stumble about blindly then so be it."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 1, 2006)

One of the troglodytes shrugs in boredom at Silas' reaction.  "We take you for gold if not the kobold.  Makes no difference us.  Although kobolds good to eat.  Even DragonEye kobold like this one."

The kobold underneath Dartis' arms says something sharp to Rix, which causes the troglodytes to chuckle in amusement.

Draconic
[sblock]
"I thought you said you were in charge of these tall ones, cousin.  Who is in charge of who, here?"  The kobold prisoner asks with a smirk, causing the troglodytes to chuckle also.
[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 2, 2006)

Kel takes a slow step backwards, away from the argument, careful to hold his hands away from his weapons "Time wastes, decide his fate and be done with it" he says, his eyes sweeping the area for a stone or a log that he can sit upon while he waits.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 2, 2006)

"Fools.  He will be marked and left as a traitor in these swamps.  But only after we get what we need out of him."

[sblock=draconic]"Where is this despicable Kazsinastrayas and the lair of your traitorous tribe?  As it seems they consort with gnomes, oh... you didn't realize that bit... doesn't matter, you'll be dead soon enough so long as you tell me what I need to know."

To the troglodytes, "we will see about an arrangement for this one.  Perhaps he'll disappear in the night into your domain, I doubt you'll have much trouble picking him up."[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 2, 2006)

Alexander is satisfied by Rix's attitude, but the tone in which he concludes"Good, I won't have to behead him then" could be well in search of comedy or dead serious, it's hard to tell which.

He finally sheathes his scimitar and retreats to wait while Rix interrogates the rat.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 2, 2006)

The kobold snickers and switches to common.  "This one wants to know where my tribe is quartered.  You just came from there.  This our new home, and was taken from Hill Delvers.  They now serve us.  As for our commander, he now gone to deal with enemies of our ally.  Our ally is a gnome, yes, but he sees error of his ways.  He helps DragonEye tribe grow strong.  Our enemies soon not a problem.  Gnome mage brings kobolds and goblins together for last fight against his old home."


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 2, 2006)

"Serves the gnomes right."  Rix spits on the ground, "now, will someone get me a torch so when I mark this one as a traitor he doesn't bleed to death."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 3, 2006)

Alexander approaches back at the mention of goblins and mighty alliances, and asks in a casual tome to Rix: "Did we conserve the head of the goblin shaman?"

"Let us get done with this" _and warn the gnomes of the lizard in gnome body so thath *they* deal with it, all this stinks... treason abounds_


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 3, 2006)

Silas curses quietly at the information imparted by the kobold.  "Then we'll need to warn the gnomes quickly."  Looking Rix in the eye he says, "Seems I left my torch back at the kobold lair."  He then turns to the troglodytes.  "What price passage across your swamp?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 3, 2006)

The troglodyte ponders for a moment and then says, "We takes 20 golds for passage or something of equal value."


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 3, 2006)

Silas fishes in his pouch for 20 gold and pays the troglodytes.  "Shall we go, my friends?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 3, 2006)

"I'm ready to go as soon as you lot solve your issues" Kel quips as he walks casually towards Silas.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 3, 2006)

"Solved, or not, we must go."  If the troglodytes lead the way, Silas will follow.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 3, 2006)

The troglodytes take the 20gp from Silas and lead the party of adventurers through the swamp.  A steady rain comes from the west and dampens both your clothes and your spirits as the mud gets deeper and the going harder.  It takes some hours to make it through.  When you make it out of the marsh as the rain slows to a trinkle, night begins to gather around you.  Your guides are true to their word, and they give a nod in salute as they disappear back into the swamp.

Exhausted, you consider resting before pushing on to the lands of the gnomes, despite the danger that your prisoner insists is heading their way.

OOC: If you push on, please let me know any actions you take to prepare for possible danger.  If you rest, please state what you do with your spare time, and what is done with your prisoner.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 3, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Silas curses quietly at the information imparted by the kobold.  "Then we'll need to warn the gnomes quickly."  Looking Rix in the eye he says, "Seems I left my torch back at the kobold lair."  He then turns to the troglodytes.  "What price passage across your swamp?"




"Guess he'll bleed to death then, he'll be marked regardless."  Rix smirks.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 3, 2006)

> "Guess he'll bleed to death then, he'll be marked regardless."




"For the better" _I'm not a supporter of leaving wounded enemies behind_
------------------------

"What happens when the deer hunted by wolves decides to rest?"

"The Lady of the Lake helps not the foolish"


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 4, 2006)

Silas could argue the kobold's fate, further alienating Rix but one kobold weighed against the settlement of gnomes?  _If Rix wishes to take the time to mutilate the kobold I'll not be waiting for him,_ thinks Silas.

Later...
Exhaustion sapping his strength Silas says, "I think we should rest.  Pushing on in this state..."  He shakes his head.  "It's too dangerous; especially with night coming on."

[sblock=OOC]
I'm assuming Rix did something with the kobold.  Either killed it or left it behind and that it is no longer with us.  Whatever the case Silas assumes it is beyond his control, especially with a threat to the gnomes looming.

Any spare time will be spent in rest/sleep or taking a turn at watch.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 4, 2006)

The group settles down to rest.  Each group member takes a different shift and Dartis ties the kobold prisoner up near a tree while he takes the first watch.  The night goes uneventfully and the group sleeps until Rix takes the last shift.  Shortly before dawn the party wakes up to painful screams deep in the swamp.  As the party grabs their weapons and prepares for an attack they notice that Rix isn't to be found in the camp.  Soon they can hear a whistling tune as Rix emerges from the muddy ground, his hands by his side, and a pleased look on his face.  It would appear the kobold prisoner is gone, also...


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 4, 2006)

Alexander spits, all this really disgusts him, he would have prefered to cleanly slice head from body of the kobold, but it was Rix's realm. _Leaving a wounded wolf behind on purpose..._

The half orc shakes his head. *"Moving"*

_Ravil was right, this scoundrel is testing me_


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 4, 2006)

"Who's making breakfast?"  Rix grins markedly amused at his companions.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 5, 2006)

Silas pulls a hard, dry biscuit from his store of rations and tosses it to Rix.  "Consider it made."  Rapidly packing up his gear and strapping his bedroll to the bottom of his pack he says, "Let's move on.  We can eat on the trail."  Keeping his face carefully blank he asks Rix, "Did you kill him?"


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2006)

"I could stand to sit and eat breakfast, the trail is still going to be there.  Maybe not the gnomes, but no real loss."  He tosses the dry biscuit back, sitting down he'll open up some of his own rations.

When Silas asks him his question, he cocks his head to the side, "who?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 5, 2006)

*"We are moving, Rix"* Alexander says... his patience with the kobold is growing thin.

"We have no time to waste, even more, we will have to march at higher speed, we *don't* want to arrive at the gnome's place in midbattle" He's already taken his things and packed them.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 5, 2006)

Silas sighs, realizing he'll not get any information out of the wily kobold.  He shrugs his pack up onto his back and grabs for the biscuit when Rix tosses it back.  Looking at Alexander he says, "I'm ready."  Breaking off a piece of the biscuit he pops it into his mouth and moves to follow Alexander.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 6, 2006)

The party moves on, though some of its members glance at Rix in suspicion or disgust.  You travel for a few more hours when Kel notices a wisp of smoke in the direction of the gnome lands.  Hurrying, the party travels another hour before the inescapable smell of smoke reaches your nose.

Walking over the final hill, the party sees the Laughphray Hills on fire, its defensive towers aflame or destroyed.  Several siege engines lay still on the field, surrounded by the bodies of goblins, gnolls, and kobolds.  The doors to the gnome home have been broken down and a recently dug tunnel opening covered with canvas can be seen between two large tents.  This was likely dug by kobold sappers.

Three entrances into the hills can be seen from your vantage point, although there are likely others.  The left entrance was closer to the residential areas of the gnome caves, while the right entrance was nearer the administrative.  Both entrances have been burst open.  The kobold tunnel is a third, new entrance, but where it leads to is unknown.  You can hear the sounds of battle raging somewhere deep in the earth.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 7, 2006)

Angered by Rix, angered by failure, angered by mind-slavers, angered by betrayal... plus, even if he didn't like the gnomes and their tunnels, they were good folk, he had slept under their roof.

"Coming?"

Leaving behind him an almost-tangible trace of fury, Alexander draws both his weapons as he races swiftly down the hill, towards the left entrance...


----------



## Fenris (Aug 7, 2006)

Dartis swears at the scene of devastation. At Alexander's retorical question, he merely draws his sword in answer and races after the half-orc.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 7, 2006)

Silas, gripping his quarterstaff all the tighter, follows only a few steps behind Alexander and Dartis.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 7, 2006)

==========================Mage Study and Dorms----->to Administrative area
----------------------------------------|
 ============================Market
----------------------------------------|
=============================Homes
----------------------------------------|
====================Homes------Hall-------Homes
----------------------------------------|
============================Entrance

This is a general layout of the tunnels.  The party starts in the Hall.


The party barges through the opening, entering the hall with Alexander and Dartis taking the lead.  The hall is full of signs from the recent carnage, the bodies of several gnomes and two gnolls strewn about.  Three goblins stand talking and laughing in the middle of the room.  It would seem that they were willing to allow the gnolls to take the lead in the fighting, which is not surprising knowing how goblins fight without a leader to push them (and you killed theirs).  The goblins soon regret their decision to 'play it safe' as Alexander cleaves the nearest one.  Dartis kills the next one with his blade before the creature can react, while Silas smashes the head in on the third.  With no more enemies about you have a chance to glance around.  Only half the gnomes are armored and with swords.  The rest wear no armor and wield handaxes and clubs.  It would seem the gnomes are down to their militia.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 7, 2006)

Kel nocks an arrow and draws the string half back, his eyes sweeping the darkness for any sign of trouble. He cautious;y moves forward, letting his feet feel the way forward more than actually watching where he is going, his eyes continue to dart about the shadows while his ears strain for any sound of attack.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 7, 2006)

Alexander keeps moving. Foward. Towards the battle if he hears of any.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 7, 2006)

Kel's ears pick up the sound of fighting to the north.  He yells this to his companions, and the group rushes northwards, following a tunnel for 40 feet until it spreads open to a circular chamber, 120 feet in diameter.  The doors to a dozen gnome homes lay roughly separated by 10 foot intervals.

A few of the homes are on fire, and the smoke obscures much of the destruction that your ears detect.  Your vision is reduced to 60 feet, and black smoke begins to choke your lungs.  In the center of the room can be seen four gnolls excitedly pushing around seven bruised and bloodied gnomes.  Three look elderly, and the fourth to be a mother desperately trying to protect three of her children.  One of the gnolls backhands the elderly gentleman next to her, then raises a greatclub to finish him.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 7, 2006)

The half orc, speechless, emits an *"Aaahhhhhhhh!!!"* as he pounces at the black-haired gnoll with the greatclub.

Should he still be too far from the dog, he launches his longknife with intention to burying it deep on the neck of the brute.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 8, 2006)

Kel stop, steadies his aim and lets fly a shaft at the gnoll that struck the old man, quickly nocking another arrow he prepares to fire again.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 8, 2006)

Silas takes a moment to cast _Shield_ before following after Alexander.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 8, 2006)

With drawn sword Dartis charges into the melee as well.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 8, 2006)

Rix lowers his goggles, due to the light from the flames, and slips inside some of the billows of smoke.  The rest move towards the enemy.

The gnolls cease their attacks and turn to face the new threat as Alexander charges into the room.  After he makes it more than halfway towards the creatures, the half-orc throws his knife, but misses the nearest gnoll.  Dartis is behind Alexander, followed by a _shield_ed Silas.

Kel takes a shot, but also misses.  He knocks another arrow and attempts to ignore his stung eyes, which peer past the smoke.

As the gnomes pick themselves off and run, the gnolls smile at the sight of the fresh combatants running towards them and ready their weapons.  There are four: one with a greatclub, two with a battle-axe, and one with a flail.  They all wear loose, studded leather armor, but carry no shield.

OOC: Please update your character sheets.  Silas, for instance, still shows burning hands as a used up spell and suffering from the spider poison, which was cured awhile ago.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 9, 2006)

Rix, hoping to use the smoke to provide some concealment, ducks for cover and draws his crossbow.  A grim smile on his face from the moment they returned to the hills, although he has remained mostly silent.

His aim wavers for a moment, the thought of ending the lives of gnomes was always tempting, but the immediate threat of the gnolls was more important.  He steadied his hand, leveling the bolt at the groin of the gnoll with the flail and let it loose.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 9, 2006)

Alexander grabs now the scimitar with both hands and moves to cleave into the gnolls.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 9, 2006)

Silas hesitates only a moment before advancing with staff swinging.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry.  Updating after the PC's slept slipped my mind.[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 9, 2006)

Kel fires an arrow at the advancing gnolls before melting into the smoke.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 9, 2006)

Rix fires, hitting the gnoll holding the flail just above his right leg and causing the blood to flow freely.  Just then, Alexander closes the distance and cuts into the side of the lead gnoll, which Dartis then finishes off with his blade.  Silas moves to strike the other wounded gnoll, but misses.  A second later, a shot from Kel flies past Silas and kills the creature before it can strike back.  Kel then shifts his movement and slips into the smoke.

One of the gnolls with a battle-axe (two handed) attacks Alexander, cutting deeply into the half-orc's shoulder and almost causing him to collapse (-12 hp!).  The one attacking Dartis draws a cut along the man's arm while also using a two-handed swing (-6 hp).

As Rix and Kel slip into the smoke, they lose sight of who is who.  At the moment, you see three tall shapes struggling near two shorter shapes.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 9, 2006)

"Not again!" Alexander yells out, spitting blood... now that the gnomes are getting away, he knows he can step back, but if they don't finish the gnolls, the help provided to the gnomes will have been of no use.

So he moves in such a way that the gnolls can't get the jump at him while he picks up a discarded gnome shield to use as a buckler.

OOC: Withdraw in such a way that no gnoll can charge him (or at least not with ease) and if possible, pick up a discarded gnome shield


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 9, 2006)

Through the smoke, Alexander cannot see the ground around him well.  Instead of a discarded gnome shield, he thinks he sees a discarded goblin shield and reaches to gather it while a gnoll moves to attack...

OOC: I'll resolve this after other inputs.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 9, 2006)

Dartis curses as the blade draws across his arm.

OOC: [sblock] since the two attacking Alexander and I have battleaxes, I asume that the greatclub gnoll was the "lead" gnoll and was killed and the flail weilder was wounded but still up, correct? [/sblock]

Dartis looks about to gauge the situation, but the smoke is too think and he cannot spot Rix and Kel. He sees the half-orc rumaging about for a shield but decides that the best way to help his injured partner is to finish off the brute in front of him, so he braces his buckler and returns the blow againt the gnoll in front of him.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 9, 2006)

OOC: Kinda.  Only two uninjured gnolls left, both with axes and using them two-handed.  Alexander injured one, which Dartis killed.  Rix injured another, which was missed by Silas, but killed by Kel.  Dartis, Alexander, and Silas are close enough to see one another, although it is difficult.  Rix and Kel are currently having trouble making out who is who.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 10, 2006)

Silas ducks in, jabbing with his staff more to distract than to cause serious harm.  However, if he sees an opportunity he will certainly smash a gnoll with all his might.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 10, 2006)

Kel slings his bow over his shoulder and draws his long sword "Your death stalks you through clouds of smoke _Grenek_" Kel spits "I am the Hunter and you are the Hunted. Prepare to DIE" the wild elf yells as he moves towards the melee combat.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 10, 2006)

The gnolls attack first, the one in front of Dartis missing wildly with his blow.  Alexander scrambles for the goblin shield as the second gnoll hovers over him.  At the last minute, Alexander swings the shield upwards defensively to block the attack.  Using his improvised  shield, he gets jolted as the blow meant for him is absorbed by the sheet of metal, but he remains unharmed.  

Kel drops his bow and pulls his sword.  He shouts his warcry and appears through the smoke, slashing deeply into the gnoll attacking Alexander.  He gravely wounds the gnoll with his blade.

Silas catches the injured creature with a jab to the throat, breaking its windpipe and killing it (crit for Silas).

Dartis swings at his opponent, but misses.  He at least has the satisfaction of knowing there is only one gnoll left and his allies are coming in to help.  Rix still cannot make out who is who from his position, but maintains his subterfuge.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 11, 2006)

Dartis grins at the last gnoll as his companions begin to encircle the last opponent. Dartis swings his sword at the gnoll again.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 11, 2006)

Silas, emboldened by his successful strike, steps up to strike the remaining gnoll.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 11, 2006)

Alexander spits blood... again, and knowing that he won't want to put himself for wasting precious healing, he rises from the kneeling position he adopted to counter the gnoll's blow, at the same time leaving his scimitar but retrieving his second throwing dagger from his belt, which he then launched as he did with the first at the standing enemy.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 11, 2006)

Silas nimbly dodges as the gnoll switches targets and aims for him.  Silas strikes back, cracking the gnoll in the ribcage.  A throwing knife from Alexander buries deeply into its chest.  As it howls and attempt to remove it, Dartis and Kel finish the creature off.

The battle is over, and the gnomes reappear to now begin a fire brigade to save their homes.  You take the time to retrieve your items dropped or thrown as the fire is diminished by the short humanoids.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 11, 2006)

Kel steps forward to where Alexander stands By the power of the Huntress be healed"

OOC: CLW


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 11, 2006)

OOC: Alexander is healed of 10 hit points.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 11, 2006)

"I don't know, maybe as you say your Huntress is not mine, but she's certainly got me in high esteem" he pats the elf's back in thanks...

"we are not yet finished..." he turns to one of the gnomes and asks brusquely "where did the kobolds and other scum go?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 11, 2006)

A frightened young gnome hands off a jug of water to a fellow firefighter and points to the north.  "They went that way, sir.  Towards the direction of the marketplace."  He gulps at the towering half-orc and adds, "Thank you for your help," before scurrying off for more water.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 11, 2006)

He grunts back a "thanks" before announcing his friends:

"the hunt continues"


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 13, 2006)

Silas nods grimly.  "Let us go, then," he says as he begins following Alexander.  As he goes he will try to move quietly so that he can listen for sounds of any disturbance ahead of them.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 13, 2006)

Dartis ties a cloth about his arm and nods that he is ready and heads north as well.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 13, 2006)

You continue through the northern passage, happy to move past the smoke and flames of the gnomish homes.  Ahead of you lies a once beautiful fountain amidst the small shops that made the market circle.  The scene is nothing like you remember, with doors kicked in and a large number of gnome bodies littering the ground.  The fountain water itself has a slight reddish hue, most likely from the couple of gnome bodies still twitching inside.

Four gnolls are conferring with one another in the center of the area when five kobolds come from the passage leading to the mage quarters.  The leader of the five, an older kobold wearing crimson robes with the eye of a dragon on the back says to the strongest of the gnolls, "It is done, Grome."  He cleans a bloodied dagger on the hem of his robe.  "I lost all my remaining drones and two of my clan, but the spellcasters are finished.  We need one final push to take their chief and his guards, however it will be bloody.  Perhaps we should pull back.  We've lost enough people."

The gnoll growls, "Bah!  You've only lost your zombies, Kazsinastrayas, and a handful of men.  I've lost half my troops, but I'm no coward.  We finish this here and now, then the caves are ours.  Go back to Astraughlay and tell him of your failures.  He has shown me the truth.  First this place falls to me, then I will be on my path to become king."

The kobold's eyebrows furrow as he hisses, "Grome, I've been thinking about the visions he has shown us.  Yes, he has given us power.  Yes, what he has shown us has come true so far.  But look at us, Grome!  The goblins are finished as a united force, your men are down to half their strength, and I've lost nearly all my drones that helped my tribe get this far in the first place.  But after this, what?  We've been decimated, Grome!  We..."  He stops as he sees your party enter the room.  "...are in trouble."

You are in the entrace to the market circle.  The four gnolls stand 30 feet away and are blocking the five kobolds from your attacks.  The kobolds all wield shortbows, except for their robed leader, who wields a knife and has some strange-looking components on his belt.  The gnoll are armed with battle-axes and wield them with two hands, except for the leader who is using a halberd.  Instead of studded leather, he wears a fine-looking suit of chain mail.  There is still smoke behind you, but you believe the fire has been put out by the gnomes.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 13, 2006)

Dartis hestiates but a heat beat before rapidly drawing his bow and firing a pair of arrows at the head gnoll.

"Stay together here and fight. They will come to us. There is little more havoc they can cause, so stay here and fight them where we can assist each other!" calls out Dartis 

OOC:[sblock] Rapid shot and Point blank shot , +4/+4 1d8+1 [/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 13, 2006)

Alexander enters the circle, slowly emerging from the smoke with sure steps... a firm grip on the scimitar with both hands...

*"Grome"* Is all he says, having recognized obviously the name as the gnoll's leader, and now challenging him.

_If the jaws are coming at you, don't stand still, they bite._

He waits for him to come forth, and runs to clash against him at last moment.

OOC: The idea, mechanically, is to charge him if he charges. If he doesn't, he'll still wait


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 14, 2006)

Kel reaches out to Alexander and slaps his arm upon him "Huntress aid this one in his good fight" he says as he brandishes his holy symbol.

OOC: cast aid on Alexander


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 14, 2006)

If the gnolls advance, Silas will quickly chant words of arcane power and flick his finger towards the lead gnoll.  A small ball of greenish liquid flies outward...

[sblock=OOC]Casting Acid Splash
+0 ranged touch attack, 1d3 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 14, 2006)

The kobolds behind the gnolls are trying to get a shot at you from between the muscular humanoids when Alexander issues his challenge.  The gnoll leader snarls angrily and charges towards the half-orc, followed by his companions.  Their bodies block the kobolds from shooting at you, and you hear the kobold leader say, "No Grome!  You damn idiot!"

Grome moves halfway towards the party when two arrows fire forth from Dartis, the first burying itself deep within the gnolls shoulder and the second embedding itself in his armor.  Acid fires forth from Silas, but he misses badly with his magic.  Alexander is energized by Kel's magic, the Huntress' magic feeling both welcoming and familiar (+7 temp hps).

Rix fires two shots from below Alexander's elbow, piercing Grome's defenses below his raised arm.  The gnoll stumbles and wails in shock as doubt reaches his eyes and the realization that not all prophecies may be true.  With a smile, Alexander charges forward, and with a flick of his wrists, Grome's head is promptly removed from his body.

With a howl, the three remaining gnolls make attacks against Alexander, one getting in a lucky shot (Alexander loses his 7 temp hit points).

The other kobolds begin to move to your left side in an arc, trying to get a shot on your party instead taking the risk of hitting the gnolls.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 14, 2006)

Satisfied by the power show before the gnolls and kobolds, Alexander now separates his hands to be free to attack with both, slashing and stabbing with fury, scimitar and dagger.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 15, 2006)

Dartis will fire a pair of arrows at the closest (unobstructed) gnoll.

OOC: [sblock] PBS still, if the gnolls are in melee, Dartis will take a shot at the kobold with the robes, if he can't be seen or with a clean shot, dartis will fire at the other kobolds.[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 15, 2006)

Kel draws his sword and charges towards the kobolds "HUNTRESS TAKE THEE. OPPOSE ME AND DIEEEEEE" he yells as he runs.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 15, 2006)

Silas is somewhat taken aback by Kel's charge (though he has come to expect that sort of thing from Alexander).  _Crazy Huntress-worshippers!_  Though not so precipitously, Silas will move forward in an attempt to position himself where he can cast Burning Hands on a group of either kobolds or gnolls without catching any of his companions in its effect.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 15, 2006)

The four kobolds move ahead of their robed master, and each fire a shot at Dartis.  The agile fighter avoids being hit by all but one attack (-3 hp).

Alexander attacks one of the gnolls before him, slicing a gash into the creature's chest, then ducking in close to finish his opponent with a knife to the lung.

Silas attacks next, moving towards the kobolds and casting his spell.  With his staff raised above him, the abjurer completes his words of magic, causing flame to bellow forth from the palm of his hand.  He spreads his fingers, causing the thin column of fire to become fan-like.  Three of the kobolds are enveloped, their screams shrill as they attempt to douse themselves in the polluted fountain.  They only make a few steps, as they fall dead and still aflame.

The kobold in front of Silas snarls and casts a familiar spell.  His fingers spread outwards as a column of flame issues forth from his own hand and covers Silas (-6 hps).

Rix fires a shot from his crossbow at the remaining croney of the kobold.  It hits, severely injuring the creature, but not killing it.

Dartis fires his shots, injuring a gnoll before it swings at Alexander and throwing off its aim.  A second arrow misses, but distracts the other gnoll, who also misses the half-orc.  It snarls at Dartis and turns to attack Alexander again.

Kel moves forward and barely misses the robed kobold, who yells in fear and shock as a slice takes a piece out of his garments.

OOC: Two gnolls (one injured), 1 injured kobold, and 1 totally fine kobold leader left.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 15, 2006)

"More than one way to deal with a sorcerer," murmurs Silas as he brings his staff down to grip it in both hands.  Stepping towards the kobold leader Silas swings...


----------



## Fenris (Aug 16, 2006)

Dartis winces at the arrow from the kobold but steels his aim again, firing at one of the gnolls to free up Alexander.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 16, 2006)

Alexander keeps the dance on, dodging, putting the gnolls between himself and the arrows, slashing, stabbing, and growling by the low only yell loud a bark-like cry every time he launches his steel towards enemy flesh.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 16, 2006)

The injured kobold moves first, backing away from the group and firing a bolt at Rix, which takes some flesh off his left arm (-3 hp to Rix).

Alexander moves next, driving his scimitar and dagger deep into the stomach of the gnoll in front of him.  As the blades are removed, the creature gasps, tries unsuccessfully to hold its intestines in, and falls dead.

Silas attacks the robed kobold, dealing it a glancing blow off the side of its head and eliciting a curse from the creature.  Rix fires angrily at the kobold that struck him, killing it with a bolt.

Dartis fires two more shots at the injured gnoll, both hitting him in the chest with such force that the creature is lifted from the ground and falls dead.

The robed kobold is the lone survivor and attempts to run, Kel and Silas both missing at their attempts to strike it in the back.  He gets about halfway to the northern exit.  Kel chases him, but misses again.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 16, 2006)

Kel continues to give chase hoping to, at the least, keep up with the small creature if not drive his sword through it and end its miserable life.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 16, 2006)

Silas curses under his breath and follows Kel at a run.  _Don't want that kobold to escape or we'll lose our element of surprise,_ he thinks.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 16, 2006)

The kobold skips ahead of Kel, causing him to miss a clumsy attack.  It turns and casts a quick spell at the priest, who suddenly feels the strength go out of his body.  Kel collapses to the ground under the weight of his own equipment, and lays motionless as you watch his limbs become old and shrivelled (-7 to Strength).

Dartis fires two arrows at the same time that Rix lets loose another bolt.  An arrow and a bolt meet in the center of the kobold's torso, pinning him to the wall of the tunnel opening.  He coughs twice, blood welling up to his lips.  After one last gasp he utters his last breath as he stares at Rix.  "Traitor."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 16, 2006)

At the kobold's last utterance, Alexander spits "Dead" at the body.

"Let's see..." Starting to go through the gnolls' and kobolds' possessions...

When the others look at him, who had so enticed haste through the complex, he answers

"Yes, we can take a few instants. These were leaders, as worn down as the enemy seems to be, they won't launch an attack without them *anytime soon*"


----------



## Fenris (Aug 16, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> At the kobold's last utterance, Alexander spits "Dead" at the body.
> 
> "Let's see..." Starting to go through the gnolls' and kobolds' possessions...
> 
> ...





"Indeed, among these tribes, symbols of power seem to be very persuasive in what leader arise and how well they may lead their peoples. Depriving our enemies of future rallying devices is well advised."  supports Dartis as he watches the north corridor with a drawn arrow.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 16, 2006)

You hear a moan from the unmoving Kel.  Maybe it's a grunt of agreement.  Maybe it's just pain.  From your position near the corpses of your enemies, it's hard to tell.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 16, 2006)

Dartis curses at his own selfishness and rushes back to the elfs side.

Dartis leans over the protrate elf, untrained eye searching for anything that he could help with.

"Kel, can you move? Can I do anything to help?"

If no response comes, Dartis will pick up Kel and bring him along to find a healer.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 16, 2006)

Silas stares in horror as the kobold's spell affects Kel by wasting the elf's limbs.  Rix and Dartis' attacks pass by him with Silas barely noticing.  When Dartis rushes back to Kel Silas shakes himself from his stupor and aids the knight to help Kel as much as he is able.

[sblock=OOC]Spellcraft check to determine what was cast upon Kel?[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 16, 2006)

Silas
[sblock]
Your skilled eye recognizes the affects of a _ray of enfeeblement_.  He should come through to his normal state in a few minutes.  All you can do for him right now is take the load of his pack off his fragile bones and give him some water when his muscles pop back to normal.
[/sblock]

Silas and Dartis check on Kel, the abjurer giving sounds of recognition as he checks Kel's symptoms.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 17, 2006)

"Thank the gods.  I've heard of this spell before and you should recover in a few minutes." _Though actually seeing it as it occurs is rather ghastly..._  Silas tries to make Kel comfortable and, removing the elf's pack, sets it nearby.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 17, 2006)

"Damnit" Alexander moves to help the elf who so many times helped him step up again in battle, and does whatever Silas instructs him to... Loosening the armor's clasps is tempting, but he's reticent to do so in the current situation... 

He finally decides to do so and loosens the armor.
_In that state it matters little if he's got armor or he hasn't_

Following, he keeps watch over Kel. He says to his ear "stand tough, they say you'll be back to normal" and returns to his position, bow drawn.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 17, 2006)

Kel's companions help to remove any heavy weight off the elf's body.  His raspy breathing normalizes as the pressure no longer rests so heavily on his weakened frame and lungs.  After a couple of minutes, you watch in amazement as his muscles inflate to their normal condition and the color returns to Kel's flesh.  (Strength restored as duration ends)

Rix and Alexander are able to find the following, besides the weapons that were visible:
4 daggers
53 small crossbow bolts
A book with runes (unreadable by Rix or Alexander) found in the robed kobold's pack
132 gold pieces
65 silver pieces
And finally, a suit of exquisite elven chain that the gnoll leader was wearing.  It is not sized for an elf, however, and is instead wearable by a very large human.  Or gnoll.  Or half-orc.  Marvelling at it and the ancient tree symbol on its collar, you wonder how it came to be.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 17, 2006)

Kel struggles to his feet "Where'd that damn kobold get to?" he spits as he stands "I owe him a debt" he continues in a growl "thank you for your assistance, now help me get this armour back on so we can hunt"


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 17, 2006)

Silas motions to the kobold body still pinned to the wall not far away.  "It seems Rix and Lord Kalnian took it upon themselves to collect that debt for you."  He gazes intently at the elf then nods.  "As it seems that you are fully recovered let us continue on.  I dread to think what those creatures have done here."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 17, 2006)

"That's what I expected, no less" and adds a firm nod at Kel's words.

"Interesting..." *gasp* Alexander is stunned when he touches the near-liquid flexibility of the chain shirt... for a moment he doubts, but it is cold as steel would be... "Curious symbol that of the tree... I put my blade on it not being a gnoll symbol"

If noone objects, Alexander will try it out... and if he finds it good enough, keep it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 17, 2006)

Kel takes a closer look at the armor.

Kel
[sblock]
As you examine the armor that Alexander is handling, you see some tiny runes etched into a circular pattern around the symbol of the tree.  Despite the runes being a form of sylvan, you don't recognize the word that is formed.  Phonetically, you guess that the letters would say 'Larinthree', but the word means nothing to you.  Something about them just seems archaic.  What is more, the symbol itself shows the wear of time, much greater than you would expect from a suit of durable elven chain.  From your childhood memory you recall a story you thought was meant to frighten you, a tale of vanity and the fall of an ancient elven kingdom.  The memory stirs and almost comes to the surface, but falls once more to the recesses of your mind.
[/sblock]

OOC: Land Outcast, even though I'm calling it a beautifully constructed shirt, consider it a full suit of elven chain mail (DMG) for defensive purposes.  Move: 30 ft, AC: +5, Max dex bonus of +4, armor check penalty -2, light armor, 20 pounds.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 18, 2006)

"Hmmm" Kel says stroking his chin "See this word here?" he continues drawing the attention of his comapnions to the runes etched around the symbol of the tree "It's elven but very archaic, this armour appears to be very old - it appears to read 'Larinthree'" he says "Something nags at my mind about this name but I can not place it at this time"


----------



## Fenris (Aug 18, 2006)

"My friends if Kel has recovered perhaps we can delay the history lesson until the rest of our gnomish employers have been seen to safety?" says Dartis nicking an arrow and heading down the north corridor.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 18, 2006)

Silas peers at the word artfully etched on the collar of the armor.  "I'm fascinated by runes but I fear I don't know any of the elven language.  Perhaps I can do some research into it.  And I am _extremely_ interested in the book you've got there."  He looks wistfully towards the book then grimaces.  "As soon as we get this mess behind us..."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 18, 2006)

You see no sign of the enemy as you move north into the mage dorms.  Most of the doors to this circular area are kicked in and there is no further sign of the enemy, although you do hear the slight sounds of battle further to the east towards the administration area.

Peering into the workshop, you see the bookcases are lit aflame.  Several apprentices have been slaughtered and are beyond the point that healing magic would be useful.  The inferno rises to the ceiling, while ash and fiery papers crash down around the room.  Unable to do anything at this point, you are prepared to seal the entrance and move on when Rix spots movement near Horacios' workbench.  A blood-covered gnome sits on the floor, his back to the workbench.  He grasps desperately at two long knives which are buried through his calves, one for each limb.  He screams in frustration as he scrambles to remove the blades that keep him from moving away from the encroaching flames.  Suddenly a weakened bookcase crashes between your party and the gnome, hiding him from your vision in a bright flash of fire and blackening smoke.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 18, 2006)

Without hestiation Dartis runs into the room, leaping over the buring bookcase to where the injured gnome is.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 18, 2006)

Dartis
[sblock]
With a strong jump, you clear the majority of the bookcase, your foot quickly stepping onto a flaming shelf before you launch yourself past the fires and next to the gnome, unburned.

Lifting him up in your arms, you see that it is Horacios, the teacher of magic.  You look back to the bookcase and realize that it's going to be a lot more difficult jumping through the flames unburned with the extra weight you just took upon yourself.  Seeing your look of determination, Horacios realizes your thoughts and says, "Gods no!  You're crazy!  Leave me here or we'll both die!"
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 18, 2006)

"I'll be damned if I leave you here to be burned alive." Dartis replies as he quickly pulls out both knives in the gnomes calves.


Picking the gnome up, Dratis wraps his blue cloak around the wounded magic teacher to shield him from the flames. With a great breath Dartis half-dashes, half-leaps back through the buring wreakage of the bookcases.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 18, 2006)

The party watches in amazement as Dartis successfully leaps over the flaming bookcase and towards the gnome.  Half a minute later, the silhouette of the nobleman is seen through the smoke running back out.  He makes a strong jump, but it isn't enough to carry him over the tall flames leaping forth from the various books.  Dartis collapses once past the flames, attempting unsuccessfully to douse the flames that have begun to appear on his leggings (-2 hps to Dartis from burns this round).  From Dartis' arms falls a bloodied gnome that is falling unconscious from the shock of his wounds, two deep ones of which were in his thighs.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 18, 2006)

"Kel! Tend to this one, tis Horacios" shouts Dartis horsely as he beats at his smoldering clothes, while crawling further from the fire.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 18, 2006)

"Elven? I hope from those like you and not from _nobles_... that's how you call _them_, right?"

------------------------------

When Alexander gets to the door of the room and sees Dartis coming through the fire curtain, he hastily closes the doors so that they don't all end up as the bookcase...
Then he tries to help Dartis quench the flames _this one is one of those *I* call nobles, 'tis not in the blood, 'tis in the heart_, leaving to the others to take care of the unconscious gnome.

"Rise Dartis, that was plain foolishness... had you got stuck in there, you'd forced me to go for you"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 18, 2006)

With Alexander's help, Dartis is able to extinguish the rest of the flames before taking any more harm.

Kel quickly goes to check on the gnome, but the wounds are severe.  Only healing magic is capable of stabilizing him with injuries this bad.  Horacios begins to mumble, "Astraughlay.... it was Astraughlay Kondeeistreigh that sent them.  Kobold told me.  He's gone insane...  I thought it might be him, but didn't want to believe...  Go south...  follow the Salz River until you come to a great lake near the sea.  Look for the five peaks.  He is researching... he is... go towards second peak from left... you will know when you see..."

Horacios is fading fast in Kel's arms.

OOC: We'll see what Kel will do, then wrap up this third part of this chapter, then move on towards the chapter's showdown.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 19, 2006)

OOC: Kel used up some spell slots, but knowing what I know of him I'm going to assume that he would use a cure spell to save Horacios and move this thing along.

Kel places his hands on Horacios, restoring him.  The color of the gnome returns to his face, and his eyes flutter open.  Looking up at your party and hearing the sounds of battle to the east he asks, "It's not a bad dream, is it?  We are really being attacked by gnolls, kobolds, and goblins aren't we?"  Looking at your faces, he nods to himself and grabs Kel's arm.  "Help me up, young elf.  I'm not as spry as I used to be and we got some gnolls chasing to do."

Between you and Horacios, the sputtering attack on the last of the gnome defenses in the administration tunnels collapses.  The battle could have gone either way, until the gnolls found themselves leaderless and being attacked now from both sides.  Some get away, along with a few kobolds, but most die beneath your anger.  The goblins appear to have fled when they took heavy casualties early on, their courage never being strong enough anyway after you killed their commander more than a week ago.  The enemies of the gnomes have been crushed, and they will likely flourish in the power vacuum that you've created.  But it will take a long time.  Half the population of the gnome hills have been either killed or severely wounded.

The despair you feel is great, and becomes greater still when Horacios informs the settlement of the next piece of bad news after he tells it to Laughphray and you during a long meeting.  "These creatures were sent here by a traitor.  One of our own has been actively seeking our destruction.  Astraughlay Kondeeistreigh, the Master Illusionist and my former teacher, has gone insane.  I was informed of this by the DragonEye kobold leader, and although there were clues before this, I did not want to believe that a man we all respected could do something like this despite the crimes I've seen him perform."

"Many of you know the work that I and Astraughlay were working on in the old ruins to the south of here, but for our companions from Dorinth, I will elaborate.  Astraughlay Kondeeistreigh took me and two other students as his aids while he searched for the location of an ancient elven structure three days south of here, along the crest of a hill near a large lake.  My teacher was very excited at this opportunity to study a magical culture many years separated from our own.  It took us a month of searching using clues from old texts, but when we did find the location, we found something that took our breath away.  The structure is comprised mostly of a tall, stone platform with large, petrified trees forming an inpenetrable canopy.  At the end of the platform stands an open dome with an circular pit that was once filled with magical flame.  At the far end of the dome is a second level, where we found a curious sphere made with black glass and with swirling smoke inside.  We also saw a stone chair with a strange, dome-like contraption and several small crystals laying in a stone alcove nearby.  After months of research, we finally determined that the sphere and the chair were artifacts used by an ancient race of elves to bestow wisdom.  Both the chair and the sphere had a slot to place the crystals, and we put them inside them.  Astraughlay is not the bravest of gnomes, and nervously asked us which would like to sit in the chair and receive the wisdom of the ancients.  Young Phylstray eagerly agreed.  We... we thought he was going to gain something special...  Instead the poor lad screamed as the dome moved over his head and the crystal pierced his brain, killing him painfully.  Even more horribly, the crystal changed colors as the liquids in the brain were sucked away."

It takes Horacios a moment before he can continue again, although a stiff drink from a flask he has by his side helps.  "In the next weeks, we discovered what went wrong.  The crystals were meant to be used on the elven elders before their deaths.  Their spirits would then be planted into the device with the black sphere, where they would be able to grant a vision of possible futures to those who watched the surface.  The stronger the elder, the stronger and longer the visions.  It was meant as one last gift from a dying elven elder to the people he served for so long.  Phlystray's death was avoidable if he had only spent more time in study, and I fear this realization caused Astraughlay Kondeeistreigh to slowly become unhinged."

"The night we read about the true purpose of the crystals, the second apprentice, Morious, convinced Astraughlay to use the crystal that had killed the our friend on the black sphere.  I stood outside the platform, taking notes on the magical field around the dome, while the other two took their observations of the sphere's surface.  I know they saw something, for I heard both of them gasp even from where I was, near the pit.  What I saw was also surprising, for after they placed the crystal, the pit lit aflame with a magical fire that burned so hot that I had to step away in fear.  Shortly after that I heard Morious scream.  I ran up the steps to find Astraughlay Kondeeistreigh over the apprentice's still body, a crystal buried deep in his chest."

"I don't know why, but I moved forward thinking I could still save him, when Astraughlay grabbed me by my shoulders and said, 'Leave him, Horacios!  It is better this way.  He doesn't have to suffer anymore.  They don't have to suffer anymore.  I know how to make it better.  We'll kill them all fast before they do it.  Before they kill them slowly and horribly.  We can make it right by ending their lives quickly.  Horacios, help me kill them.'"

"In fear and confusion I asked who 'they' were.  He answered, 'We have to kill them all.  Elves, gnolls, kobolds, goblins, humans, dwarves.  All the races before the great sin occurs.  By the gods, Horacios, you don't know what they are going to do!  How could they!  Damn them, but we can fix it.  We can make it quick so they don't suffer.  You can't stop it!  Gods, Horacios, in every vision I watched Saleentra burn!  They're still alive, Horacios, but I can see the elves burning and screaming for salvation.  And their the lucky ones.  Oh, gods... you don't believe me.  You don't believe me and you won't trust me.  I'm sorry, Horacios, but I'll make this painless.'"

Turning to the party, he continues.  "With that, he cast his magic, but I somehow resisted his illusions and ran.  I thought the madman would die out there without help, but he lives still and he almost got us all killed.  You must stop him.  We can reward you with gems, if that is what you want.  And of course, we can replenish your equipment.  If what I heard is to be believed, he learned necromancy from the kobold, and they turned that damned chair into a device to take zombies to control and later use the crystals for more divining.  And Horacios undoubtedly is using some kind of enhancement to his illusion magic to make others see the future he thinks they want to see.  I believe its the power of the sphere, and its making him powerful in both illusions and divination.  It is likely he knows everything about you as is, and is likely he already considers you an enemy.  You've killed his supporters except... we found an old flesh golem inside the structure.  An ugly, bald brute.  He didn't attack us when we came in to study, and Horacios was able to find a way to control it.  If you must resort to brute force, best you have a plan."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 19, 2006)

OOC: Check the OOC thread for you XP.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 20, 2006)

"So it was elves who built the chair, and twisted by kobolds into a mockery of what it was, blanking minds instead of enriching them"
_They should have known, enriching of the soul comes from experience, not from the knowledge of the dead_

"Sad" Alexander shakes his head, there's still work to do around here, mad or not, that gnome is capable of horrendous aberrations. That is not to be permitted, and now that he knows that they had effectively been fighting against risen dead, a feeling of genuine anger is being born, along with simpathy for the gnomes' situation...

_this war is bringing the same plague to each and every pack, the circle of life is being mocked at at every corner..._

--------------------------------------

"We'll need any help you can provide, 'cause we are bringing him down" Again anger shares his factions with a half-smile.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 21, 2006)

Kel trembles, visibly shaken by the thoughts of what his ancestos had wrought "I will help" he says his voice wavering with pent up emotion "It seems only fitting that one of the elf race should put an end to this blasphemy"


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 21, 2006)

Silas is grim-faced and silent.  _Will these threats to our safety never be put to rest?_  Finally he speaks up.  "Of course you can count me among those who go to confront this renegade."  Silas will take little of the gnomes' supplies knowing that they will need what they have to recover from the attacks that have nearly destroyed their homes.

Silas approaches Alexander: "By your leave, I would like to use my magics to see what can be learned about the elven armor that you now wear."  If Alexander agrees then Silas will cast _Comprehend Languages_ upon the runes on the collar of the armor.  Once he's read it he'll relate whatever information he's able to glean to Alexander and hopefully Kel will be present as well to maybe give more insight.

Silas will also want to check out the rune-filled book that was taken from the kobold leader.  He'll use _Read Magic_ or _Comprehend Languages_, whichever he determines that he will need to use if he can't read it.  Other than that, Silas will rest in order to heal and prepare for the journey down the Salz River to Five Peaks.

[sblock=OOC]We have 132 gold and 65 silver.  Are we splitting it four ways evenly?[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 21, 2006)

"Read them if you can..." answers Alexander to Silas' request, not caring much, but not devoid of interest...

OOC: coin has no real interest for Alexander, as long as he has what he needs to fight, eat, and sleep


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 21, 2006)

The party begins to gather supplies, restocking on food, water, and ammunition.  Horacios is kind enough to cast a _detect magic_ on Alexander's new armor, but it comes up empty.

Land Outcast
OOC:[sblock] What will you do with the chain shirt you have?[/sblock]

Silas casts his spell and the words on the armor and book form for him.
[sblock]
Kel was very close.  The armor says 'Larinthree, the Tree of Life'.  As for the book, you realize instantly that it is a spellbook with the following spells:
_ghost sound, read magic, detect magic, disrupt undead, touch of fatigue, burning hands, color spray, cause fear, chill touch, ray of enfeeblement, scorching ray, spectral hand, mirror image_
[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 21, 2006)

"Well, now we've still got the armor found at the kobold's complex, maybe someone could do good use of it"

------------------------------

Now, curious, he asks Silas' opinion "Does it say why an elven armor would have this built, for a stronger body?"


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 22, 2006)

Silas looks perplexed.  "I'm afraid that I'm only able to decipher the runes.  Which, incidentally, read 'Larinthree, the Tree of Life'.  Why the elves forged armor so much larger than their body type, I don't know.  Maybe Kel or another elf would know.  Or perhaps a bard might know some history of the armor.

Maybe it was intended for this golem Horacios mentioned.  Ah, which reminds me..."  Silas falls silent as he seems to retreat into his thoughts.  Absent-mindedly he wanders off, muttering about golems and peering about the gnomes' warrens.

[sblock=OOC]Silas is wracking his brains for all information that he knows or may have heard about golems.  +8 Knowledge (Arcana).  And he'll seek out Horacios to see if the gnome can offer some information about golems and Astraughlay's abilities as a wizard to help prepare them for the upcoming confrontation.

Later, Silas will pore over the kobold's spellbook.  (What language is it written in?  I'm assuming kobold which means I'll have very limited time to study it  )  His goals are simple: learn the spells he is able to learn and study those he can't to learn the effects if they are cast.  He is assuming that Astraughlay will be able to cast these spells and he wants to be forewarned of the potential dangers.[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 22, 2006)

Alexander is just realizing he hasn't a fixed opinion about Silas, he is for sure a brave man, and a smart one... but he doesn't really know how to feel about the absent look which sometimes invades his eyes... Alexander, since birth, had been accustomed to emotional reactions and clear, practical thought, the kind of thought The Hunt required...

_Strange... maybe he had someone close to him die? he is far too different from those called scholars to be one of them...
I'll better ask him, later... it is dangerous someone to be lost in thought_

Even tough he doesn't usually care about this matters, centering himself on The Hunt, of late he and Kel have been the main guides of the party, he's starting to feel somehow as a pack leader... and therefore, he _cares_

--------------------------------------

Alexander spends some more time around there, asks Kel the same he asked Silas about the armor, and then goes on to investigate about the "resources" the gnome spoke of sharing with them.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 22, 2006)

Horacios and Silas move sadly through the remains of the gnomish library, picking through some of the more helpful tomes about golems.  The two discover that flesh golems are invulnerable to most magic, although fire and cold will slow them and electricity will heal them.  It is possible that bathing a flesh golem in constantly burning magical flame will disable the creature, but that is something beyond either of your magics.

Alexander is able to find the following from what the gnomes scavened off their dead, and the gnolls and goblins:

Medium-size equipment:
13 Battle-axes
10 Spears
2 Longspears
6 Maces
3 Morningstars
4 Clubs
15 Daggers
3 Longbows
2 Crossbows
27 Arrows
19 Crossbow Bolts
16 Backpacks
10 Suits of Studded Leather
3 Large Wooden Shields
27 Rations, Trail
14 Waterskins

Small Sized:
12 Suits of Padded Armor
10 Suits of Leather
4 Chain Shirts
3 Suits of Studded Leather
20 Wooden Bucklers
15 Hand-Axes
5 Battle-Axes
5 Short Swords
10 Small Crossbows
100 Crossbow Bolts
50 Rations, Trail
25 Waterskins

Finally, the leader of the gnomes pulls Dartis aside once you make your preparations and says, "Young noble, be careful out there.  We've recently put some 2-gnome patrols out to search the area and one was ambushed a short while ago.  Poor Draphreen was attacked and dragged off by some large, giggling monster before his friend could come to his aid.  We found the corpse, or most of it.  His arm had been torn off, gnawed clean of the flesh clear to the bone, and left a few hundred feet away.  The patrols never did find his head.  Again, be careful out there.  I don't know where this giggling creature came from, but it seems there are worse things out there now than kobolds," Loughphray says, his eyes distant as if from shock.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 22, 2006)

Accepting only some rations and waterskins as payment Kel withdraws himself from the company of the others "I will be outside in the open. You will find me before departing" the last said as a statment not a question. 

Once on the surface Kel tries to rest but nightmare visions plague his reverie, he finds solice in communing with The Huntress and spends the night in prayer.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 22, 2006)

Harindan Loughphray looks at Kel in shock as the druid interrupts his discussion with Dartis to delcare he will sleep outside.  "Alone?  By the gods, Dartis!  Is your friend mad?  Did you not tell him about our slain patrolman?"

OOC: To speed things up, let's say you shared the information from my previous post with one another.  Otherwise, I would have placed it in an sblock.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 22, 2006)

Pausing at the words of Harindan the solemn elf replies "Then I will be just inside the cave entrance and it will be the easier for me to be found" he drops his head and starts to walk, deep in thought "I yearn for the feel of the skies above me. I must at least step outside for a moment" he says.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 22, 2006)

OOC for Silas

You have a kobold in the party.  Silas will be able to learn all the spells if Rix agrees to help decipher the text.  One spell can be learned automatically for each spell Rix agrees to help with.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 22, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]I doubt Silas could withstand the withering scorn and abuse that Rix would heap upon him the entire time they were working on the spells.  And I kinda doubt that Rix would agree to it anyway.  So Silas will content himself with using _Read Magic_ and _Comprehend Languages_ and just doing a quick skim of the material.[/sblock]

Silas listens in concern as Dartis relates the information about the slain patrolman.  "Do you think the troll may have followed us?  I'm not certain golems can giggle or I would think it..."  Silas abruptly pauses.  "My guess would be that it is an illusion sent by Astraughley."  Again Silas pauses.  "Wait.  Didn't the troll that got loose at the kobold lair giggle as it killed the kobolds?  If this is it then I feel some responsibility for leading the creature back here."  He takes a deep breath.  "I think we should hunt it down and kill it."

As they continue to talk Silas will relate the information that he has learned about golems and will recommend carrying torches or flammable oil if they can find any.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 22, 2006)

"Spending the night outside will be enough to lure the creature" Alexander comments, on the hunting of the troll "if we can prepare the terrain ahead, the better"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 22, 2006)

The party instead decided to step out into the wild and follow Horacios' directions, keeping a watch out for a troll attack that never comes.  It takes three slightly uneventful nights to travel to the large lake silhouetted by five large peaks, although Rix swears something was giggling outside the camp during his watch on the last night.

After heading towards the second peak from the left, you find yourself circumventing the lake and walking along a tree-covered ridge.  Soon the trees become a string of petrified wood which create a thick canopy over your heads.  After several more minutes, you realize that underneath the dirt beneath your feet is hardened cobblestones, much eroded due to the passage of time.

You see the cobblestoned path raise at a slight angle, only to plateau ahead of you after a few hundred feet and about fifteen feet higher than your current position.  Five hundred feet passed the beginning of this plateau can be seen a dome-like structure, the glow of a flickering fire highlighting a doorway.  Also on the plateau, you can see two rows of thin, square pillars with motifs unnoticeable from this distance.

As you approach, you note that most of the light of the fading evening is not penetrating the canopy of petrified trees above you.  You also can't help the feeling that you are being watched.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 23, 2006)

Dartis maintains an uneasy watch as they approach. His arrow is nocked and ready. 

"This place is old, and though your kinsmen made it Kel, it is no longer of their work nor wholesome in the least. Come Silas let us light a torch in preparation of night. I fear we are already known and the light will not betray us further" says Dartis.

OOC:[sblock] Dartis will have restocked his arrows, and he'll take the MW Chain shirt if Kel does not need it.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 23, 2006)

OOC: Sure, annotate the armor on Dartis' character sheet.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 23, 2006)

Silas lights a torch.  "Perhaps we should make a camp before travelling further."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 23, 2006)

> "Perhaps we should make a camp before travelling further."




"We wouldn't be able to see any better by day" answers Alexander as he points towards the petrified canopy...

"This place..." he takes a moment to breathe before the magnificience of the construction, having never before seen a building greater than a fort...



> "I fear we are already known and the light will not betray us further"



"Lets keep moving then"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 23, 2006)

You make last minute preparations before continuing, with Silas walking with his staff in his right hand and his lit torch in his left.  Because of a slight breeze, the flame casts strange shadows from the pillars, that jump and dance with each twist of the fire.  No animals are heard as you approach, just a deathly silence and a chilly wind that causes you to shiver involuntarily.

You walk the upward slope and reach the beginning of the plateau.  The pillars show carvings of elven figures with wings, flying upwards in between symbols of the sun, moon, and trees.  You take another step forward in order to get a better look, when a bright flash of light temporarily blinds you.

-
-
-

Your vision clears and you gasp in amazement.  The trees have become wooden and beautiful, with bright, warm sunlight peering down upon you from a clear sky above you.  These strong, tall trees grow on either side of you, making a majestic mockery of the overgrown, petrified monstrosities that you had previously walked under.  All around you are elves, but of a kind you've only heard in faery tales.  Their beauty tears at your heart as these winged sylvan creatures fly gracefully around you, some circling you playfully as childish laughter reaches your ears.  The pillars next to you gleam from the sunlight with a polished finish, showing the skills of craftsmen greater than you thought possible.

A delegation of female winged elves land in front of you, blocking the view of the path ahead with their formation.  They smile at you as they approach with crowns made of leaves, a beautiful song of peace issuing forth from their red lips.  Pale arms reach out, crown you, and touch you, while tender eyes look at you with wonder and promise.  They speak in a rythm that seems like song, "Heroes, welcome.  You have passed our test of courage and found the hidden observatory of the Larinthree elves.  I know you are confused, but we've been affecting your minds from afar.  Your kingdom still exists, and your friends are unharmed.  We have need of such men as you, but first you deserve to enjoy the rest of true heroes.  Come with us to the lake and join our dance.  Let us tend to you, brave Dorinthians, and give you the joy that you deserve.  We have been waiting for heroes to come to our land for so long."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 23, 2006)

Dartis stands in shock for a heart beat. He then speaks slowly and distinctly.

"Yes, yes, Dorinthia still stands. But only here"  says Dartis placing his fist on his chest.

"No witchcraft or sorcery could casue me to falsely witness or to ever forget the screams of a thousand dying countrymen upon the fields of Kalden. Yes indeed heroes have come, but not for the foul purposes you have lain your webs. Never will I forget Kalden, Never will I forget Kalnian, Never will I forget Dorinthia and I will not have you defiling the proud memory of a proud people" ends Dartis in a shout.


Breathless, chest heaving from emotion, Dartis screams again.
"We have come for you Astraughlay! And I will see you lay as carrion and offal for the vultures for your mockery here! Do you hear me Astraughlay! Oh yes, a pleasing display, one that would entice any man. But you have failed to account for Dorinthian pride, honor and heritage. Dorinthia lives indeed, she lives in me! So take your toys and play with them yourself. You have failed Astraughlay! We have come for you" finishes Dartis, tears streaming down his face. Dorinthia lives, he so wanted to believe it, he so wanted it to be true. But the blood, the stench of war, the cries and screams of battle, he knew it could not be so. But if only it could, if only it could. If only his family were indeed safe, if only his home still stood. If only he could believe this paradise, he wanted to but Dorinthia called him, called him to be true.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 23, 2006)

_Huntress... Guide me..._

Alexander steps forth, and as Dartis proclaims his truth, Alexander intones his, in a crescendo... first a low whisper... then his voice... then his declaration of loyalty to his quest, the prey was marked, nothing else remains to be said.

"My conviction is stronger today
As I fight to uncover you, unholy lie
And the fear isn't going away
As the warriors still die

Damnation a moment away in my eyes
If we give in to control for the sake of your unholy lie
It's doom for the Circle and for us all

*Don't you know the war is far from over now
The Circle must remain unbroken
Brothers die defending The Hunt!*"​
*"The Hunt is eternal. We are on the chase tonight"* Alexander smashes his fist against the tree on his armor, and moves foward, along with Dartis

_The circle can't go back, unharmed friends? no, dead friends. The circle can't go back_


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 24, 2006)

Silas gazes at the wonders around him in surprise and no small amount of growing joy.  However, when Dartis steps forward and begins his emotion-filled cry, soon followed by Alexander's own roar of defiance, he realizes they are right.  _"...You have passed our test of courage..." they said, but any who would recreate the horrors of war in another's mind in such a fashion cannot be good._  Quietly Silas murmurs, "Either they speak true and are heartless creatures, touched of evil, or they lie or are the lies of a madman given illusionary life.  Either way they are no friends of mine."  Silas smiles grimly.  "You just made an error, Astraughlay."


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 24, 2006)

Kel stands motionless and silent while the sylvan delegation delivers their writ. His eyes glaze over and his lips start to silently move, a prayer to the Huntress bubbling from his lips without being vocalised. The wild elf's eyes take on a haunted look, his body starts to shake, his muscles trembling, a tear slowly rolls down his smooth, chiseled cheek. "This can not be" he says as Dartis starts his impassioned speech "This is a falsehood, surely we would know of the existence of our winged brethren?" Kel says bewildered, his eyes darting around the clearing trying to find evidence of the deception.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 24, 2006)

Kel looks around for evidence that there is an illusion, and notices the scene pause and flicker, becoming less 'real' when his companions speak and move bravely forward.  The priest follows, although somewhere in his mind something about these elves ring true... he remembers stories told to him when he was young about when elves soared.

The winged elves plead and beg that you not continue, their cries become more shrill and desperate as you push forward.  Finally the scene in front of you seems to melt away, and with a cry, so do the beautiful elves, their colors merging into an angry, gigantic face of a gnome.  His hair seems to twists and writhe with fire, his teeth black, and his eye wild and insane.  "Turn back pigs," he screams in a demonic voice.  "Turn back or be slaughtered like the cattle you are."  An unnatural fear rises inside of you as the large head floats above you, the terrain cast into a reddish hue from the heat and glow of his hair.  You are now halfway to the dome.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 24, 2006)

Kel struggles forward, each step like a stab through his heart, his companions a blur through the tears that sting his eyes. His heart beats heavy in his chest and his breathing becomes laboured as he struggles to draw great gasping breaths into his lungs.

He stumbles as Astraughlay's image breaks the illusion "Confirmation. Betrayal. Lies" the elf hunter cries as he shakes his head and pulls his long sword from its scabard "Retribution" he growls as he steps forward death promised in his hard, steely eyes.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 24, 2006)

Rix smirks at the face of the gnome, they always failed to know the right way to bait a trap, he checked the bolt in his crossbow and waited.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 25, 2006)

The party's defiance causes the face to fall in surprise, ripple, and fade away.  The petrified forest returns as you remember it, and you see that you are now halfway across the elevated walkway.  You walk towards the dome, its interior flickering orange with the glow of a strange fire.  As you step into the wide doorway, you see that the inside of the once-great dome is littered with dirt and mud, with a pit full of an unnaturally pure-orange, silent flame in the center.  A raised platform is held up by several wooden columns.  A winding staircase starts near the fire and reaches upwards to the opposite side of the dome, where it touches the above platform's floor.  Just underneath a tall, open ceiling is a black glass sphere resting on this second floor.  As your eyes fall onto it, it swirls with a interior inky smoke and suddenly your vision is blinded by another flash of light.

Rix
[sblock]
You see an image of yourself sitting on a throne deep in caves of beautiful kobold craftmanship.  Several females attend to you, and two kobolds from rival clans kneel below you in a gesture of respect and servitude.  You hear a voice in your mind.  "It can be yours, Vaerixsjach, lost of the kobolds.  They need not be made into living zombies to serve you.  All will know the power and genious of Vaerixsjach, and I can show you how to make them respect you.  How to make them obey.  All you need to do is turn around and forget these gnomes, and the path to leadership is yours.  Turn around Vaerixsjach.  You owe them nothing, but I would owe you so much."
[/sblock]

Kel
[sblock]
You have returned home, wiser and honored among the elven people.  You hold something wrapped in cloth in your arms, and a voice speaks inside your head, "In your hands can be the works of an ancient race of elves, now forgotten in all but children's tales.  You can bring honor to your family name, and peace with the Dorinthians and neighbors.  All you need to do is forget this quest, Kel, honored of the Huntress.  Kel, I have seen the future of your people.  They will burn, Kel, and I can't stop it alone.  Turn around from this mission, priest, and become my tool to save your race."
[/sblock]

Alexander
[sblock]
You see yourself in a woodsman's home by a beautiful lake.  It takes a moment to realize that it is the clear lake you used to jump in as a child.  Several strong, young men who look simalar to you work happily on a nearby boat, while a familiar woman of beauty wraps her arms around you tenderly.  A voice is heard inside your head... "Alexander, the Lady's champion.  It is a dark road you will travel, and your dreams will not become reality.  Unless you help me.  Alexander, turn back.  You need not die here.  Do an old man this favor, and I promise that I can help guide you to the future you deserve.  A quiet home, strong boys, and Syra Dorin as your wife.  In my visions I see her suffering before she dies.  Work for me, Alexander, and we can create a future deserving of your courage.  I can show you how to save her and live happily ever after.  She deserves no less."
[/sblock]

Dartis
[sblock]
Men surround you and the mighty, white charger you ride, chanting your name as they pump their fists in joy.  You wear the emblem of Dorinthia on your chest, as do they.  The capital of the Tallione Empire lies before you, it's gates breached and your flag now flying on its battlements.  A boy comes up to you and offers a crown as a voice says, "Yes Dartis Kalnian.  This is a vision of what can be.  The Dorinthian kingdom returning from the ashes in even greater glory than before, like a pheonix from the ashes.  I can tell you how to make this happen, my lord.  I can tell you where the few, lost survivors of your kingdom are before they are completely exterminated.  You can reach them in time and bring them to safety in your new village.  Just do an old man a favor.  Turn around and forget this quest, and I will grant you this boon."
[/sblock]

Silas
[sblock]
You are reading by a window in a large estate, a study full of magical books spread out before your smiling face.  Several young apprentices bustle quickly around you, asking for your advice in their experiments as your proud wife looks on.  It is then that you realize that one of the apprentices is your own child, aged to adulthood.  A voice can be heard in your mind saying, "Ahhh... Silas Eyrstan the Caernite.  You have come such a long way to save your family.  You should be in a study making discoveries that will benefit your people, not stuck trekking through the mud risking your life.  What happens to your family should you fall?  And fall you will, Silas, unless you give this life up.  I can guide you to safety and show you knowledge you've only dreamt.  All you have to do is forget this quest, abjurer.  Turn around, and see to the family that needs you."
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 26, 2006)

Silas stands, rooted to the spot.  His hand grasps his quarterstaff with such force that his knuckles turn white.  Except for that grip he seems to tremble.  Very slowly he turns, looking back the way the group has come, back towards the remnants of once proud Dorinthia.  Tears begin to leak from his eyes but then, slowly, his mouth sets in a grim frown, jaw clenched tightly.  Quietly murmuring to himself Silas says, " 'Kill everyone', you said, Astraughlay.  As much as I want to, I can't turn back now."  Slowly, with great effort, Silas turns back towards the dome.  Speaking loudly now, Silas says, "Friends, this evil creature makes promises he can't keep."

With quarterstaff and boots ringing on the broken pavement beneath his feet, Silas strides forward.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 27, 2006)

"AAAIIIIIIEEEEEE" Kel cries, his voice ringing with pain "Get out of my head gnome" he manages with gasping, ragged breaths "Evil incarnate, this can not be" the elf steadies himself and his voise rings out in defiance "You will perpetrate this abomination no longer gnome" he shouts "We are your doom"


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 27, 2006)

"Now that is a delightful image, petty and unimaginative though.  Not that I wouldn't like it, but I'd prefer it if there were a number of gnomes spitted around me in the image, particularly you right in the center."

Rix smiles maliciously, "lead on.  There's at least one gnome that I'm finally going to get to kill and nothing is going to stop me."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 28, 2006)

You step forward, denying the voice in your head his victory.  A screeching noise can be heard, and soon your vision clears, revealing the interior of the dome once again.  A crack forms on the surface of the large, black sphere and smoke begins to billow out from it.  You've defeated it's illusions and passed your trials against falsehood, fear, and temptation.

Down the stairs bounds a large, bald humanoid that looks like a patchwork of muscles and flesh, and hiding behind him is a robed, frightened gnome with a worn, pointed hat.  "Go away," the gnome yells in common.  With a nervous chuckle he says, "We're not interested in whatever your selling."

He looks quite mad.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 28, 2006)

"A madness has gripped you gnome" Kel says as he cautiously moves forward at an angle to force the gnome to fight on more than one front "And we mean to rid you of it one way or another. I beseech you Huntress _Bless_ us in this endeavour" the feral looking priest cries as he thrusts the petrified claw he uses for his focus skyward. Suddenly, emerald energy bursts from the symbol and flows over the elf and his companions, leaving sparkling motes of energy dancing across their bodies.

OOC: Casting Bless as moving 30'; +1 attacks and saves v fear


----------



## Fenris (Aug 28, 2006)

OOC: Mad as in crazy or mad as in angry?  

Dartis listened enraptured by the vision spinning in his head. He was lost within the beautiful vision, reveling in it's glory. His heart's every desire.

To have it all come crashing down as the vision fades away replaced again by the mundane dreariness of the ancient temple.

Dartis stands crestfallen and heartbroken, ashamed to have been tricked, but more sorrowful yet that the vision in his mind would not, could not be true.

Blinking away tears at a second loss of his kingdom, Dartis pulls back his bow.

"We are selling nothing. But we have a large measure of justice to deliver"  he replies as he loses a pair of arrows at the old gnome


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 28, 2006)

OOC: Crazy.  Like loco.  His deck of many things is missing a few cards.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 29, 2006)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> OOC: Crazy.  Like loco.  His deck of many things is missing a few cards.




OOC: Two tacos short of a combination plate. Got it.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 29, 2006)

Silas stops and watches the patchwork humanoid for a moment.  "That must be the golem," he says to no one in particular.  Flexing his left hand in preparation for spell-casting he waits for the creature to advance.

OOC: Readying an action to cast _Burning Hands_ if the golem should come within 15 feet.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 29, 2006)

Dartis' two arrows surprises everyone, both slamming into the flesh golem.  The creature bellows and charges forward, but Silas' burning hands spell slows it so that it is still a few steps away from the bowman and unable to attack him.

OOC: Surprise round, but I wanted to get Silas' slow affect in there, too.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 29, 2006)

Kel's sword screeches as the elf draws it from its scabbard "Huntress be my shield" he intones as he taps the claw that hangs around his throat upon his forearm and prepares himself to engage the enemy.

OOC: casting Shield of Faith +2 and drawing weapon; next round plan to engage in melee.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 29, 2006)

"Not quite what I was hoping for," murmurs Silas.  Filing the information about the golem away in his head, Silas takes a step back and casts _Shield_ upon himself.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 29, 2006)

Rix moves quickly away from the golem creature, _let them deal with the lackey..._  He aims his crossbow at the gnome and looses the bolt.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 30, 2006)

OOC: Sorry for the lack of an update.  I'm giving the others a chance to announce actions, since this is a deadly encounter if not handled properly.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 30, 2006)

Dartis fires two more shots, his first bouncing off the flesh golem's skin, while his next embeds itself deep into its neck.  Alexander gets into the act, getting in close and slashing at is with his blades, but misses.  Still, he drives the creature back, a few feet closer to the pit.  In retaliation, the flesh golem punches Alexander, knocking the wind out of the half-orc and bringing him to his knees (takes -13 hp).  Alexander begins to wonder if a direct attack was really in his best interest.

Rix fires his crossbow bolt, nailing the gnome as the crazy man runs up the stairs.  He screeches in pain, but is still able to cast a spell.  You see a number of images appear around him, each looking like an eerie twin.  Silas and Kel successfully cast their spells.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 31, 2006)

Silas' eyes dart from the golem to the pit and back again.  "Push him back!" he hollers.  Glancing about and seeing his companions occupied in combat, Silas grits his teeth then dashes forward.

OOC: Bull rush the golem, attempting to push him into the pit.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 31, 2006)

Kel, sword gripped loosely in his hand, moves cautiosuly forward into a postion where he can attack the golem.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 1, 2006)

The gnome has three extra images around him when he appears above you on the platform.  Rix fires, but misses badly.  Dartis moves next, firing two arrows at the gnome, and impacting with one arrow, but it hits the wrong Astraughlay.  The gnome's image disappears, leaving him with two.  With a chuckle, he casts a spell that causes a cone of colors to reach down towards you, just barely enveloping Rix, who falls unconscious.

The flesh golem raises a fist to crush Alexander, when Silas screams and rams into him.  Amazingly, the golem is partly lifted unto the abjurer's staff (natural 20 for Silas!, not so good an opposed roll by the flesh golem...) and knocked backwards to the edge of the pit.  It swings at Silas, missing him.  With a frightened wail, the creatures sees the flames of the pit that it is falling into and makes a desperate grab, snagging Silas' robes.  The two fall into the flames... (Silas takes 3 points of damage from the fire).

Kel arrives right as Silas goes over the edge.  As he peers down, he can see the abjurer desperately grasping for the side as he slides ever deeper into the flame.  The flesh golem is frozen by the fire, a look of pain and anguish frozen onto his face.  His arm is also frozen, and he grasps Silas' robes in a unbreakable grip.  Quickly thinking, Kel reaches down and grabs Silas' arm, preventing the magic-user from slipping further down into the fire.

Alexander charges upwards, intent on meeting the gnome in single combat.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 1, 2006)

"Cut the robe. I can't hold the weight of both of you" Kel screams as he desperately tries to pull Silas to solid ground.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 2, 2006)

Seeing Silas fall into the pit, Dartis quickly springs into action. Judgint hat Alexander will kep the gnome busy for a bit, Dratis dashs over, his bow still in his left hand, his right quickly draw his trusty sword and the young noble reaches downt to cut the robe still being held by the foul construct.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 2, 2006)

Silas stares in amazement and horror down at the golem.  He never imagined that such a creature could feel pain and anguish.  He is frozen and somewhat sickened by the revelation and the result of his own action and despite the pain of some burns is nearly oblivious to his own precarious situation.  That quickly changes as Kel yells and only as Dartis begins cutting at his robe does Silas begin scrabbling at his belt for his dagger.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 2, 2006)

Kel has trouble holding the weight of Silas and the creature, but keeps Silas from being engulfed in the flames (-3 hp of damage).  Dartis falls next to Kel, and slashes at the robe, cutting a tear in it.  Silas is forced to drop his quarterstaff in order to scramble out of the pit, now that he is free.  The trio roll outside of and away from the pit, and Silas extinguishes the budding flames on his clothes before they become stronger.

With a roar, Alexander charges the gnome, but after a few arcane words, the half-orc stops in mid-charge, a friendly look on his face as he smiles at the man (charmed).


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 2, 2006)

Rix remains unconscious.  Visions of sugar plum faeries dance... what?


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 3, 2006)

Kel rolls to his feet, grabbing his long sword from where it lay on the ground "You are a fool gnome" he shouts as he flings his hand forward "Huntress aid me, Huntress wrap him in your arms" he cries his fingers poiting at the mad gnome.

Cast: Entangle


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 3, 2006)

Despite the pain from burns that he received Silas reaches around and pulls out his crossbow.  He pushes back a shock of hair that has fallen into his eyes then loads a bolt into the weapon.  With a look of grim determination he takes a step towards the gnome but stops and fires.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 3, 2006)

Once Silas is safely out of the pit, Dartis brings his bow back up and in a smooth motion fires off a pair of arrows.

OOC: seperate gnomes if they're still there.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 3, 2006)

Dartis fires two arrows, but both hit the two left over images, which are dispersed.  Silas' shot goes wide, missing the gnome.  Kel's spell goes off, and some buds of grass that were growing in some of the cracks in the ground suddenly grow taller and wrap themselves around the gnome's ankles, immobolizing him and also Alexander.  The gnome looks in fear at where the images were last and produces a wand while mumbling something.  A mystical arrow appears next to him and rushes at Dartis, striking him (4 hps of damage).  The gnome ducks, disappearing from your view below the platform, although the charmed Alexander can still see him and pleads to stop the violence.

OOC: Rix will become conscious at the end of the next round.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 3, 2006)

Silas will scan the room to see if there is any way that he can circle around and cut off the gnome's line of retreat.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 3, 2006)

The only way that Silas can see the gnome escaping, is by one of the two stairs that lead up to the platform, or by jumping down 15 feet.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 4, 2006)

Kel starts to negotiate his way forward, trying to avoid the area with the vines and position himself so he can attack the gnome.

OOC: Entangle was to immobilise him for a couple of rounds while Kel gets in a better position to move in and attack so on his next turn Kel will dismiss his spell (if he can)


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 4, 2006)

Silas will head up the stairs after the gnome, avoiding the spots that he sees Kel avoid.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 4, 2006)

Dartis will follow after the gnome, his bow at the ready.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 4, 2006)

Dartis leads the group upstairs, but once they get to the top of the platform, they see no signs of him.  The charmed Alexander says to you, "He disappeared!"

There is a cot in the corner, a workbench with some equipment on it, a bookcase, and the sphere, which is now leaking black smoke.  Some patches of grass are overgrown near the far end of the platform, but the gnome is nowhere to be seen.

Rix becomes conscious, but is blind and stunned, unsure of where he is or what's going on.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 4, 2006)

Dartis swears."Alright he either popped down a rabiit hole or turned invisible. Kel, you and I can look for any secret trap doors or whatnot he may have used. Silas, work on seeing if he's invisible, or waking up Alexander from that stupor he's in. Once  Rix is on his feet again he can help search as well."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 4, 2006)

OOC: Is Kel dropping his spell?


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 5, 2006)

Before dropping his spell so that the party can better search for the gnome Kel spends several seconds examining the area where the gnome was, looking for any sign that he might perhaps still be entangled "Hold. Let's just make sure that he isn't invisible and still entangled before we go any further" he says to his companions.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 5, 2006)

Silas looks over at Alexander and frowns.  _How the..._  He shakes his head and turns his mind to the other problem set him by Dartnis.  Quickly figuring out what he needs to do, Silas steps up to the edge of tall grass and casts _Detect Magic_.  Beginning where the gnome was last seen, Silas will begin scanning the area for magical auras looking especially for those illusionary in nature.  He will keep up a quietly spoken commentary on the auras he sees, pointing out any that seem especially interesting, dangerous, or likely to be the gnome.

OOC: Spellcraft +8


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 6, 2006)

Rix gropes about blindly for his crossbow and attempts to reload it just in case.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 6, 2006)

Kel
[sblock]
You notice the grass looks strange around the place that the gnome was last seen, almost as if the twined blades of grass are shoes wrapped around an unseen person.
[/sblock]

Silas
[sblock]
You see a humanoid-like aura crouched down near some grass that is overgrowing on the platform.  The grass is also glowing, but that's probably because of Kel's spell.  You also notice a glow from the black sphere.  The humanoid-like aura is illusion-based, the grass is nature-based, and the black sphere's aura is divination-based.
[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 6, 2006)

Kel whispers to his friends "It is as I suspected. He is still trapped in the Huntress's thorny embrace" as he talks he sheathes his sword and unslings his long bow, nocking an arrow in preperation.

OOC: Next round he'll be trying to hit the little bugger.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 6, 2006)

Dartis draws and arrow to his cheek.

_"Just tell me where to shoot" _ he whipsers back.

"Damn it Alexander, you let him get away!" cried Dartis loudly


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 6, 2006)

Doing his best to maintain concentration on the _Detect Magic_ spell, Silas says, "There," and points towards the crouching gnome.  Dropping another bolt into his crossbow he'll fire.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 6, 2006)

When Silas yells and points, an angry hissing is heard, then a magical arrow appears and strikes the abjurer as the gnome appears before you, wand in hand (-3 hps to Silas).

Kel fires his arrow in retaliation, but misses the gnome.  Dartis fires next, two arrows flying in the air.  Both slam into the gnome with such force that he is ripped from the grass that holds him and lands with a thud onto the ground.  Blood quickly pools underneath the gnome, and in his final weazing you hear him say to you, "Beaten?  I've been... beaten?  This was ... not seen in ... sphere...  Perhaps... perhaps some can... be saved...  But... the greatest... greatest crime... will break you... as it... as it... did me... They will... betray... I saw... the great tree... burn..."

Astraughley, master illusionist of the Loughphray gnomes, dies with a shudder.  But for a moment before he was silenced forever, so did his madness.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 6, 2006)

Rix
[sblock]
Your vision returns, though you still feel a bit stunned and out of sorts.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 6, 2006)

Silas stares at the dead gnome a moment then sighs.  The sense of relief he feels is considerable and he looks to see how his companions are faring.  Once he has assured himself that everyone is still standing and faring tolerably well he'll begin looking around the hall with interest.  The smoking sphere attracts his attention and he'll move to investigate before Alexander gets a whim to bash the thing to pieces.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 7, 2006)

Kel drops his spell, unstrings his bow and secures it across his back and then cautiously walks forward and kneels beside the gnome, searching him for anything useful "Is everyone OK? Does anyone need to feel the healing touch of The Huntress?" he asks after his search is finished.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 7, 2006)

Silas looks up when Kel speaks.  He grins.  "Well, I'm still standing so I guess I'm ok.  But I'm feeling a bit singed.  And that golem struck Alexander pretty hard.  It's no wonder he's been wandering around like a witless loon."  He chuckles but looks to see if Alexander has shaken off the effects of the spell.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 7, 2006)

"yeah, Rix is awake now at least and seems to be getting better. But Alexander did get hit pretty hard. I'm fine" says Dartis as he heads over to prod the dead gnome with his sword to ensure that the gnome is indeed dead and not an illusion.

Healing not being his forte, Dartis begins to search the gnome and the surroundings, seeing Silas eyeing the sphere he issues a caution.

"Silas, whatever that blasphemous thing is, or was created to do, I can't claim to know. But that thing was obviously what drove Astraughley mad. I think it best to leave it alone, I don't want you to suffer the same fate as he" Dartis emphasizes the last point by kicking the dead gnome.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 7, 2006)

Rix and Alexander recovers, joining the party by the sphere as the last of the black smoke inside rolls and begins to pour out of the broken glass.  A final image can be seen briefly inside the darkness, and is that of a great tree covered in flame.  The size of the tree causes it to be a great conflagaration, which looks as if it may soon burn into the surrounding forest.  A group of elves look on, their eyes wide in horror.  The image soon disappears, the sphere then becoming empty and useless. 

Kel
[sblock]
It is the ancient tree of your homeland that you see burning.  One of the elven figures gives a cry of anguish and falls to his knees.  His face is young, but tight with stress beyond his elven features.  As you concentrate on the figure, his face turns towards you.  You know that you stare at yourself.  The image of the future you disappears with the last wisp of smoke.
[/sblock]

After a search of the gnome, you find a jewelled electrum dagger estimated to be worth about 200 gp.  It looks more ornamental, and gnomish in design.  A search of the bookcase seems appealing at first, especially since you immediately find two garnets in a dish worth 10gp each.  Further searches reveal nothing but trash, much of it half-eaten meals from the gnomes disgusting diet of nearby rodents.

The gnome's corpse has the wand that he was creating magical floating arrows with.  It also has seven copper pieces, a scroll with arcane symbols on it, two flasks of an unknown liquid, and a tome with the pages filled with more arcane language.

Besides the ever-burning flesh golem below, there is nothing else that you find of interest... except, of course the various images of flying elves etched into the walls.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 8, 2006)

Dismayed by the image in the sphere, Silas turns away.  As his companions search the area he studies the images on the walls with growing enthusiasm, especially since ancient civilizations appeal to his training as a Caernite scholar.  He'll almost have to be dragged away to check the writings on the scroll and in the book but he will do so.  (He has little interest in the dagger, gems, or coins and doesn't have the magic to deal with the wand.)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 8, 2006)

Silas walks around, noting the interesting carvings etched into the walls of the dome.  Unlike dwarven carvings which are completely dug out, the humanoid forms presented here are done with the externally thick lines that are then filled with a small number of fine, thin lines.

Most of the carvings depict some unknown historical events, such as the meetings conducted between different delegations of winged elves.  The more recent-looking carving shows the winged elves bringing gifts to other humanoids, such as dwarves, orcs, and humans.  These are followed by scenes of wars and battles, scenes of more delegations, followed by more battles, fields of dead non-elven humanoids, and finally by wingless elves walking over the ruins of elven settlements.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 8, 2006)

Kel shakes his head in shock as the image fades away "Even in his death he plays tricks on my mind" he curses with anger.

After a moment he moves over to his injured friends and calls on the power of The Huntress to heal them.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 9, 2006)

Silas returns from studying the images on the walls to the gathering of his companions and friends.  "I've been thinking.  Perhaps we should either bury the gnome or carry his body back for the gnomes to bury.  He used to be friends with Horacios."  Silas glances towards the pit.  "And maybe we should finish off that golem.  When I pushed it into the pit it had such a look of fear and pain on its face.  I hesitate to leave it like it is, and yet, I don't want it to run free, either."

However, whatever the party decides, Silas will go along with it.  Then, unless anyone has a need to do something else, Silas will suggest gathering up all the valuables scavenged from the area and returning to report to the gnomes.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 10, 2006)

Rix scowls at his being denied his pleasure, he points his loaded crossbow down at the gnome and plugs the bolt point blank into the corpse just for sure.

"Let us take him back and show them that they were the cause of their own destruction."  He smirks at the irony of the situation.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 11, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Rix scowls at his being denied his pleasure, he points his loaded crossbow down at the gnome and plugs the bolt point blank into the corpse just for sure.
> 
> "Let us take him back and show them that they were the cause of their own destruction."  He smirks at the irony of the situation.





"Kind of like the Dragon clan was, right Rix?"  adds Dartis


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 11, 2006)

You return the the gnomish hills as heroes to the people, as you were able to finish the forces that had menaced them.  Astraughlay Kondeeistreigh is returned to his people to be buried as the villian he became, and not as the man he once was.  As a reward for your services, you are rewarded with the remnants of the gnome coffers: coins adding up to 300gp each.

Also, Silas has his old staff replaced with a masterwork version fit for himself.  The gnomes also design a masterwork crossbow for Rix to replace his old one.  Alexander is given a potion of _cure medium wounds_ since he has a tendency to be at the wrong side of a weapon.  Dartis' bow is reworked in order to give it a stronger pull (now gives a +1 strength bonus to damage).  And Kel works with the local priests to help give the dead proper funerals.  In return, he is allowed to keep three vials of antitoxin and two vials of holy water.

The gnomes also identify some of the spoils from the last battle.  The jewelled dagger in not magical, and neither are the garnets.  The party is given 200gp for these items, just below their maximum value and a far better price than you would get anywhere else.

The two flasks are potions of _bless_, while the wand is one of _magic missile_ with 48 charges left.  The scroll is a scroll of _protection from arrows_.

Silas
[sblock]
The spellbook has the following spells:
All 0 level spells from PHB.
1st level: Detect Secret Doors, Identify, Charm Person, Color Spray, Disguise Self, Nystul's Magical Aura, Silent Image, Ventriloquism, Cause Fear
2nd level: Locate Object, See Invisibility, Blur, Hypnotic Pattern, Invisibility, Mirror Image
3rd level: Displacement
[/sblock]

You make your way safely home, your trip uneventful, and yourselves stronger for your experience.

Thus Ends Chapter 2 - Illusions

OOC: XP in the out of character thread.

Chapter 3 - The Imperials


----------

